# À quoi ressemble votre bureau ? (v2)



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je prends le risque d'ouvrir à nouveau un fil "Postez vos bureaux, v. 2" en essayant de faire en sorte pour qu'un homme vert ne passe pas dans le coin pour le fermer... 

je vais donc étoffer ce 1er post...

La 1er fil étant mort par une attaque mystérieuse dont les tenants et aboutissants sont encore flous siffle:), je vous invite à exposez aux yeux de tous vos nouveaux et anciens modèles de meubles ikéa aux noms imprononçables (les autres bureaux sont également autorisés) et ce pour le plus grand plaisirs de chacun .

Je commence par le bureau retrouvé de ma chambre lilloise...(squatté maintenant par ma charmante mère )


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

Ben voilà, comme ça ça marche 

En gros on essaye, pour ce fil, de se tenir à peut prêt aux règles qui sont en vigueur dans la partie Portfolio des forums, à savoir, des photos&#8230; de vos bureaux.

Le reflet du mien.
(oui les  harman/kardon elles sont bien.  )


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Janvier 2009)

mon bureau...


----------



## Mac in black (13 Janvier 2009)

Le mien en attente de mon adaptateur mini DisplayPort --> VGA
Bien rangé, comme toujours


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2009)

Mon bureau est pudique. Alors je l'ai croqué (avec des gants de boxe, oui).

Il ressemble à ça :




​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Après déménagement


----------



## chupastar (20 Janvier 2009)

Voici le mien photographié hier :






Tous les détails ici.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Janvier 2009)

Bof. Mais bon, il fallait le faire.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2009)

Tiens ?!...
J'ai pas posté ici, moi ?!...


----------



## missou (29 Janvier 2009)

Je profite de ce nouveau post pour poster mon bureau nouvellement aménagé avec l'arrivé d'un nouvel écran.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

C'est magnifique !


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Mon Ancien ->> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <<- Admirez tous ses beau câbles pour un beau pc 

Mon Nouveau ->>


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Mars 2009)

t'avais combien de PC ?

le deuxième est moins bien, il y a pas l'art du cable pécé :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Pose d'une étagère 

Sympa , l'imac le Chalonnais


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

C'est bien ce que je pensais - Apple c'est rien qu'une marque de frime pour bobos gauchiss !

_Hasta la part de marché siempre !_


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> t'avais combien de PC ?



J'ai toujours 2 PC 



217ae1 a dit:


> le deuxième est moins bien, il y a pas l'art du cable pécé :rateau: :rateau:



Oui c'est sûr mais j'ai opter pour le mode pas trop chère a cette même place je vais monter un petit home studio , et quand j'ai vu les pris des bureaux spéciaux  



etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa , l'imac le Chalonnais



Sympa l'étagère avec le mac , comment tu sais que je suis de châlons 



PonkHead a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais - Apple c'est rien qu'une marque de frime pour bobos gauchiss !



Je suis pas gauchiste


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Jcomment tu sais que je suis de châlons



c'est écrit sous lieux.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Je suis pas gauchiste



Ah ben heureusement !

Manquerait plus que tu voues un culte à ce sale stal de révolutionnaire de Guevara tiens !


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

Mon bureau me fait dire qu'il est le meilleur, même qu'il enchaine les vôtres un par un et leur casse les pattes arrières. Il est de mauvais poils, vu que je l'ai pas lavé depuis des lustres. Vous êtres marrants, vous. Mais laver son bureau depuis un lustre, c'est beaucoup moins facile qu'il n'y paraît.

Enfin. J'l'aime bien, mon bureau. 'Pis sa photo, elle fait 3 Mo pour quatre kilomètres de large.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> c'est écrit sous lieux.



A exacte !



julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben heureusement !
> 
> Manquerait plus que tu voues un culte à ce sale stal de révolutionnaire de Guevara tiens !



Ce n'est qu'une citation bien sûr


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> A exacte !
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est qu'une citation bien sûr



Et le drapeau aussi ? 


Bon sinon, ça vous dirait de mettre des images un peu plus grandes, histoire que ça prenne encore plus de temps pour charger la page ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Le drapeau c'est qu'un drapeau 
 je crois j'ai abuser pour la photo je vais arranger sa
Aussi Dit aussi fait


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Le drapeau c'est qu'un drapeau
> je crois j'ai abuser pour la photo je vais arranger sa
> Aussi Dit aussi fait



Ah ben oui, c'est mieux comme ça !  

"*This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 3648x2736*." 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Vous avez finit de pourrir ce fil ramarquable ?

Allez !
Une photo floue et sombre d'un mac posé sur un meuble Confo (Ikéa à la limitte) et plus vite que ça !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

voila le mien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Voilà.
Merci.


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2009)

Une petite chose m'intrigue quand je vois toutes ces magnifiques photos passionnantes de bureaux (pas du tout ennuyeux et pas du tout mis en scène pour le cliché).

Ça sert à quoi une Apple remote posée juste à côté de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Ça sert à quoi une Apple remote posée juste à côté de l'ordinateur ?


A rien.
C'est pour la photo.
Sinon, on croit que tu l'as pas, c'est la honte !


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2009)

Ah, d'accord... J'me disais aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2009)

Ceci dit, moi elle est pas à coté de l'ordi, elle est dans le carton...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Ben, quand tu posteras une photo de ton bureau, tu te paieras la honte.
Voilà.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2009)

Clair.

Moi je suis en train de m'en faire une en trompe l'oeil pour le jour ou je posterais une chouette photo de mon bureau. Comme ça tout le monde verra que j'ai trop la classe.
(Mais bon c'est pas pour aujourd'hui, hein, faut encore que je le range et que je me fasse prêter deux ou trois cinema display par des copains)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Ouais, 
En même temps, à force de se la taper sur le poulailler, la remote, elle doit être dans un état...
Vaux peut-être mieux pas la montrer.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Merci vous allez le faire fermer .


----------



## Kerala (5 Mars 2009)

Voici mon joli (pour moi, mais peut-être pas pour vous) bureau 

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8599/dscn1013.jpg


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Sobre et professionnel (et mon prochain MacBook Air :love.


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sobre et professionnel


Professionnel, un peu mon neveu&#8230;

Sobre ? Non merci, Doc sois loué !


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2009)

Que vois-je ? de l'alcool ? ..


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2009)

Ca fesait longtemps tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Ca fesait longtemps tiens.



Vi, hein !


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

mon beau bureau Ikea  avec mon beau MacBook unibody  :love: et quelques breloques qui trainent 

sorry pour la qualité :rose:


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2009)

Mh... pas d'iphone sur le bureau, une photo qui présente du bruit douteux, je crois avoir tout compris...
Je vais postuler chez la crime.

Une version plus que omega de mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

@ Pascal , c'est un powerbook pismo , ceux à 500mhz ?

Belle collection 

@Modern__Thing : sympa


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ Pascal , c'est un powerbook pismo , ceux à 500mhz ?



En fait,c'est un Pismo 400  Overclocké à 500 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

, tu as fais ça comment , comme avec les powermac , en trifouillant les résistances du pross  ? 

ça marche bien ?


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2009)

j'ai vendu mon G5 (snif) et fait du ménage sur le bureau, mais j'ai toujours pas changer mon papier peint :rateau:




il manque plus que le gros LaCie 2To et tout sera ok 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait,c'est un Pismo 400 &#8230; Overclocké à 500 :rateau:



il a tenu donc ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il a tenu donc ?



Toutafé, d'ailleurs, là, je suis dessus !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai vendu mon G5 (snif) et fait du ménage sur le bureau, mais j'ai toujours pas changer mon papier peint :rateau:



Je bave toujours autant devant ces écrans *SURTOUT garde le*.


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2009)

je cherche pourtant la version Alu, parce que la dalle très bien pour la photo, je me séparerai peu être de celui, la, en plus j'utilise sans problème sur mon MacBook Unibody


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Mars 2009)

pfiou, j'ai rangé tout bien exprès pour la photo, il manque mes 2 DD en dessous du bureau mais sinon, c'est à peu près tout...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Mon "bureau"


----------



## Chang (21 Mars 2009)

+1Mo la foto ... t'as peur de rien toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

C'est bon chang....
Très joli C0rentin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Il ne disait pas ça méchamment du moins je crois .


----------



## Nitiel (21 Mars 2009)

Mon bureaux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il ne disait pas ça méchamment du moins je crois .



Si ce n'est pas méchant , je m'en excuse.
Qu'il reformule sa phrase si elle n'était pas méchante


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Qu'il reformule sa phrase.



Tu te détends, un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Ok


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mon "bureau"
> 
> mba_on_sofa/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Chang (22 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas méchant , je m'en excuse.
> Qu'il reformule sa phrase si elle n'était pas méchante













​
Tu veux que je mette des petits coeurs et des lapins roses un peu partout pour avoir une idee du ton ? 















​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Si c'est pas joli 
Désolé mais une fille me soulait avec son ipod que je venais de lui vendre , elle ne savait pas à quoi servait itunes (que je lui ai mis sur clé usb en plus ).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Stop HS svp .


----------



## itako (25 Mars 2009)

et maintenant dodo!


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Mars 2009)

ça t'arrives de le ranger ?


----------



## itako (25 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> ça t'arrives de le ranger ?



Non..


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

quelques petits changements...


----------



## Req75 (29 Mars 2009)

Hello la foule,

Voici une photo de ma config fraîchement installée (désolé, un peu floue). C'est mon bureau V1, avec encore le futur cadavre de mon PC conservé le temps des transferts de fichiers (et puis bon, ça me rassure psychologiquement pour la transition ).
La V2, ce sera sans le PC (bientôt), et la V3 avec mon prochain matos de musique (pas pour tout de suite, faut remplir les caisses).

Voilà, j'arrête de vous raconter ma vie


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Req75 a dit:


> Hello la foule,
> 
> Voici une photo de ma config fraîchement installée (désolé, un peu floue). C'est mon bureau V1, avec encore le futur cadavre de mon PC conservé le temps des transferts de fichiers (et puis bon, ça me rassure psychologiquement pour la transition ).
> La V2, ce sera sans le PC (bientôt), et la V3 avec mon prochain matos de musique (pas pour tout de suite, faut remplir les caisses).
> ...



Classe, le fauteuil !


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

*A quoi ressemble votre bureau?*

A rien !
_c'est un bordel indefinissable..._


----------



## Req75 (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Classe, le fauteuil !


 
Un vrai fauteuil de directeur 
Et pas trop cher... merci Ikea !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Mais où est le mac


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Avril 2009)

J'ai essayé de le ranger au mieux pour la photo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Excuse-moi c'est un peu hors-sujet mais ou trouves-tu ton économiseur d'écran ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Avril 2009)

@ Corentin : http://blog.pixelbreaker.com/

http://daleetstudios.free.fr/dotclear/?2007/05/06/205-download-polar-clock-screensaver

A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Merci Pierre !


----------



## itako (29 Avril 2009)

Et hop, nouvelle configuration


----------



## missou (10 Mai 2009)

On n'est jamais aussi bien que chez soi ...

La preuve, mon bureau au maroc pour trois mois de stage :





Et mon bureau en France, chez moi ...





Pas pu tout mettre dans le bagage ...


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

Mon bureau à l'instant.  Je m'entraîne.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je m'entraîne.



... A faire comme les vrais ?...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... A faire comme les vrais ?...



Ou pas. C'est toujours bon de savoir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est toujours bon de savoir.



Oui... Les mises en scène du désordre sont toujours des plus instructives...


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2009)

Poil aux gencives... 







=>[]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux gencives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui... Au cul, aussi...


----------



## Nobody (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Au cul, aussi...



Et on peut le prouver.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Les mises en scène du désordre sont toujours des plus instructives...



Ce n'est pas ma chambre. C'est mon garage. Nuance. :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ou pas.



Nouvelle formule, très en vogue chez le jeune nase à poil roux...

Ton "ou pas" tu te le carres au derche, bardé de lanières de piment de cayenne à l'huile d'olive (car je suis un esthète...).

Merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Nouvelle formule, très en vogue chez le jeune nase à poil roux...
> 
> Ton "ou pas" tu te le carres au derche, bardé de lanières de piment de cayenne à l'huile d'olive (car je suis un esthète...).
> 
> Merci !!!



Avec tout ça, on ne sait toujours pas à quoi ressemble ton bureau et si tu as une Apple remote.


----------



## Chang (23 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## koko_la_gachette (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Ouais, tu fais genre :
_Chui un zicos - j'ai du matos et Chui un artiste, ch'te fais du N&B..._

Mais tu ne trompes personne.

*T'AS PAS D'APPLE REMOTE !!!!!!*

Looser.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *T'AS PAS D'APPLE REMOTE !!!!!!*



Et voilà, encore une contrefaçon ratée de la si célèbre répartie corse : taille *7* le texte, pas en *5*


----------



## Fìx (26 Mai 2009)

koko_la_gachette a dit:


>



Wouahhhh!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et voilà, encore une contrefaçon ratée de la si célèbre répartie corse : taille *7* le texte, pas en *5*


 
Plaît-il ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2009)

Ben demande à Patoch'


----------



## koko_la_gachette (26 Mai 2009)

@Fix78:
Malheureusement il ne marche pas sur la Freebox. Mais j'aime bien l'objet, alors je le laisse trainer un peu comme un bibelot.


----------



## Fìx (26 Mai 2009)

koko_la_gachette a dit:


> @Fix78:
> Malheureusement il ne marche pas sur la Freebox. Mais j'aime bien l'objet, alors je le laisse trainer un peu comme un bibelot.



Vi vi... mais c'était surtout pour souligner le contraste avec les différents appareils!


----------



## itako (26 Mai 2009)

Ca reste relatif avec le MS 10 .


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

koko_la_gachette a dit:


> @Fix78:
> Malheureusement il ne marche pas sur la Freebox. Mais j'aime bien l'objet, alors je le laisse trainer un peu comme un bibelot.



Ah ben nan, le S63 "décimal", aucune chance, mais son jeune frère, le S63 "fréquences vocales", lui, il va très bien avec !


----------



## koko_la_gachette (26 Mai 2009)

S63 fréquences vocales ? Je ne savais même pas que ça existait...
il faut que j'étudie la question.

Merci pour la petite précision Pascal 77


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

koko_la_gachette a dit:


> S63 fréquences vocales ? Je ne savais même pas que ça existait...
> il faut que j'étudie la question.
> 
> Merci pour la petite précision Pascal 77



Pas de quoi, mais le FV n'a pas ce qui fait le charme désuet du décimal : son cadran étant remplacé par un vulgaire clavier à 12 touches !

Photo de famille :


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

Quel puit de science mais quel puit de science ...  ...

Faudrait en avertir les nouveaux venus de peur qu'il tombent dans les profondeurs abyssales de son savoir et n'en ressortent plus jamais ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Quel puit de science mais quel puit de science ...  ...
> 
> Faudrait en avertir les nouveaux venus de peur qu'il tombent dans les profondeurs abyssales de son savoir et n'en ressortent plus jamais ...  ...




:mouais: Tu persifles, ou tu flattes, là ? :hein:


Note pour plus tard : avoir cette graine de banni de Chang à l'&#339;il, il file un mauvais coton, là !


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu persifles, ou tu flattes, là ?




Comme quoi il reste encore des mysteres dans le Monde qui t'entoure ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Comme quoi il reste encore des mysteres dans le Monde qui t'entoure ...  ...



Pô du tout, Môssieur, simplement mon génie se repaît de celui de mes pairs, et étant à la fois amateur de lectures d'une haute élévation intellectuelle, et toujours prêt à faire partager au public ébahi l'esprit de mes lectures, en tant que fan de "Leonard est un génie", je ne pouvais que le paraphraser via cette subtile répartie, un fanart à peine déguisé


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pô du tout, Môssieur, simplement mon génie se repaît de celui de mes pairs, et étant à la fois amateur de lectures d'une haute élévation intellectuelle, et toujours prêt à faire partager au public ébahi l'esprit de mes lectures, en tant que fan de "Leonard est un génie", je ne pouvais que le paraphraser via cette subtile répartie, un fanart à peine déguisé




Je me disais bien que je connaissais cette phrase ... 

"vous persiflez ou vous flattez disciple ? ; je flatte Maitre, je flatte ... ; [coup de tromblon] je m'accorde le benefice du doute " ...


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2009)

_*office by pinehole*_​


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

Super classe le tiens vleroy 

Le miens, simple (et sans l'iphone, photo prise avec).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Tu as une Apple Remote, c'est bien.
Bon, tu pourrais la mettre _un peu plus_ en valeur, faire un effort, montrer un peu de...
Mais bon.
On va dire que c'est bon, vu l'époque, c'est dur de faire le difficile.

Pas comme ce looser de vleroy qui se la pète avec sa photo en N&B, sa véranda king-size et ses appareils de muscu genre moi je suis un BeauGosse mais qu'est même pas foutu capable d'avoir une Apple Remote, on dirait...


----------



## vleroy (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as une Apple Remote, c'est bien.
> 
> Pas comme ce looser de vleroy qui se la pète avec sa photo en N&B, sa véranda king-size et ses appareils de muscu genre moi je suis un BeauGosse mais qu'est même pas foutu capable d'avoir une Apple Remote, on dirait...



5 j'en ai  je m'en sers pour caler la table


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

joli bureau vleroy


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as une Apple Remote, c'est bien.
> Bon, tu pourrais la mettre _un peu plus_ en valeur, faire un effort, montrer un peu de...
> Mais bon.
> On va dire que c'est bon, vu l'époque, c'est dur de faire le difficile.
> ...



Je suis chez mes parents donc mon bureau est bof, je pense changer la config de la chambre bientot 

C'est quand même plus classe à mon appart, j'ai carrement un cadre sur le mur pour mettre l'Apple Remote avec des fléches fluorescente pour la pointer, et un mot de passe pour la prendre :love:

Je viens de lire tout le topic en fait, et tu me fais mourir de rire avec ton Apple Remote


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## jugnin (12 Juin 2009)

Vrai qu'il est impressionnant, cet écran 70 pouces. Mais je le trouve pas bien lumineux.


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Vrai qu'il est impressionnant, cet écran 70 pouces. Mais je le trouve pas bien lumineux.



Exact! :sick: ... Pis j'trouve les icônes du dock un peu grosse à mon goût...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> nouveau bureau sans Apple-Remote


 
Looser !

Pire que ça, même puisque tu ne sembles pas un instant éprouver la honte qui devrait être la tienne et te ronger ad vitam aeternam !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> [IMG]Nouveau... bureau... sans Apple Remote...[/IMG]






Manque juste un rail pour poser les crayons C'est pas le top le long de la règle parallèle


----------



## koko_la_gachette (13 Juin 2009)

Au bout d'un moment, j'ai un peu envi de dire... au risque de créer une impression de déjà-vu sur une autre discussion sténopique...

PonkHead... le prend pas mal, hein ?
Mais cette obsession assez envahissante pour les Remote...
Comment dire ?

Tu fais quoi mercredi soir ?
J'organise un dîner avec quelques amis et...


----------



## vleroy (15 Juin 2009)

De toutes manières, les remote ça marche pas avec les sténopés


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

koko_la_gachette a dit:


> Au bout d'un moment, j'ai un peu envi de dire... au risque de créer une impression de déjà-vu sur une autre discussion sténopique...
> 
> PonkHead... le prend pas mal, hein ?
> Mais cette obsession assez envahissante pour les Remote...
> ...


Ah ouais ?
Bien.
J'ai des photos de tour effeil en remote si ça t'intéresse - je te dis pas le boulot !!!



vleroy a dit:


> De toutes manières, les remote ça marche pas avec les sténopés


 
Ouais, d'ailleurs, je ne voulais pas t'en parler pour ne pas t'inquiéter mais...
Enfin...
Bon, allez, je me lance :
v, tu as posté une photo de bureau pas floue et pas texturée genre vieille photo abîmée.
(si, si, regarde la page d'avant)

Hein ?
Ouais, je sais ça doit te faire un choc.

Dois y avoir quelqu'un qui pirate ton compte, je ne vois que ça...

Fais gaffe, si c'est un vrai pirate, l'est capable de tout.
De poster un AP de toi qui sourit, par exemple...


----------



## fakeblue (15 Juin 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je prends le risque d'ouvrir à nouveau un fil "Postez vos bureaux, v. 2" en essayant de faire en sorte pour qu'un homme vert ne passe pas dans le coin pour le fermer...
> 
> ...



bravo moi c'est du bordel organizé


----------



## vleroy (15 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Fais gaffe, si c'est un vrai pirate, l'est capable de tout.
> De poster un AP de toi qui sourit, par exemple...



parle pas de malheur :sleep:

_pour la photo dont tu parles, un sténopé de 25 minutes en B&w Kodak développement en C41. _


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2009)

Et ben moi j'suis sûr que Ponk il va aimer mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

t'es le King, Bass' !!   -   _In Apple Remote We Trust_


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2009)

Et encore, j'ai même pas sorti le tier là&#8230;

Je t'en ferais une rien que pour toi


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour 


Voici mon Bureau


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Magnifique !

Je savais pas que Steve Jobs était fan de Batman  .


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (20 Juin 2009)

:love::love:


Faut que je change de Pseudo, je fait honte à Mr Jobs :rose:


----------



## Selthis (22 Juin 2009)

@Bassman > Tu les sort d'où toutes ces remotes :? D


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

Selthis a dit:


> @Bassman > Tu les sort d'où toutes ces remotes :? D



Du second tiroir en partant du bas du caisson de gauche de son bureau, mais il n'en avait mis qu'une partie, là !


----------



## missou (25 Juin 2009)

Encore moi avec une nouvelle photo avec mes deux machines, plus le MacPro d'un pote de passage pour un petit nettoyage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Du second tiroir en partant du bas du caisson de gauche de son bureau, mais il n'en avait mis qu'une partie, là !


Tiens, je n'aurais pas donné la même réponse.


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Novembre 2009)

Bouhhh ca fait longtemps que personne ne poste ici..
Tu m'as bien fait rigoler avec tes Remotes Ponk  !

Ne te laisse pas derouter par des gens qui n'ont pas compris  "POURQUOI" Apple Remote.. ! 

Et donc, dans le plus grand respect de l'esthetique imposée par le bon sens, voici mon desk donc avec la belle, qui trone :


----------



## Kleinepopo (4 Novembre 2009)

ah nan mais tous ces bureaux clean!!! quand je vois le mien avec mon bordel, des cours de partout, je peine à trouver de la place pour mon ibook...
Va falloir que je fasse un sacré rangement !


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bouhhh ca fait longtemps que personne ne poste ici..
> Tu m'as bien fait rigoler avec tes Remotes Ponk  !
> 
> Ne te laisse pas derouter par des gens qui n'ont pas compris  "POURQUOI" Apple Remote.. !
> ...



Sympa le côté "de travers". 
C'est voulu ? 
Nan, parce que vous commencez à être un certain nombre à "nous" habituer à ça.
Faudrait voir à créer votre forum. 'Fin, chais pas.


----------



## Sylow (4 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique Phil... simple, élegant..tout dans la finesse 

Voici chez moi, un peu d'indulgence je venais d'aménager, j'en referai chez moi a paris quand j'aurai le time  

si vous saviez le nombre de personne qui m'ont dit  : "oh je savais pas que apple faisait des meubles."^^


----------



## jugnin (4 Novembre 2009)

Nan mais c'est clair, la remote, c'est carrément has been. La classe internationale, c'est les emballages de produits Apple en déco.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan mais c'est clair, la remote, c'est carrément has been. La classe internationale, c'est les emballages de produits Apple en déco.


A ce propos, j'ai une idée. 
J'ai un vieux macmini qui traine... j'en ferais bien une applique murale. 


Pardon, macmini? macMini? MacmIni?


----------



## Sylow (4 Novembre 2009)

Si phil post ses photos de travers c'est parce que ca agrandit la résolution de son MBP avec l'effet optique...

non phil c'est toujours un 15"  sur la photo  
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## bokeh (4 Novembre 2009)

'tin la honte !!! Y en a encore qui poste des tofs de remote ancienne génération :affraid:
La loose


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan mais c'est clair, la remote, c'est carrément has been. La classe internationale, c'est les emballages de produits Apple en déco.



Arrêêête ! 

J'fais ça, moi. Authentique !
Avec l'emballage de mon vieux G4, de mon vieux clavier, de ma vieille souris et même de mon DD de chez Macway.
Aaaaahhh ! J'vais virer ça demain, j'avais pas réalisé le côté classe internationale légèrement has méga been.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pardon, macmini? macMini? MacmIni?



T'as du mal avec les conventions ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as du mal avec les conventions ?



Ce n'est pas le seul


----------



## Zyrkon (5 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Magnifique Phil... simple, élegant..tout dans la finesse
> 
> Voici chez moi, un peu d'indulgence je venais d'aménager, j'en referai chez moi a paris quand j'aurai le time
> 
> si vous saviez le nombre de personne qui m'ont dit  : "oh je savais pas que apple faisait des meubles."^^


Tu veux me tuer ?! 
Superbe!


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour les compliments..



Sylow a dit:


> Voici chez moi, un peu d'indulgence je venais d'aménager, j'en referai chez moi a paris quand j'aurai le time



Booouhhlalalala Sylow ! Non mais superbe ton chez toi, et le meuble Apple aussi lol. Non mais j'adore la petite pomme.. bien placée, vraiment superbe, chui admiratif..  et crois moi tu viens de perdre les droits d'auteurs sur ton idée 



stephaaanie a dit:


> Sympa le côté "de travers".
> C'est voulu ?
> Nan, parce que vous commencez à être un certain nombre à "nous" habituer à ça.
> Faudrait voir à créer votre forum. 'Fin, chais pas.



Ben je fais pas mal de photos de ce type, c'etait pas juste mon bureau, regarde mon blog dans la signature tu devrais en voir pas mal du genre.. mais :



Sylow a dit:


> Si phil post ses photos de travers c'est parce que ca agrandit la résolution de son MBP avec l'effet optique...
> 
> non phil c'est toujours un 15"  sur la photo
> :love::love::love::love:



... ouai c'est clair, je cherche un moyen pour agrandir mon ecran... je pense a le faire fondre et l'agrandir doucement... sais pas si ca va marcher :rose:



bokeh a dit:


> 'tin la honte !!! Y en a encore qui poste des tofs de remote ancienne génération :affraid:
> La loose



 .......... mais t'as pas tort ahah


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bouhhh ca fait longtemps que personne ne poste ici..
> Tu m'as bien fait rigoler avec tes Remotes Ponk  !
> 
> Ne te laisse pas derouter par des gens qui n'ont pas compris  "POURQUOI" Apple Remote.. !
> ...



T'as les mêmes enceintes que moi :love:

Des bose companion II serie II 

Enfin , les miennes sont au s.a.v :rateau:.

Joli bureau sinon .


----------



## jugnin (5 Novembre 2009)

Ouais mais il a pas le carton de son MacBook, c'est la loose !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

C'est la remote en alu qu'il n'a pas , les cartons , dans le placard .


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Novembre 2009)

ohhhhhlala  l'affront !!

Pour la peine !! 








etienne000 a dit:


> T'as les mêmes enceintes que moi :love:



Super petites enceintes d'appoints ;-) Payé 90 euros sur eBay US.. ici en Turquie, trop drole : 200 euros.. mouhahahahah :afraid::modo:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Payé 89 dans mon apr....Déjà au s.a.v .

Par contre , dire que ce sont des enceintes d'appoint , elle sont chères comme appoint hein .


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Novembre 2009)

Je disais ca pour le son...
J'avais un ampli Cambridge avec des Triangle il y a qq temps :sick:

Tres bon son d'"appoint" pour moi.. mais j'en suis ravi, et vu leur taille en plus..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas trop exigeant au niveau son mais je ne dirais pas non aux companion 5 :rateau:.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Novembre 2009)

C'est clair :rateau::rateau:


----------



## itako (7 Novembre 2009)

N'empêche, grâce a vous et bien j'ai appris l'existence d'une nouvelle remote.

Bon je vous laisse, je vais acheter la mienne, je vous la montre en photo dés que je l'ai.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Bon je vous laisse, je vais acheter la mienne, je vous la montre en photo dés que je l'ai.



T'as intérêt.
Sinon, t'es un looser - le FNB aura ta peau !


----------



## leon1983 (12 Novembre 2009)

écran samsung monté sur un bras ergotron LX


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

@leon1983 : Tu as l'image sur l'écran alors que le macbook est fermé? Je ne rêve pas?

Comment tu fais???


----------



## leon1983 (12 Novembre 2009)

babastutz a dit:


> @leon1983 : Tu as l'image sur l'écran alors que le macbook est fermé? Je ne rêve pas?
> 
> Comment tu fais???



ben je le met en clamshell mode mon ami suisse: tu branches l'écran, tu fermes le mac puis tu cliques ou tu bouges ta souris (ou tape sur ton clavier) et hop!! tada ça marche!!!


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

leon1983 a dit:


> écran samsung monté sur un bras ergotron LX



C'est pour garder un oeil sur ta femme pendant qu'elle fait la popote ou la vaisselle ?


----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2009)

leon1983 a dit:


> ben je le met en clamshell mode mon ami suisse: tu branches l'écran, tu fermes le mac puis tu cliques ou tu bouges ta souris (ou tape sur ton clavier) et hop!! tada ça marche!!!



mouais... mais t'as même pas une remote


----------



## Cecile60 (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

leon1983 a dit:


> ben je le met en clamshell mode mon ami suisse: tu branches l'écran, tu fermes le mac puis tu cliques ou tu bouges ta souris (ou tape sur ton clavier) et hop!! tada ça marche!!!



clamshell mode? Jamais entendu parlé. Je vais faire des recherches pasque ça m'intéresse!
Merci


----------



## leon1983 (13 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pour garder un oeil sur ta femme pendant qu'elle fait la popote ou la vaisselle ?



.....c'est un showroom pour des cuisines.....

et coup la remote j'en ai pas trop besoin, elle reste dans le sac


----------



## itako (13 Novembre 2009)

Encore une fois je déconseille l'usage du mac fermé, la ventilation se faisant en partie par le clavier.


----------



## leon1983 (13 Novembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Encore une fois je déconseille l'usage du mac fermé, la ventilation se faisant en partie par le clavier.



exact, sur la photo il est fermé, mais la plupart du temps je le ferme puis une fois réactivé je l'entrebaille pour qu'il puisse respirer et qu'il ne s'étouffe pas le pauvre petit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

babastutz a dit:


> clamshell mode? Jamais entendu parlé. Je vais faire des recherches pasque ça m'intéresse!
> Merci



Et, finalement, t'as trouvé ?
Nan, parce que moi, je n'en dors plus !


----------



## Damze (14 Novembre 2009)

Et voilà le mien


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, finalement, t'as trouvé ?
> Nan, parce que moi, je n'en dors plus !



C'est vraiment trop bête.
Alors que tu as le choix parmi tant de beaux sujets assommants au Bar.


----------



## Pooley (14 Novembre 2009)

j'avais déjà posté sur la V1, pis depuis j'ai changé de bureau... et de machine  la photo est prise avec mon 3G S






Pour la bouteille c'est un Gewurztraminer 1999 cadeau du patron


----------



## jugnin (14 Novembre 2009)

Elle pèse 1,2 Mo, ta photo.... t'as de la chance d'avoir une apple remote.


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2009)

Pooley a dit:


> Pour la bouteille c'est un Gewurztraminer 1999


Enfin !...
Quelque chose d'intéressant !...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Elle pèse 1,2 Mo, ta photo.... t'as de la chance d'avoir une apple remote.



Et aussi : 



Pooley a dit:


> j'avais déjà posté sur la V1, pis depuis j'ai changé de bureau... et de machine * la photo est prise avec mon 3G S*
> 
> (photo burô)
> 
> Pour la bouteille c'est un Gewurztraminer 1999 cadeau du patron



Ça, c'était pas vraiment la peine de le préciser... Ça se remarque tout seul.


----------



## Pooley (14 Novembre 2009)

c'est vrai que la qualité laisse à désirer, pis j'ai pas réussi à la faire plus légère sur imageshack, mais si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer je prends hein!

Pour ce qui est de la remote, je la tient de mon ancien mbp qui m'a salement lâché l'hiver dernier (genre carte mère H.S + Disque Dur HS + RAM cramée... enfin la totale). c'est vrai que c'est pratique c'te saloperie


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2009)

Pooley a dit:


> c'est vrai que la qualité laisse à désirer, pis j'ai pas réussi à la faire plus légère sur imageshack, mais si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer je prends hein!


Dans "portfolio", je crois, on a parlé un certain nombre de fois (voire un nombre de fois certain) de comment réduire une image et avec quel type de logiciel...


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai posté ca LA concernant l'hebergement d'image que moi j'utilise  :

_ ...prend toi vite fait un compte Skitch, ca prend 2s et apres quand tu fais un shot, tu fais pomme+espace, tu tapes SK+entrée et tu glisses vite fait ta capture dans la fenetre principale, tu coches "export in originale size" et cliques "upload" a droite.. t'attends 15s, et cliques sur "share", et hop t'arrives a la page de l'image, tu cliques sur "copy" a coté de "url de l'image" et dans ton message sur macg tu ecris [ url=url_de_l'image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url ] et voila le tour est joué ! (vire les espaces que j'ai mis proche des mots url) _

C'est juste un exemple..
Sinon super le dernier bureau


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2009)

Stocker une boutanche de gewurtz de 99 comme ça&#8230; :affraid:

Et en plus sous une lampe (halogène je suppose) :affraid: :affraid:



Confiture à des cochons !


----------



## Grug (19 Novembre 2009)

Ben surtout, un gewurtz 99 il est temps de le boire !


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2009)

Je passe te prendre à quelle heure grug pour aller la boire ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Purée&#8230; un patron qui me file du gewürtz, je démissionne moi&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

un bureau nest pas que meubles et machines





_via Flickr_​


----------



## leon1983 (20 Novembre 2009)

un bureau n&#8217;est pas que meubles et machines&#8230;



euh..... là j'ai pas tout compris




_ben y&#8217;a rien à comprendre_ alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)

Il veut dire que le bureau est aussi fait de souris  : La Magic Mouse.

Content de la souris nephou ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2009)

leon1983 a dit:


> un bureau nest pas que meubles et machines
> 
> 
> 
> euh..... là j'ai pas tout compris




Il voulait sans doute parler de composition de l'image montrée de son nouveau bureau.
Donc d'esthétique
Car bien qu'ancien (le bureau s'entend), un nouveau périphérique attire l'attention, fait converger le regard en son centre.



> _ben ya rien à comprendre_ alors



Peut-être bien après tout !?


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

effectivement, un bureau c&#8217;est une ambiance, des collègues&#8230; une composition de tout ça en fait  mais on ne va pas épiloguer


----------



## leon1983 (20 Novembre 2009)

je suis dépassé... heureusement la semaine s'achève, enfin.


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Sylow (22 Novembre 2009)

Petite pensée pour Phil hier soir quand mon finder a planté dans tous les ses...24h de maintenances...c'est super ! 

Bref, en me levant ce matin j'ai vue qu'n mini applestore avait ouvert dans mon salon  (la c'est a paris)








Désolé mais impossible d'héberger l'image en modifiant l'angle de la photo ...

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/hiiii,2c6c6389e51e4ae47ccefe6aa55b8ee9.jpg.html


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2009)

Si si, je pense que ça doit être faisable...


----------



## Sylow (22 Novembre 2009)

Pourtant je me suis inscris sur hiboox et impossible , j'ai beau cliquer sur "tourner l'image vers" rien ne se passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Pourtant je me suis inscris sur hiboox et impossible , j'ai beau cliquer sur "tourner l'image vers" rien ne se passe



C'est avant d'envoyer la photo à l'hébergeur, qu'i faut la tourner !


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Novembre 2009)

Ouai.. ouvres avec Apercu, glisse tes doigts pour la tourner, pomme + s et c'est reglé definitivement.. 

Trop beau ta déco.. meme a Montpel j'avais bien aimé..

PS : c'est marrant on a les memes villes : etudes a Paris pour moi et famille a Montpel.. 

@ Puregeof  -> OU EST LE SMILEY QUI BAVE SUR CE FORUM.. ahlalala je veux etre toi la tout de suite


----------



## Sylow (25 Novembre 2009)

le soucis c'est qu'une fois dans apercu elle est déjà bien orienté, c'est juste une fois héberger qu'elle devient comme ca. 

en tout cas merci ^^


----------



## anthony62a (27 Novembre 2009)

Voici le mien ^^





[/url]Click for full size[/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Voilà le mien trop top bien - on voit pas le mac, vu que c'est le mac qui me sert à faire la photo, mais faut l'imaginer, hein ?

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait de mon Apple Remote, par contre.
Mince !


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

Desole pour l'apple remote, elle est la ou elle m,est utile, c'est a dire dans mon sac

a la place du MB blanc faut voir plutot un unibody, ca c'est juste un mac de pret avec un foutu qwerty español! (mais je beni la personne qui me l'a passe car sinon c etait fenetre...)

je kiffe mon petit hub usb 7 ports qui me permet de tout debrancher rebrancher en 1 coup^^


----------



## itako (29 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'aime bien les gens qui allument l'écran de leur iphone exprès pour la photo, j'imagine le sport que ça doit être.


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

stp insulte pas mon blackberry XD

et non, pas fait expres j'ai termine un appel et je l'ai pose.. tu remarquera que ni mom touch ni les 2 autres telephones sur la table ne sont pas allumes

ps : oui oui, je sais jsuis parano et le centre du monde


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Novembre 2009)

voici mon bureau, j'ai entouré mon apple remote en rouge, je la mettrais plus en valeur une autre fois.


----------



## bokeh (29 Novembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> ps : oui oui, je sais jsuis parano et le centre du monde



Par contre Anthony, lui,  y se sent pas du tout visé


----------



## itako (29 Novembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> stp insulte pas mon blackberry XD
> 
> et non, pas fait expres j'ai termine un appel et je l'ai pose.. tu remarquera que ni mom touch ni les 2 autres telephones sur la table ne sont pas allumes
> 
> ps : oui oui, je sais jsuis parano et le centre du monde



C'était plus genre celui d'avant, ça paressait plus voyant tout de même, d'autant que toi c'est un blackberry, alors bouh quoi.


----------



## Ineilaur (30 Novembre 2009)

Petit nouveau ici, voici mon bureau *avec l'Apple Remote* (détail qui donne tout le sens à cette photo )​


----------



## anthony62a (30 Novembre 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Par contre Anthony, lui,  y se sent pas du tout visé



 qui ça ? moi ?


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2009)

Ineilaur a dit:


> Petit nouveau ici, voici mon bureau *avec l'Apple Remote* (détail qui donne tout le sens à cette photo )[/CENTER]



ouaip, comme l'autocollant laissé sur l'écran.


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ouaip, comme l'autocollant laissé sur l'écran.



il ne s'agit que d'un écran de contrôle sur le parking


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Novembre 2009)

Voici à quoi ressemble mon bureau... sans mon imprimante. 
Une HP de 1 an et 4 mois exactement. 
Morte. 
​
Les deux Apple Remote ne suffisent pas à me remonter le moral. 
Peut-être que des cookies encore chaud y arriveront. ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Si on a pas d'Apple Remote, on peux poster quand même ?

J'ai l'impression que c'est un club très select


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> photo (Surtout le lit avec les barreaux au fond)​


​ 
Tiens t'as encore changé de prison? 

(je savais que ça te ferait rire)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Novembre 2009)

Ça dépend.... C'est le club des gens qui ont quelque chose de sélect... alors si tu fait une photo sans Apple Remote, mais avec le Dyson en arrière plan, moi je dis pas non... 

(Par contre, c'est pas dit que tout le monde soit du même avis)

 


(Mes Cookies sont très bon... la peine de mon coeur est apaisée. )


----------



## Ineilaur (30 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ouaip, comme l'autocollant laissé sur l'écran.



Voila tu as tout compris, si vous voulez faire un tour avec la voiture n'hésitez pas


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2009)

En effet, le truc c'est "select".

Moi je vous montrerais bien mon bureau mais c'est un tel "atelier" qu'il ne ressemblera en rien aux images lisses, au bureaux tout droit sortis de chez IKEA, au rangement impeccable qui est la marque de fabrique de ces photos.

Je veux pas faire mon gros chieur, mais vous y faites quoi sur vos bureaux ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Novembre 2009)

Attends... je te sors la photo de l'autre coté de mon bureau.... juste l'autre coté, ce n'est même pas une autre pièce, en atteste le pieds du même lit....  

http://hynemonth.free.fr/share/IMG_0167.JPG


Alors, rassuré ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Je fais mes devoirs et j'aime simplement avoir un espace rangé perso.
Si ce n'est pas ton cas , que veux-tu ? ya des gens qui aiment le bordel , je n'en fait pas trop partie .


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> En effet, le truc c'est "select".
> 
> Moi je vous montrerais bien mon bureau mais c'est un tel "atelier" qu'il  ne ressemblera en rien aux images lisses, au bureaux tout droit sortis  de chez IKEA, au rangement impeccable qui est la marque de fabrique de  ces photos.
> 
> Je veux pas faire mon gros chieur, mais vous y faites quoi sur vos  bureaux ?




ben&#8230; un peu de tout et de temps en temps rien&#8230; mais effectivement, un bureau utilisé c&#8217;est plus vivant qu&#8217;une double page d&#8217;un catalogue ligne rosset quand même.

Ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu&#8217;on doit assister au concours du bureau le plus crade ni le plus photographié n&#8217;importe comment


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> En effet, le truc c'est "select".
> 
> Moi je vous montrerais bien mon bureau mais c'est un tel "atelier" qu'il ne ressemblera en rien aux images lisses, au bureaux tout droit sortis de chez IKEA, au rangement impeccable qui est la marque de fabrique de ces photos.
> 
> Je veux pas faire mon gros chieur, mais vous y faites quoi sur vos bureaux ?



Ahhhhhh!!!!! Tu m'rassures! :rateau: 

Allez hop, plus rien n'm'arrête! 






:rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Novembre 2009)

Ohlàlà... Même dans la pire des situation, j'ai l'ai d'un petit joueur à coté de ton bureau.  :rose:


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Novembre 2009)

bah le mien est toujours entre les 2...jamais trop en bordel, jamais trop bien range


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> ben un peu de tout et de temps en temps rien mais effectivement, un bureau utilisé cest plus vivant quune double page dun catalogue ligne rosset quand même.
> 
> Ça ne veut pas dire pour autant quon doit assister au concours du bureau le plus crade ni le plus photographié nimporte comment
> 
> Image joli bureau avec aperture 2



J'aime bien l'écran


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Merci de nous avoir ouvert la voie aux bureaux bordéliques Levry Hynemonth 

Le bureau, c'est la ou je travaille (et la, c'est le booooordel) mais c'est parfaitement rangé quand je pars le week-end.
Il y a entre 5 épaisseurs de feuille plus une assiette ou rien du tout (mais quand même le cactus et la boite d'After Eight )

Bref, mon bureau, c'est un espace à dimension variable&#8230; dès fois, j'aimerai qu'il soit cinq fois plus grand pour pouvoir travailler convenablement&#8230; mais étrangement, jamais je ne le souhaiterais plus petit :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ohlàlà... Même dans la pire des situation, j'ai l'ai d'un petit joueur à coté de ton bureau.  :rose:



J'te rassure, c'est vraiment le seul endroit dans cet état! 


J'ai emménagé dans cet appart' il n'y a pas si longtemps et j'ai pas encore trouvé une place à chaque chose... :rose:

Pis, comme tu peux le voir, j'ai oublié les tiroirs du bureau chez môman! _ (ça m'fait penser qu'faut vraiment que j'aille les chercher)
_

Mais j'm'en cache pas, j'suis un gros bordélique dans l'âme.... 


Mais j'ai déjà beaucoup progressé depuis ma récente indépendance!  ... J'te dis pas le chantier que j'ai laissé derrière moi en quittant le domicile parental! :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Décembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2009)

Tout ça pour exhiber ton ubuntu... C'est pitoyable


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Photo du bureau



Oh oh oh ! Une Toloméo !

(ça m'attire plus que les toute la quincaillerie informatique ce genre de bel objet)


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Oh oh oh ! Une Toloméo !
> 
> (ça m'attire plus que les toute la quincaillerie informatique ce genre de bel objet)


Moi, ce serait plutôt le cadre...
À droite de la photo...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout ça pour exhiber ton ubuntu... C'est pitoyable



Je sens de la jalousie. Tout ça parce que j'en ai un et pas toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5303511 a dit:
			
		

> Je sens de la jalousie. Tout ça parce que j'en ai un et pas toi



C'pas vrai


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'pas vrai



C'est vrai je mens


----------



## nadim06150 (1 Décembre 2009)

et voici mon bureau avec mon switch de même pas une semaine


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2009)

nadim06150 a dit:


> et voici mon bureau avec mon switch de même pas une semaine
> 
> *nada*



bureau fantôme ?

le switch est plus difficile qu'on ne l'imaginait ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Décembre 2009)

Non je pense justement que le switch est réussi le concernant.


----------



## nadim06150 (1 Décembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> bureau fantôme ?
> 
> le switch est plus difficile qu'on ne l'imaginait ?



bizarre la photo s'affiche pas alors que le les hoster sous imagehack.us

pour mettre une image c'est bien : [IM G]http://lien[/I MG]


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2009)

bon j'ai suffisamment causé, je me lance :

mauvaise photo, mauvais photo montage mais on s'en moque, non ? 






En résumé, double bureau parce que je ne suis pas seul.
1 imac G5 20" (pure merveille), du bordel parce qu'il sert à tout faire. 1 DD Lacie pour les sauvegardes, 1 scan (invisible) 1 imprimante laser ethernet (invisible), un étui à cigarette en métal pour caler le tout
de l'autre côté, mac pro 8 core 2008 (pure merveille et en plus ultra rapide), écran large samsung pour les applications de base et la vidéo, écran lacie 4/3 pour la pao, une série de DD pour les sauvegardes et les boulots en cours, des enceintes lacie (assez mignonnes et plutôt correctes en quantlité) des multiprises, des téléphones, un routeur
etc etc

Bon, oui, c'est vrai on ne voit pas tout mais vous me faites confiance  

Et surtout quantité de papier sur mon coin


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Décembre 2009)

Par rapport a la page d'avant : ouai je pensais pareil ! Du bureau crade un peu ! Rien de tel qu'un bel iMac avec plllleeeiiinnnnns de bordel autour , ca rappelle juste a quel point il est beauuu meme dans les pires situations :love:

@Nadim : essaie avec URL


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

nadim06150 a dit:


> bizarre la photo s'affiche pas alors que le les hoster sous imagehack.us



Wouhouhouhouhou !

C'est le projet Blair-Switch !

Tu crois que t'as reçu un mac et que tu vas en faire des photos amateur dans les bois mais en fait tu tombes sur sept petits tas de remotes et tu te souviens de cette histoire horrible avec ces nioubies innocents et atrocement mutilés...
(musique flippante)
Et c'est là que le cauchemar commence !


----------



## Lalis (10 Décembre 2009)

Pas de remote mais une magic mouse apportée par le père Nowel ​


----------



## itako (11 Décembre 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> ​



Que vois-je ! Toi tu as couru pour allumer ton iPhone.


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Ahah ouai surtout que le bougre reste pas allumé longtemps !

Et dis donc hey oh la ! 
Nowel nowel c'est maintenant ! Tu nous ferais le plaisir de ranger cette magic mouse dans sa boite stp !


----------



## itako (13 Décembre 2009)

Plus grand​


----------



## Gr3gZZ (13 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout ça pour exhiber ton ubuntu... C'est pitoyable



LouL. Ubuntu c'est pas une fierté de l'avoir non plus... surtout pour les gens qui prennent KDE.


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> LouL. Ubuntu c'est pas une fierté de l'avoir non plus... surtout pour les gens qui prennent KDE.



J'en etais sur que tu connaissais la bete avec ton message sur Nos Desktops sous OS X ! Je le sentais !


----------



## Fìx (14 Décembre 2009)

itako a dit:


>



Ahah! Vive le WIFI! 

_(très belles photos sinon!  )_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Avec l'iMac g3 :





iMac tout seul : 





(Clic for zoom).

J'adore l'écran mat de l'iMac :love:.


----------



## Didier 10 (21 Décembre 2009)

voici le mien toujours avec un désordre relatif


----------



## Fìx (22 Décembre 2009)

*Toute la collection, vue de dos :







Le poste de travail :




*


----------



## leon1983 (22 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> *Toute la collection, vue de dos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et tu fait quoi avec tout ce bouzouf? architecture, reprographie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

leon1983 a dit:


> et tu fait quoi avec tout ce bouzouf? architecture, reprographie?



Brouzouf &#8230; Brouzouf &#8230; Il n'y a là guère que quatre iMac, un PowerMac G5 ou MacPro avec deux écrans, deux imprimantes (dont une fax) et une table traçante (A1 ou A0), juste le minimum vital pour commencer à bosser tout seul, quoi ! Plus tard, quand il aura commencé à gagner des sous, il pourra acheter ce qui manque !


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2009)

J'écris actuellement au pere noel mais pour lui faliciter la tâche tu peux me donner ton adresse Fix78 ? Donne moi une heure de passage que je la transmette au pere noel, un mac pro et le cinéma display sous mon sapin je dis pas non  ^^

Magnifique ce matos, mais j'ai l'impression que la qualtié d'image du cinéma display laisse à désirer, je prefere de nouveaux écrans des imac et macbook pro...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que la qualtié d'image du cinéma display laisse à désirer, je prefere de nouveaux écrans des imac et macbook pro...



"_Ces raisins sont trop verts, et bons pour les goujats_" (Jean de Lafontaine - Le renard et les raisins)


----------



## Cleveland (22 Décembre 2009)

Je t'en voudrai pas Fix78 de me passer un Cinema Display demain c'est mon anniversaire !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Décembre 2009)

L'Imac 24' Late 2007

Le dernier : un MacBook Air 2,13Ghz mid 2009
Le compagnon  : un MacBook Pro 2,4ghz early 2008

Les anciens : MacBook 2Ghz, Powerbook 12' rev. D, MacMini G4 1,42Ghz


----------



## Damonzon (23 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Brouzouf  Brouzouf  Il n'y a là guère que quatre iMac, un PowerMac G5 ou MacPro avec deux écrans, deux imprimantes (dont une fax) et une table traçante (A1 ou A0), juste le minimum vital pour commencer à bosser tout seul, quoi ! Plus tard, quand il aura commencé à gagner des sous, il pourra acheter ce qui manque !



+ 3 imac blanc 17" qui traînent au fond du bureau. En chargeant bien on trouvera peut être un macmini


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> + 3 imac blanc 17" qui traînent au fond du bureau. En chargeant bien on trouvera peut être un macmini



Relis mieux !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a là guère que *quatre* iMac



y compris ces trois iMac blancs, donc !


----------



## Fìx (23 Décembre 2009)

Hé béééh!!!! Tant de réactions?!! 


Bah heureusement que je n'ai posté que le bureau de ma secrétaire alors! :sick:





Bon allez, voilà le détail :


3 iMac blanc effectivement.
1 iMac 24 pouces alu (donc, oui, 4 iMac )
1 Mac Pro 8 core (tout fraichement arrivé)
1 Apple Cinema HD de 30 pouces (arrivé avec le précédent)
1 Apple Cinema display de 20 pouces 


Et voici leurs fonctions :







Bon, j'l'avoue, y'a un peu de triche! :rose: _(quoique j'aurai encore pu tricher en ressortant un vieux PowerMac G5 qui a cramé et dont le Display 20 Pouces en était l'écran ; et j'aurai pu rajouter le MacBook Pro 17" du patron... [on s'demande c'que j'fous sur ce forum hein?!  ])_

Nan, en fait, la config' actuelle est provisoire puisque l'un des iMac blancs nous a lâché (celui tout à droite) . Il va donc être remplacé par celui tout à gauche, et celui tout à gauche par le 24 pouces. (comme les flèches vertes l'indiquent)


(Au fait Pascal, une petite erreur quand même  : pas de copieur A1 ou A0 mais deux HP 5500 dont l'une peut imprimer sur des laize allant jusqu'à 1070 mm et l'autre à 1520 mm [42 et 60 pouces])


Alors à quoi sert tout ce brouzouf?!

À la base nous sommes imprimeurs de labeur (et ouais, c'est le terme! Et ça convient bien par moment! :rateau: )

On a plutôt du vieux matos niveau imprimantes et celà nécessite un ordinateur par machine pour les faire fonctionner. (encore que c'est même pas vraiment une question d'imprimantes mais une question de RIP qui fonctionne comme ça)

Le nouveau MacPro me sert principalement à travailler les fichiers pour impression et de les lancer. (en envoyant les Postscript sur les serveurs respectifs aux machines)

Mais désormais, et c'est c'qui justifie l'acquisition d'une telle bête, je fais depuis peu de la conception 3D.

Nous sommes revendeurs de structures de stands et je simule des projets que nous tentons de vendre. 

Mais aussi, nous avons un service de montage de stands et nous gérons des stands que nous avons vendu. Je dois donc adapter certains stands existants pour les adapter aux surfaces proposées par les organisateurs....



Bon, j'avoue que c'est un peu du luxe tout ça... :rateau: Mais en fait, ça a suivi l'évolution de la boîte. L'ordinateur qui sert de serveur FTP par exemple se trouve être le poste de quelqu'un qui ne travaille plus ici. On s'en est donc servi pour rendre le tout encore plus confortable. Pareil pour le Cinema display de 20 pouces. J'aurai largement pu m'en passer, mais il est là, autant qu'il serve! 




Sinon, pour répondre à Sylow : la photo de l'écran est floue!  J'peux te dire que l'écran ne l'est pas du tout! Je ne connais pas la qualité des nouveaux écrans des iMac n'ayant pas pu faire de comparaison ; mais en tout cas, entre l'iMac 24" et le cinema HD de 30", y'a pas photo! Ce dernier surclasse l'autre!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Ah...
Tout cet _Apple & Christmass spirit_, moi ça me chamboule !

Je vous embrasse tous en vous tapant dans l'dos et en versant des larmes de bonheur tandis que le feu crépite dans la cheminée et que démarrent les violons comme musique de fond !





Ceci dit, je n'ai pas vu de Apple Remote sur ta photo, tu es donc quand même un looser.
Bah oui.
Désolé, c'est comme ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> (Au fait Pascal, une petite erreur quand même  : pas de copieur A1 ou A0 mais deux HP 5500 dont l'une peut imprimer sur des laize allant jusqu'à 1070 mm et l'autre à 1520 mm [42 et 60 pouces])



Je n'avais pas parlé de"copieur", mais de "table traçante" ! Même si elles ont abandonné la technologie "crayons" pour adopter celle "jet d'encre", les HP 5500 ressemblent quand même plus à des tables traçantes qu'à des imprimantes, non (en plus, vu le peu qu'on en voit sur la photo, je trouve que je ne suis pas tombé loin quand même) ? 






Pour les dimensions, par contre, c'est curieux, si mes souvenirs sont bons, A1, c'est 1188x840, et A0, c'est 1680x1188, donc tes HP 5500 font un peu moins à chaque fois ?


----------



## Fìx (23 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'avais pas parlé de"copieur", mais de "table traçante" ! Même si elles ont abandonné la technologie "crayons" pour adopter celle "jet d'encre", les HP 5500 ressemblent quand même plus à des tables traçantes qu'à des imprimantes, non (en plus, vu le peu qu'on en voit sur la photo, je trouve que je ne suis pas tombé loin quand même) ?



C'est vrai c'est vrai! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour les dimensions, par contre, c'est curieux, si mes souvenirs sont bons, A1, c'est 1188x840, et A0, c'est 1680x1188, donc tes HP 5500 font un peu moins à chaque fois ?



Pour la longueur, on est limités que par la longueur des rouleaux de papier, donc bon, c'est soit 30 mètres, soit 50 mètres... 

Donc on parle pas vraiment de formats "A" puisqu'en théorie, j'pourrai faire une impression faisant 1,5 m par 50 mètres de long! 

Pour les largeurs, moi j'me fie aux tailles de papiers qu'on peut mettre, et c'est bien celles que j'ai données plus haut...  

Après, les tailles que tu connais correspond peut-être à l'entraxe?...  mais même, j'crois pas parceque quand j'fous mes plus grandes de laize de papier, il reste plus grand chose après. Or tu parles de tailles supérieures à 10cm dans les deux cas... 




Pour l'Apple Remote, quel con, j'en avais 2 en plus!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> L'Imac 24' Late 2007
> 
> Le dernier : un MacBook Air 2,13Ghz mid 2009
> Le compagnon  : un MacBook Pro 2,4ghz early 2008
> ...




On dirait que l'écran du MacBook Pro est jaune .
T'as essayé avec un autre profil colorimétrique ? (comme le adobe rbg ?)


----------



## Sylow (23 Décembre 2009)

je vais voir ce cinéma display aujourd'hui  a l'applestore !


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> je vais voir ce cinéma display aujourd'hui  a l'applestore !



Tro b1


----------



## jugnin (23 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tro b1



Je sens une pointe d'ironie affreusement condescendante dans ce message, que je m'apprête à signaler à la modération pour atteinte manifeste à l'Apple Spirit en période de Christmas Spirit.

Y'en a marre du mauvais esprit sur ce forum. Namé.


----------



## Selthis (23 Décembre 2009)

Mon bureau quand je rentre chez mes parents le Week End (faut bien aller les voir quand même  )








Pour ma remote, elle est restée avec son grand copain à mon appart, bien au chaud


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Je sens une pointe d'ironie affreusement condescendante dans ce message, que je m'apprête à signaler à la modération pour atteinte manifeste à l'Apple Spirit en période de Christmas Spirit.
> 
> Y'en a marre du mauvais esprit sur ce forum. Namé.



C la fote D baulchévik c pour sa...


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

j'avoue le 3615 my life...^^ mais je venais de dire une bêtise et impossible de supprimer le message alors je l'ai modifier en espérant que ça passe inaperçu 


@ Selthis : c'est le boomer qu'on voit ? on dirait une machine a remonter le temps ^^

Ta Magic mouse glisse mieux sur le tapis ? ou c'est toujours autant peu fluide ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

@Selthis : l'album avec la pochette noir et rouge au dessus du HP gauche, c'est le disque d'un concert du 360° Tour non ?  :love:


----------



## Selthis (27 Décembre 2009)

@ Sylow > C'est les JBL Spot, je l'ai ai reçu a Nowel et j'en suis très content 
Pour le tapis, en fait c'est un Vynile (Kiss Me Kiss Me Kiss Me des Cure) et c'est assez fluide, c'est surtout que sur le bois, ça marche bien, et que j'ai pas de vrai tapis 

@eseldorm > Yeah, c'est le 45T de Go Crazy 

Voilà mon bureau à mon appart, ou la famille est réunie  (et j'ai la remote...)


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (27 Décembre 2009)

Et bien l'écran il en jette de la couleurs!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

Mon bureau a un peu changé ces derniers temps, voici à quoi il ressemble (photos faites juste en fin d'installation, avant rangement :rose

Le nouveau moteur (PM G4 "Fw 800" 2 x 1,42 Ghz)





Le nouveau "pare-brise"







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Va falloir me changer le clavier pour un alu et la souris .

Ps : non parce-que la merdy mouse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Va falloir me changer le clavier pour un alu et la souris .
> 
> Ps : non parce-que la merdy mouse...



Pas de problème, dès que le chèque que tu vas m'envoyer pour financer ça sera encaissé 

Cela dit, des MM, j'en ai deux (une "longue queue" pour le PowerMac et une "queue courte" pour le Pismo), et je les aime bien, moi (une fois le bouton latéral désactivé) !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Ya pas beaucoup de gens qui les aiment ces merdy mouse .
(Même à 20 , ma MM bluetooth ne part pas ).

T'as jamais testé le clavier alu ? Il est bien meilleur niveau frappe


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as jamais testé le clavier alu ? Il est bien meilleur niveau frappe



Je n'en doute pas, mais si je bosse avec du matos de récup, c'est parce que j'ai d'autres priorités, ces temps ci, pour l'utilisation des sous du foyer !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de problème, dès que le chèque que tu vas m'envoyer pour financer ça sera encaissé
> 
> Cela dit, des MM, j'en ai deux (une "longue queue" pour le PowerMac et une "queue courte" pour le Pismo), et je les aime bien, moi (une fois le bouton latéral désactivé) !



Pareil : une fois les boutons latéraux désactivés, je les trouve extra ! J'en ai deux, et à part une petit nettoyage de temps en temps, elles fonctionnent très bien. Mais faut dire que je ne mange pas un BigMac© au-dessus de mon ordinateur... 



etienne000 a dit:


> Ya pas beaucoup de gens qui les aiment ces merdy mouse .
> (Même à 20 , ma MM bluetooth ne part pas ).
> 
> T'as jamais testé le clavier alu ? Il est bien meilleur niveau frappe



Bien meilleur, ça me paraît hautement exagéré : là encore, j'ai deux claviers blancs (anciens, quoi), et je les trouve bien mieux que les nouveaux alus, qui ont le toucher plus dur et qui font un peu "toc" d'aspect... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Je trouve que c'est tout le contraire  : Le clavier alu parait moins toc et la frappe est plus douce .
De plus , il ne se salit pas .


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le clavier alu parait moins toc et la frappe est plus douce .
> De plus , il ne se salit pas .



Oué, y a pas photo avec le clavier blanc


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est tout le contraire  : Le clavier alu parait moins toc et la frappe est plus douce .
> De plus , il ne se salit pas .



Question de perception, alors.  

Par contre, il ne se salit pas ?... Je devrais te montrer ceux de certains amphis de mon université (au niveau des touches, j'entends)...   :rateau: Ils sont dégueulasses, je me demande même comment on peut autant salir un clavier d'ordinateur, c'est pas possib' quoi;..


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> je me demande même comment on peut autant salir un clavier d'ordinateur, c'est pas possib' quoi;..



Les zétudiants ne se lavent pas sans doute


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les zétudiants ne se lavent pas sans doute



Surtout que ce sont les profs et maîtres de conf uniquement qui utilisent ces claviers Ceux de la BU sont plus propres (ça ne s'invente pas  )  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Bah ils ne peuvent pas passer un coup de nettoyant parfois ? .
Non parce que les clavier blancs sont hyper salissants en dessous des touches : je suis obligé de démonter le clavier pour le nettoyer .


----------



## Gwen (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon bureau a un peu changé ces derniers temps, voici à quoi il ressemble (photos faites juste en fin d'installation, avant rangement :rose



Il aurait fallu faire des photos comparatives avant et après  


Bon progrès en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Il aurait fallu faire des photos comparatives avant et après
> 
> 
> Bon progrès en tout cas.



Je n'ai pas remis "avant" ici, car déjà posté là !  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah ils ne peuvent pas passer un coup de nettoyant parfois ? .
> Non parce que les clavier blancs sont hyper salissants en dessous des touches : je suis obligé de démonter le clavier pour le nettoyer .



Le mien, je le nettoie environ une fois par mois avec le produit que j'utilise pour l'écran et la carrosserie de mon iMac. Mais pour les touches, je les nettoie dessus (une par une) et entre (en faisant glisser le chiffon plié entre les rangées de touches). Jamais en dessous. Et il est impeccable.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Tu ne nettoies avec quoi ton iMac blanc ?
Non parce que je nettoie ça avec du produit à vitre mais j'ai toujours des traces sur l'écran .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu ne nettoies avec quoi ton iMac blanc ?
> Non parce que je nettoie ça avec du produit à vitre mais j'ai toujours des traces sur l'écran .



Avec ça :








PS : le produit à vitres, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit très indiqué, surtout pour l'écran.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec ça :



Ah, je connais, c'est un nettoyant pour soupières, ça !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EN même temps , mettre 30 dans un produit nettoyant .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> EN même temps , mettre 30 dans un produit nettoyant .



1) Ca nettoie très bien.

2) C'est étudié pour (et sans alcool)

3) Ca dure longtemps (j'utilise toujours le même flacon depuis 3 ans).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

Sinon, il y a toujours la solution que m'avait donné un photographe (professionnel, diplômé) il y a des années, pour éviter les traces sur les films au séchage : faire le dernier rinçage en diluant *une goutte* de Mir dans de l'eau. Je pense qu'une lingette imbibée d'un tel mélange ne laisserait pas de trace sur un écran.

Cela dit, mon bon canard, jusqu'ici, pour mon écran, j'utilise un produit vitre "Anti-traces sans alcool" (pulvérisé sur le chiffon, pas sur l'écran), avec un passage au chiffon sec juste derrière (avant que ça ne sèche), ça va plutôt bien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a toujours la solution que m'avait donné un photographe (professionnel, diplômé) il y a des années, pour éviter les traces sur les films au séchage : faire le dernier rinçage en diluant *une goutte* de Mir dans de l'eau. Je pense qu'une lingette imbibée d'un tel mélange ne laisserait pas de trace sur un écran.
> 
> Cela dit, mon bon canard, jusqu'ici, pour mon écran, j'utilise un produit vitre "Anti-traces sans alcool" (pulvérisé sur le chiffon, pas sur l'écran), avec un passage au chiffon sec juste derrière (avant que ça ne sèche), ça va plutôt bien !



Le principal est que ce soit un produit sans alcool.


----------



## vleroy (29 Décembre 2009)

C'est passionnant vos nettoyages de clavier...
Et d'écran, j'en rêve encore... des rêves humides :sleep:

Ah oui se désabonner de ce fil aussi


----------



## leon1983 (29 Décembre 2009)

c'est vrai ça, on cause, on cause et pas une seule photo pendant ce temps...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Bah poste une photo alors .


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est passionnant vos nettoyages de clavier...
> Et d'écran, j'en rêve encore... des rêves humides :sleep:
> 
> Ah oui se désabonner de ce fil aussi



Toi par contre tu changes pas...  :love:


----------



## leon1983 (29 Décembre 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

et voilà


----------



## Rorold (8 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous ! 

Voici mon bureau à moi :


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux marquer "je suis zikos !" sur un bout de papier et le prendre en photo aussi...


----------



## Cath83 (11 Janvier 2010)

Allez, une petite photo de ma panoplie


----------



## Rorold (11 Janvier 2010)

@ Dark : pas moi, mon fils !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Sûrement déjà plus doué que papa  .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai acheté le même produit similaire (à l'apple store) et ça fonctionn impec y compris avec iPhone et clavier .
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Sauf que pour l'iPhone, un coup dans la poche et c'est bon :rateau: (_tip :_ toute version).

@Rorold : sympa le biberon à coté du clavier


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

J'ai peur de le rayer :hein:.
De plus je remarque des micro rayures alors que je le protège avec une housse : c'est la housse qui le raye ?
J'ai essayé de mettre un film mais c'est de la merde .

Pour rester dans le sujet :


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2010)

Ca y est on s'en remet une couche avec les produits ménagers :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca y est on s'en remet une couche avec les produits ménagers :sleep:


Les produits ménager, c'est quelque chose de très exitant il parrait pour un homme


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Les produits ménager, c'est quelque chose de très exitant il parrait pour un homme



tu dois confondre avec le viagra 
mais note que quand on a un aspirateur en avatar, faut pas s'étonner de ta réflexion


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca y est on s'en remet une couche avec les produits ménagers :sleep:



D'ailleurs je me disais que ça manquait un peu de ménage par ici, y a encore de la poussière dans les coins... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'ailleurs je me disais que ça manquait un peu de ménage par ici, y a encore de la poussière dans les coins... :sleep:


Normal, ce n'est pas moi qui fait le ménage ici 

@vleroy : le quoi ? 
​


----------



## Pouasson (13 Janvier 2010)

Voici ma modeste contribution 






Le bureau du geek patenté (mais presque).






C'est fou ce qu'un 22" peut faire nain, finalement... 


(pour le matos, cf signature, désolé pour la qualité des tofs, iPhone 3G inside... )


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2010)

Ménage fait, bureau rangé (mais c'est du ménage de mec )


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ménage fait, bureau rangé (mais c'est du ménage de mec )



Bien, je constate que la présence d'un Mac et une certaine &#8230; euuuh &#8230; Méthode de rangement :rose: ne sont pas les seuls points communs entre nos deux bureaux, nous avons du avoir les mêmes lectures, il fut un temps !  





EDIT : On avait aussi, à priori, le même graveur externe, mais depuis la semaine dernière, je l'ai sorti de son boîtier pour le monter en interne dans le second emplacement de mon Mac


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Voici ma modeste contribution



Ouais...
Chouette poster - c'est dommage la quincaillerie devant, tous ce plastoc bling-bling pour geek à p'tite bite.
'fin bon.

_Back in black_, huh ?


----------



## Pouasson (14 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouais, les acheteurs d'iMac 27" compensent eux-aussi leur infirmité testiculaire et phallique par la taille de l'écran, à moins que ce soit juste pour les composants internes, et là, cette fois-ci pour compenser leurs performances médiocres (inhérentes à leur manque de matos pré-cité, évidemment). 

J'ai assez pour un Mac mini et un écran 28" (900 euros le tout, j'avais déjà le 22"), mais pas assez pour un iMac 27" (à 1600 euros, une peccadille) donc j'suis un geek à p'tite bite, décidément, je kiffe les multi-posteurs compulsifs surpuissants de ce fofo.  

Sinon, j'suis plus Dirty Deeds, ou  It's a long way to the top, pour ma part.


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2010)

comment ki dizent les d'jeunes déjà? 
KC


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> comment ki dizent les d'jeunes déjà?
> KC



Va t'acheter une remote, toi !


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2010)

pffff alors que tout le monde a sur son iphone l'appli qui remplace cet ustensile...
Ah je me demande si t'es encore dans le coup


----------



## Pouasson (14 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouais, désolé, j'ai que celle en plastoc, le truc bling bling, mais vu qu'elle marche, j'vais pas acheter le truc hype anodisé, mais qui fait pas p'tit sexe.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> pffff alors que tout le monde a sur son iphone l'appli qui remplace cet ustensile...
> Ah je me demande si t'es encore dans le coup



Tu veux dire que ceux qui ont l'appli qui fait des bruits de prout c'est parce qu'ils ne pètent plus en vrai ?

Diantre !?


----------



## Nephou (14 Janvier 2010)

t'aurais pas une émission à regarder Ponk ?  pis les autres aussi tenez, tant quon y est


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Ça doit être chiant d'être debout pour utiliser son mac .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est surtout que la chaise est moche et que je n'ai pas envie de la montrer .


----------



## leon1983 (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai, à ce propos je vends des chaises et fauteuils design... bizness iz bizness... (nan sérieux ils sont beaux et pas chers!)


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2010)

Va voir dans ce fil


----------



## cillab (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

Après un peu de bricolage hier aprem, je m'étend peu à peu. par contre, j'ai du bricoler un peu aussi pour la photo, pas assez de recul dans la pièce pour tout prendre !


----------



## Superparati (24 Janvier 2010)

Très sympa  comme installation !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Ah ce moniteur toujours aussi classe :love:.


----------



## chafpa (24 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, va falloir que je fasse du rangement avant de le poster 

PS : Dans quelques semaines ce sera le grand nettoyage de printemps


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après un peu de bricolage hier aprem, je m'étend peu à peu. par contre, j'ai du bricoler un peu aussi pour la photo, pas assez de recul dans la pièce pour tout prendre !
> 
> http://ppoc.free.fr/images/bureau2010.jpg​



Précision pour DeepDark : mon téléphone n'est pas "à objectif interchangeable" !


----------



## Silvering (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous! J'ai mis en place un petit site sous iWeb qui permet d'envoyer vos photos de votre Bureau. Sur ces photos donc, votre espace de travail de macuser avec votre superbe matos .

Je n'attends qu'une seule chose, recevoir vos photos!!!! 

http://www.imika.fr


Exceptionnellement je laisse ce lien (le projet sous iweb parait bien modeste pour parler de spamm 
mais je ne peux que conseiller à l'auteur de ce post de mettre son lien en signature et d'eviter de se repandre en citant son site dans ses messages.
Grug Moderator


----------



## souverainiste (26 Mars 2010)

a gauche j'ai mon vieux portable Toshiba avec Linux-Ubuntu en face j'ai mon pc avec windows XP et un peu a droite jai mon nouveau (et superbe) macbook pro :love: je pense qu'on appel ça avoir la totale


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2010)

Voilà, mais il me semble que le système, ça reste quand même de prendre le bazar en photo...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Voilà, mais il me semble que le système, ça reste quand même de prendre le bazar en photo...



Quoi ?! bobby, tu ne vois pas la photo !?  
Essaye de virer la plist... 

Il parait que certains nioub sur mac sont tellement bluffés par la qualité de l'os geek qu'ils imaginent (entre autre) que leur mac est capable de transformer instantanément en photo ce que voient leurs zieux... 

(ptain, j'avais juré de ne jamais poster dans ce fil...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Voilà, mais il me semble que le système, ça reste quand même de prendre le bazar en photo...



Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir envie qu'un nioube se prenne le bazar en photo et nous le montre.
Un ancien non plus, d'ailleurs.
Avec des commentaires : "'tain, mais t'as vraiment un gros bazar !"
Eurk !

D'ailleurs, je ne fais que passer : quand j'ai vu que le concombre avait posté, j'ai cru que ce fil était devenu digne d'intérêt, vous imaginez ?
Je me fais vieux.
(Et puis, j'ai paumé ma remote)


----------



## Fìx (27 Mars 2010)

C'est vrai que depuis mes photos.... c'est pas gen-gen.... :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je me fais vieux.



Bienvenue au club


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (ptain, j'avais juré de ne jamais poster dans ce fil...)



C'est quand même un formidable vivier à tanches, mon Vinc'... Même pas besoin d'appâter...


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

Mon nouveau mac offert par mon beaufils de 5ans1/2.
Notez les harman kardon arte povera !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

La pomme n'est même pas centrée .


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Avril 2010)

Ahah mdr 

Le mien avec mes ordis du moment.. ca change tout le temps... menfin, voila, là, maintenant..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Voici le mien :





Manque l'iMac G3 et le PowerMac G4 , qui viennent d'être passés sous Tiger .


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Avril 2010)

Wow c'est beau 

Dis moi niveau ergonomie la ch'tite poule de Microsoft (souris) est agreable ? Au niveau prise de main...
Si tu dis oui je file sur eBay des maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Salut ,  la Microsoft Arc Mouse est une excellente souris .
Elle est légère , ergonomique et belle.
Cependant , Elle attrape la jaunisse...(seul défaut de cette souris).
Bref , j'en suis hyper content pour le prix (40 neuve).


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Avril 2010)

Ok merci j'ai deja jeté un coup d'oeil... meme a 20 euros sur eBay..
Ce sera la prochaine..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Pour les affiches , je les récupère dans mon APR.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

Et tu ne paye pas pour récuperer les affiches ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi je paierais des affiches qui vont être jetées à la poubelle ?!
De plus , je connais le responsable de boutique.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

Si tu le connais c'est encore mieux.

Moi si je veux des affiches Apple je dois faire 50 Kms ... 

A l'occasion ...

Voici mon bureau ... 

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=2391617052010210.jpg

Après, j'ai un 2eme bureau, mais c'est mon PC.


----------



## Chang (18 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi si je veux des affiches Apple je dois faire 50 Kms ...



Une affiche Apple au dessus de son Mac, c'est un peu comme dire "Je suis la preuve que le marketing est la science du 21eme siecle". 

Comme quoi mes ex-profs de marketing avec leur moumoute et leur air de je-sais-tout et bien ils n'avaient pas completement tord.

Flute ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Une affiche Apple au dessus de son Mac, c'est un peu comme dire "Je suis la preuve que le marketing est la science du 21eme siecle".



On a pas le droit d'en avoir une ?
Mince alors.


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On a pas le droit d'en avoir une ?
> Mince alors.



Si si, bien sûr. Mais on a le droit de te lancer des oursins dans la gueule, alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Si si, bien sûr. Mais on a le droit de te lancer des oursins dans la gueule, alors.



Absolument pas, c'est formellement interdit, les oursins sont une espèce protégée (mais les boulons ne le sont pas, eux) !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi si je veux des affiches Apple je dois faire 50 Kms ...


 
Ah ouais...
Quand même.

Je me demande après quoi courent les fanboys du forum MoltonelGénération.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi si je veux des affiches Apple je dois faire 50 Kms ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais...
> Quand même.
> 
> Je me demande après quoi courent les fanboys du forum MoltonelGénération.



Note, il a dit "*si* je veux", mais il n'a pas dit qu'il voulait !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note, il a dit "*si* je veux", mais il n'a pas dit qu'il voulait !


 
Ouais, mais qu'il connaisse la distance indique qu'il y a pensé.
Qu'il a étudié le truc.
Il a été tenté. Il a ressenti le petit frisson du possible...


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais qu'il connaisse la distance indique qu'il y a pensé.
> Qu'il a étudié le truc.
> Il a été tenté. Il a ressenti le petit frisson du possible...



Bon, on peut lui lancer des oursins alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Bon, on peut lui lancer des oursins alors ?



Non, toujours pas (mais les boulons tu peux)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, toujours pas (mais les boulons tu peux)



Obsédé du boulon .
Je préfèrerais des billets perso .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Bon, on peut lui lancer des oursins alors ?



As tu un différent avec les oursins ? Un traumatisme durant l'enfance qui expliquerai tout ça ?
Ils t'ont fait du mal ? Parce que c'est pas très gentil.

Un jour, j'ai rencontré un mec. Il voulait balancer de la moussaka à la tête des gens.
Mais c'est parce que y'a une moussaka géante qui l'a attaquée.

Mais les oursins géants ça existent pas, alors que la moussaka si.
Donc t'as vraiment un problème dans ton bulbe. Sauf qu'on sait pas. Encore.


----------



## Chang (18 Mai 2010)

Bon, eh, on se calme un peu, la ... !? 

Ce n'est pas parce que j'emets une remarque desobligeante que la horde et ses potes de foutage de fil en l'air doivent venir faire du remplissage a tire-larigot* ... !!! 

Sans deconnnnnneeeeeeeerrrrrrr ...  ...

_* oui, j'utilise beaucoup ces mots la recemment ... et alors !!?? ... _

PS: " Un jour, j'ai rencontré un mec. Il voulait balancer de la moussaka à la tête des gens."
C'est un motard lui aussi ? Faut arreter de se taper des rails** sur les bords de route hein ...

Sans deconnnnnnnneeeeeerrrrrrrr ...  ...

**_ admirez la subtilite, le jeu de mot fin ... _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Non
(tout confondu, sorry)


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2010)

On retourne aux bureaux, merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> On retourne aux bureaux, merci
> image



C'est un jeu ? Faut trouver où est le bureau dans le foutoir ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2010)

ouah l'aut', c'est la version rangée !


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Jetez moi des billets.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Monsieur a du goût (les Soundsticks ).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

En parlant des Soundsticks j'ai retrouvé une photo de 2004






Il avait quand même la classe cet iMac


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Machine toujours magnifique et bien plus que les derniers iMac


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

Suite au départ de mon vieux G4/733 chez mon frère, et à l'arrivée du nouveau meuble TV que mon fils a fait pour nous, j'ai récupéré l'ancien et ai un peu réaménagé mon bureau. Voici un petit montage rapide à partir de 2 photos (je n'ai pas de fisheye :rateau :




Le 17 pouces à gauche sert indifféremment de second écran à mon Pismo 500 ou à l'iBook 12" 1,2 Ghz qui est rangé dessous, quand au 20 pouces, c'est l'écran du PowerMac G4 2x1,42 Ghz qu'on aperçois au milieu au dessous du scanner. L'ampli de 2x10W, à droite du Pismo est relié à celui ci via un iMic, et diffuse la musique d'iTunes sur les 4 enceintes (deux Siares, en bas, là on ne voit que celle de gauche, et deux AppleSpeaker Pro, dont le Jack était mort, et qui ont été ainsi recyclées).


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

Voici mon bureau, avec un iMac toujours aussi beau. :love:

A la droite ma chaine hi-fi, en en dessous une des deux enceintes Technics. 

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/dsc02734,232ad5ac038498a2a398231dba09a142.jpg.html


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

no bazar que le nécessaire ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

eu... quelqu'un peu me dire comment afficher la photo ? :rose::rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2010)

Faut qu'elle soit hébergée quelque part, ton image...
Pas qu'elle vienne de ton disque dur...
Sinon, tu avais bon, pour les balises...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> no bazar que le nécessaire ^^
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------
> 
> eu... quelqu'un peu me dire comment afficher la photo ? :rose::rateau:



Il faut utiliser un service d'hébergement en ligne : imageshack, Skitch,... ou utiliser la fonction pièces jointes  de ce forum.


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

ok je vais herberger sa merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faut utiliser un service d'hébergement en ligne : imageshack, Skitch,... ou utiliser la fonction pièces jointes  de ce forum.



Ou utiliser un bout de l'espace mis à ta disposition par ton FAI pour ton site personnel


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 27411


voila ^^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Ah bah voilà, ça valait le coup d'insister.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah bah voilà, ça valait le coup d'insister.


Tu fais ton jugnain ?!...


----------



## Grug (8 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah bah voilà, ça valait le coup d'insister.


mais si mais si, c'est intéressant ce truc là à gauche sur la photo&#8230; c'est quoi ?


----------



## Fìx (8 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais si mais si, c'est intéressant ce truc là à gauche sur la photo c'est quoi ?



Un accessoire pour des sites coquins?


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais si mais si, c'est intéressant ce truc là à gauche sur la photo c'est quoi ?



lol nan c'est une lampe de bureau ^^


----------



## Fìx (8 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> lol nan c'est une lampe de bureau ^^



Ah c'est une lampe??!!  J'ai la même mais j'avais jamais remarqué qu'on pouvait s'en servir de lampe aussi!


----------



## xeres (8 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah c'est une lampe??!!  J'ai la même mais j'avais jamais remarqué qu'on pouvait s'en servir de lampe aussi!



lol ??


----------



## AuroreLDN (11 Juin 2010)

pas de bureau attitre pour l'instant - en prevision - plutot mobile: salon, cuisine... on fait avec les moyens du bord et la place


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Mais, au moins, as-tu une Apple Remote ?


----------



## xeres (11 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, au moins, as-tu une Apple Remote ?



a qui la question ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

xeres a dit:


> a qui la question ?



A tout le monde, notre ponquounet à établi son échelle des valeurs sociales en fonction du nombre d'Apple Remote(s) possédée(s)


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A tout le monde, notre ponquounet à établi son échelle des valeurs sociales en fonction du nombre d'Apple Remote(s) possédée(s)


 

Moi j'dirais plutôt qu'il penche vers une forme de fetischisme... Ou alors un culte ?


----------



## xeres (11 Juin 2010)

lol


----------



## lebatteurdu69 (12 Juin 2010)

Voici mon bureau (pas très organisé je le reconnais ^^)


----------



## xeres (12 Juin 2010)

la telecommande n'est pas la ! xD:rateau:


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Juillet 2010)

C'est clair 
Ceci dit jolie Magic


----------



## Dark Skyliner (5 Juillet 2010)

Et op là, voici mon installation ! 





_*PS: La Remote est bien là messieurs !_


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------


----------



## Fìx (5 Juillet 2010)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> Et op là, voici mon installation !
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/ember/tfUKAdPpxGsKcHUqTERmdn0kRktjFcwT_m.jpg​



C'est moi ou le tapis de souris n'est pas tout à fait parallèle au clavier? :mouais:


----------



## itako (5 Juillet 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

itako a dit:


> Photo


Oui, et ?


----------



## jugnin (5 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est clair
> Ceci dit jolie Magic



Ah oui, autant, certaines magic mouse sont complètement ratées, il faut bien avouer que celle-ci sort du lot. Elle est vraiment très réussie, chapeau.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui, et ?


"Va danser la tecktonik, sale jeune" !...


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Va danser la tecktonik, sale jeune" !...


Dans cet album, il ya aucune musique tecktonik qui est passée à la Télévision.


----------



## Fìx (5 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dans cet album, il ya aucune musique tecktonik qui est passée à la Télévision.



Wouuahh!! :love: iMacouniais il écoute de la Teknonik ok, mais de la Tektonik... Underground! YEAAH! :style:

Trop pétédélol©!!! 

_© all rights reserved Gronounours​_


----------



## jugnin (5 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Yeah! iMacouniais il écoute de la Teknonik ok, mais de la Tektonik... Underground! :style:
> 
> Trop pétédélol©!!!
> 
> _© all rights reserved Gronounours​_



On revient aux photos de bureaux rangés avec des magic mouse dessus, s'il vous plaît. 

_Mais on rigole quand même. 
Beaucoup. _​


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> On revient au photos de bureau rangés avec des magic mouse dessus, s'il vous plaît.
> 
> ​


J'ai oublié de mettre la mienne sur mon bureau.


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ces bureaux joyeusement mis en scène. Je passe toujours mater par ici quand je veux me ressourcer 
Merci pour le partage.


----------



## rizoto (5 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dans cet album, il ya aucune musique tecktonik qui est passée à la Télévision.




Ouf ! j'ai eu peur. :sleep:


----------



## Selthis (10 Juillet 2010)

Il fait trop chaud alors je déménage dans le salon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ces bureaux joyeusement mis en scène...



C'en est presque touchant...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Classe ton bureau Selthis.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

À ça !

Comme au niveau du matériel informatique rien ne change, je vous ai mis le nouvel ensemble bureau et chaise ergonomique dans le style bonjour-monsieur-point-fr plutôt que ikea-point-com. Non pas que je ne veuille pas vous faire partager mon espace de travail dans sa globalité mais c'est que je revois l'ensemble de ces fonctionnalités à venir et la déco, un peu.

Ce qui donne un amoncellement monstre derrière l'écran composé d'une planche d'étude que je traîne depuis vingt ans complètement encombrée, une autre d'architecte en position verticale pour des raisons évidente de taille de plateau, d'une presse à linogravures étouffée sous les gros livres et les disques vynils et quelques boites à archives qu'elle supporte aisément du haut de ses deux cents kilos, d'un secrétaire bien rempli, de trois étagères déformées sous le poids des fournitures, de deux plantes en pots qui restent accessibles pour l'arrosage, de quelques rouleaux de papier calque adossés contre la fenêtre, de cinq cartons à dessins posés contre un mur de boites à archives, d'une pile de châssis entoilé, d'une machine à coudre ainsi que deux à écrire et une fouletitude de papiers et autres notes

Voilà pourquoi j'ai préféré mettre l'image dans le portfolio et son explication (haha) ici. Et pourquoi ne l'ai-je pas mis dans : [inventaire] tentative dépuisement de mon bureau parisien me direz-vous ?! Tout simplement parce que nombre des objets énumérés sont amenés à migrer voire à commencer une nouvelle vie ailleurs (titi ). Mais quand celui-ci sera en complète fonction, j'irai bien volontiers faire cette tentative d'épuisement bien que je ne sois pas parisien


----------



## Average Joe (12 Juillet 2010)

Vu comme ça il a l'air presque rangé :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2010)

Le mien n'est pas rangé.


----------



## itako (12 Juillet 2010)

Tu as l'intention de remontrer exactement le même bureau sur chaque pages ? bon j'avoues.. ça manque de cd tecktonic là.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour montrer sa faute de gout avec le Pc portable acer qui pèse une brique .


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pour montrer sa faute de gout avec le Pc portable acer qui pèse une brique .


Ca te pose un problème ? Si c'est pour dire ça, même pas la peine de poster un message.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

C'était pour rire , pas la peine d'être agressif .


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'était pour rire , pas la peine d'être agressif .


Tu avais l'air serieux.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

EDIT : Rien .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'était pour rire , pas la peine d'être agressif .



Ah mais de ce côté là, faut surtout pas le brider


----------



## Nephou (14 Juillet 2010)

_*via flickr*_​


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ca te pose un problème ? Si c'est pour dire ça, même pas la peine de poster un message.





iMacounet a dit:


> Tu avais l'air serieux.


Pffiouuuu... 
Relax, mon mignon...
Tu vas finir par faire une attaque...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pffiouuuu...
> Relax, mon mignon...
> Tu vas finir par faire une attaque...



Ne dis pas ça , il va t'insulter .


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

La classe .


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2010)

Depuis la dernière réorganisation de mon bureau, le câble de mon ACD 20 est assez long pour rejoindre directement le connecteur adéquat à l'arrière du Mac, je n'ai donc plus besoin de l'adaptateur DVI pour servir de rallonge !

Du coups, le 17 pouces est devenu "à demeure" le second écran de mon PowerMac, et c'est bien pratique ! 




:style:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Mère






Fils


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> http://workjournal.archipelago.gr/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/waste-1-epr1-landfill.jpg


Oui ?!...


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

'z'y tirhum, cette photo est bien trop lourde, mets-le aux arrêts !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> 'z'y tirhum, cette photo est bien trop lourde, mets-le aux arrêts !



Je vais le faire dès que j'aurais obtenu mon poste de modérateur


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> 'z'y tirhum, cette photo est bien trop lourde, mets-le aux arrêts !




c'est pas notre juridiction


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


>



Tu confonds les mouettes avec les corbeaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


>



Nan, franchement, il est vraiment crade, ce bureau, tu devrais avoir honte !


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :style:



J'adore la collection de lunettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> J'adore la collection de lunettes



Et encore, là, il en manque une paire : celles que j'avais sur le nez pour faire la photo !


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Août 2010)

C'est du provisoir et pas rangé..


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2010)

​
J'aime pas les gens, ni le soleil et la lumière.

Autrement, je vais bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'aime pas les gens...


Tu as bien raison. De vrais alambics à emmerdes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas mon bureau principal, mais j'aime bien cette photo.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Aah mon premier Mac :love:.


----------



## Average Joe (1 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


>


G5 ou IMac Intel ? J'ai eu une tel engin (en 20 pouces) à processeur Intel Core Duo.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est un CoreDuo à 1.83Ghz avec 1.5Go de ram .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est un CoreDuo à 1.83Ghz avec 1.5Go de ram .



Exact. 

Et il tourne comme un moulin malgré son relatif grand âge.


----------



## iMacounet (2 Septembre 2010)

@c0rentin : ton premier mac un G3  Je l'aime bien celui ci


----------



## Fìx (2 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si tu vas dans son profil tu remarquera que c'est un iMac Intel Core Duo 17".



T'es trop fort!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## iMacounet (2 Septembre 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> T'es trop fort!!! :love::love::love:


Je sais. :love:

Je joue la niaise comme toi.

Blague à part j'aime bien ta photo iDuck.


----------



## Fìx (2 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je sais. :love:
> 
> Je joue la niaise comme toi.



.... pas tout à fait certain que TOI tu fasses semblant.... m'enfin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Exact.
> 
> Et il tourne comme un moulin malgré son relatif grand âge.



Qu'est-ce que je pourrais dire avec mon G4 Fw800 de 2003, alors ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je pourrais dire avec mon G4 Fw800 de 2003, alors ?


Que c'est un nioube comparé à mon iMac G3 500 même pas DVD et sa grande soeur la palourde même pas FW 






Bon, c'est vrai aussi que je ne m'en sers plus que pour faire tourner des vieux jeux sous OS9


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

Avant celui-là, j'ai eu un iMac 233 Mhz qui était loin d'être aussi fringant après plus de 4 ans de bons et loyaux services (je l'ai gardé 7 ans et, quand je m'en suis séparé, il marchait encore).


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2010)

on n'est pas dans _classic_ ici , ni dans _combien de mac avez-vous chez-vous et quel âge ont-ils_...


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2010)

au taff


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est là que relativise _vraiment_ mes talents de gribouilleur... 

Belle écriture, l'ami.


----------



## JaiLaTine (2 Septembre 2010)

sympa les deux écrans avec le macbook pro a côté i love it


----------



## iMacounet (2 Septembre 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> .... pas tout à fait certain que TOI tu fasses semblant.... m'enfin...


Tu as perdu toute crédibilité.

M'enfin c'est pas le sujet.


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

J'adore la boîte de l'iPad comme support écran .


----------



## iMacounet (3 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore la boîte de l'iPad comme support écran .


C'est de bon goût. 

En tout cas ton p'tit camion est sympa, tu joue avec ?


----------



## titieos (8 Septembre 2010)

Voici une petite photo de mon installation actuelle :


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2010)

titieos a dit:


> Voici une petite photo de mon installation actuelle :
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8387/img0666de.jpg



'tain, mais comment vous faites ? 

Moi, même en bossant la nuit (en plus de la journée), c'est rare quand j'aperçois un bout de la surface de mon bureau :casse: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, mais comment vous faites ?
> 
> Moi, même en bossant la nuit (en plus de la journée), c'est rare quand j'aperçois un bout de la surface de mon bureau :casse: :rateau:



oui, mais toi, t'es pas drôle ! Depuis quand un bureau c'est fait pour bosser ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Joli ton espace titieos , j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## iMacounet (10 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, mais comment vous faites ?
> 
> Moi, même en bossant la nuit (en plus de la journée), c'est rare quand j'aperçois un bout de la surface de mon bureau :casse: :rateau:


Coupaing.  Sauf que moi je bosse jamais sur mon bureau.


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Septembre 2010)

Voici mon bureau :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Je voyais plutôt une bière à la place de la tasse, quelle tristesse .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je voyais plutôt une bière à la place de la tasse, quelle tristesse .



Ouais, tout fout l'camp !


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2010)

Tu as touché le gros lot pour avoir remplacé ton sacenpapierkraft par un burberry ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Mais non !
(Tu ferais un très mauvais douanier, dis-donc...)

Un barbarie, à la limite...


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2010)

Bon d'accord c'est le bazar...


----------



## iMacounet (20 Septembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bon d'accord c'est le bazar...


Ils te servent les trois iMac 20" ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ils te servent les trois iMac 20" ?



Tu vois bien que non.
En plus il est fait mention de _bazar_ dans son post.
Ce qui veut dire qu'il est tout à fait près à te les céder


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ils te servent les trois iMac 20" ?


Evidemment qu'ils servent !!!
Ou pourrait-il coller ses post it sans ses 3 iMac ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu vois bien que non.
> En plus il est fait mention de _bazar_ dans son post.
> Ce qui veut dire qu'il est tout à fait près à te les céder


:rateau:

C'etait _ironique._


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> C'etait _ironique._



Et tellement _prévisible_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tellement _prévisible_&#8230;



Et tellement lourd.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Et tellement lourd.



Et tellement saoulant .


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et tellement saoulant .


En même temps vous n'êtes pas très...  "éloignés" l'un de l'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Ou pas .
Pardonne moi , mais ce n'est pas moi qui propose d'acheter telle ou telle machine pour une bouchée de pain.

ABE.

EDIT : Et puis bon , l'âge ne fait pas tout .


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et puis bon , l'âge ne fait pas tout .



ça n'excuse pas tout non plus.

Retour au sujet : home desk.


----------



## TenebraeBass (26 Septembre 2010)

Les deux miroirs côte à côte! Après avoir passé la journée à travailler dans les entrailles de mon G4.






Je posterai une photo de mon setup habituel bientôt, avec, espérons-le, des photos de meilleure qualité sans la lessive arrière-plan, et avec une apple remote!  Ce G4 ne restera pas là longtemps, il ira dans le local de pratique de mon groupe dès que je lui aurai trouvé une ACD 20".


----------



## Pouasson (28 Septembre 2010)

Le Mini, écrans de 27" et 22", le Macbook, la borne airport extreme, un NAS Syno qui se cache derrière, et les &#63743; remotes ! :love:

Bientôt le Magic Trackpas et un clavier BT, je pense.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


>



hin hin hin... kilék... :love:


----------



## thejampot (30 Septembre 2010)

Mon bureau il y a quelques mois /nostalgie




Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch

J'ai opté pour un portable + fixe plutôt que 2 fixes ^^ le PC existe toujours pour jouer 




Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Octobre 2010)

Perfaite combinaison ca 
La mienne soon, apres un peu de travail cette annee


----------



## Aescleah (6 Octobre 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Bientôt le Magic *Trackpas* et un clavier BT, je pense.



Je le connais pas ce modèle là. Mais avec un nom comme ça, il va en chier pour assurer sa fonction première.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je le connais pas ce modèle là. Mais avec un nom comme ça, il va en chier pour assurer sa fonction première.



C'est absolument pas drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Ouais, NON à l'humour (ou aux tentatives) dans les fils sérieux et indispensables !
Merde, on ne peut quand même pas rire avec tout.
Un peu de retenue.
Vivement une photo de planche avec un ordinateur dessus pour se rincer les yeux et l'esprit.


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2010)

Faut dire qu'entre l'informatique et les zolies voitures...
Plus de place pour se détendre les zygomatiques... 

:soupir:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Rire ici est un crime de lèse macjesté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vivement une photo de planche avec un ordinateur dessus pour se rincer les yeux et l'esprit.



Et s'il y en a un peu plus (de planche*s* et d'ordinateur*s*), je vous le mets quand même ? :rateau:

un nouveau "panoramique" un peu mieux ajusté :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Et tous les quatre sur MacG ???????

Mais t'es vraiment un branleur de première (en plus d'être un infâââme geek) !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et tous les quatre sur MacG ???????



Euuuh &#8230; Il n'y en a que trois &#8230; même si celui qui est sous le scanner a deux écrans ! 



PonkHead a dit:


> Mais t'es vraiment un branleur de première (en plus d'être un infâââme geek) !



Mais pas du tout, môssieur, j'assume mes responsabilités de modo, qui consistent à surveiller de (très) près les insanités proférées sur les nombreux forums dont j'ai la charge par les "infâââmes geeks" de ton acabit !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh &#8230; Il n'y en a que trois &#8230;


 
Tu ne nieras pas avoir QUATRE écrans.
Comme mon post ne précisait pas de quoi _exactement_ je parlais, j'ai donc raison - tes quatres _écrans,_ sont bien ouverts sur MacG.

*OJAR*©* !*
(Oui, J'Ai Raison.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme mon post ne précisait pas de quoi _exactement_ je parlais



Ceci justifiant en grande partie cela 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, môssieur, j'assume mes responsabilités de modo, qui consistent à surveiller de (très) près les insanités proférées sur les nombreux forums dont j'ai la charge par les "infâââmes geeks" de ton acabit !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Ça doit pas être évident avec ton sac également sur ta tête .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Ça tu peux le dire.
Entre nous, le courant ne passe plus du tout !


----------



## Fìx (9 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ça tu peux le dire.
> Entre nous, le courant ne passe plus du tout !



Ha?... Un problème d'alim' peut-être alors? 

J'imagine qu'il n'est plus sous garantie? :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il n'est plus sous garantie? :sick:



Non, il est sous un sac en papier.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Octobre 2010)

mdr


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, il est sous un sac en papier.



il a vomie ?


----------



## Jo_MBP (11 Décembre 2010)

Voilà ce qui se trouve sur mon bureau pour l'instant.





Descriptif des appareils dans ma signature 
http://imageshack.us


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2010)

Vu la taille de la photo...
On voit les vergetures de la dame ?!...


----------



## Jo_MBP (11 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Vu la taille de la photo...
> On voit les vergetures de la dame ?!...



Elle n'en a pas voyons


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2010)

Il est mal foutu ton bureau, ya un macbook et un ipad juste devant l'écran de l'imac.
Comment veux-tu bosser dans ces conditions?


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est mal foutu ton bureau, ya un macbook et un ipad juste devant l'écran de l'imac.
> Comment veux-tu bosser dans ces conditions?



Et pas d'apple remote®


----------



## Jo_MBP (11 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est mal foutu ton bureau, ya un macbook et un ipad juste devant l'écran de l'imac.
> Comment veux-tu bosser dans ces conditions?



Il me semble assez logique que ce n'est pas la disposition habituel non? 

Faudrait être complètement stupide pour mettre tout devant l'écran de l'iMac et travailler comme ça :mouais:

J'ai tout rassembler sur le petit espace ou ce trouve l'iMac pour les besoins de la photo.

L'ipad et l'iPhone 16Go me servent pour les déplacements professionnels et ne sont donc même pas là en temps normal ...

Et pour répondre a Romuald, mon iPhone me sert de Remote.


----------



## Fìx (11 Décembre 2010)

1er degré........ quand tu nous tiens..... :love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> 1er degré........ quand tu nous tiens..... :love: :love:



Tu l'as dit bouffîx


----------



## Fìx (12 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu l'as dit bouffîx



Je ne m'appelle pas bouffîx, je m'appelle Fìx. Si j'avais voulu m'appeler ainsi, je l'aurai choisi dès le départ et tu aurais pu et du l'écrire comme cela. Or, j'ai choisi Fìx. Merci donc de bien vouloir respecter l'exacte orthographe de mon pseudonyme.


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Je ne m'appelle pas bouffîx, je m'appelle Fìx. Si j'avais voulu m'appeler ainsi, je l'aurai choisi dès le départ et tu aurais pu et du l'écrire comme cela. Or, j'ai choisi Fìx. Merci donc de bien vouloir respecter l'exacte orthographe de mon pseudonyme.


Poil au parenchyme


----------



## Sly54 (12 Décembre 2010)

C'est qui Laurel, c'est qui Hardy ?..


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2010)

Jo_MBP a dit:


> gnagna :mouais:gnagna



Ah ouais, t'es top à la déconne, toi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pas d'apple remote®



Ah putain, ouais !
Le looser !


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2010)

Jo_MBP a dit:


> L'ipad et l'iPhone 16Go me servent pour les déplacements professionnels et ne sont donc même pas là en temps normal ...



Ah ouais. Donc ce n'est pas à ça que ressemble ton bureau en temps normal. Donc tu mens. Si le titre du fil étais "A quoi ressemble votre bureau avec des choses qui sont pas là en temps normal", eh bien tu aurais raison. Or là, ce n'est pas le cas. Tu dois poster les photos de ton iPad dans "à quoi ressemble votre cartable". Parce que si on laisse faire ça, c'est l'anarchie. On va se retrouver avec des bureaux avec des chiens et des motoculteurs dessus. Et peux pas laisser faire ça.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> AOn va se retrouver avec des bureaux avec des chiens et des motoculteurs dessus.



Voire même, des femmes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> On va se retrouver avec des bureaux avec des chiens et des motoculteurs dessus. Et peux pas laisser faire ça.





PonkHead a dit:


> Voire même, des femmes.



Sans compter les moissonneuses batteuses ! (si si, il y a des cultivateurs qui ont des Mac)


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2010)

Et des moissonneuses-batteuses avec des femmes dessus ? :affraid:


----------



## Quattro (14 Décembre 2010)

Et de belles plantes éclaboussées de lait !!


Ce topic par en sucette...


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2010)

Quattro a dit:


> Ce topic par en sucette...



C'est pour ça qu'il y a besoin de femme(s) dans ce cas la :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

By etienne000 at 2010-12-28


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

C'est bôô !!!!...  :love: :style: :love:


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bôô !!!!...  :love: :style: :love:



[mode modo des forums photos]
Quand est-ce que tu nous mets une photo de ta nouvelle merveille au lieu de critiquer ?
[/mode]


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

En 2012 ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> [mode modo des forums photos]
> Quand est-ce que tu nous mets une photo de ta nouvelle merveille au lieu de critiquer ?
> [/mode]



Je peux en mettre une de sa nouvelle merveille ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

Et ta s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bôô !!!!...  :love: :style: :love:



Merci .


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci .


À vot' service... jeune geek...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À vot' service... jeune technofile...



Tout le plaisir est pour moi .


----------



## Calderan (30 Décembre 2010)

juste après mon déménagement, installation prioritaire de l'espace de travail 
(mais bientôt un nouveau parce que je suis en train de me fabriquer un nouveau bureau :love





Edit : youhouuuuu mon 100ème message !!!! Ca se fête !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Tu as une Apple Remote - c'est bien.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as une Apple Remote - c'est bien.



T'as même pas remarqué ma remote alu que j'ai mis en avant pour toi .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as même pas remarqué ma remote alu que j'ai mis en avant pour toi .


 
Nan, tout ce que j'ai vu c'est ton dossier de chaise tout pourri.
(Mais pour l'AR, ça va... Encore que je préfère le modèle blanc, plus "roots"... Mais bon, tu es jeune, je te pardonne.)


----------



## Calderan (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as une Apple Remote - c'est bien.


indispensable avec iAlertU pour réveiller le voisinage


----------



## vhk (6 Janvier 2011)

Voici mon bureau


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2011)

Et le mien...
à Tirhum, il y a quelque chose de subliminal caché sur cette photo...


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2011)

Ça avance ?!...


----------



## theozdevil (6 Janvier 2011)

Dans ma petite maison voici mon petit bureau  :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, tout ce que j'ai vu c'est ton dossier de chaise tout pourri.
> (Mais pour l'AR, ça va... Encore que je préfère le modèle blanc, plus "roots"... Mais bon, tu es jeune, je te pardonne.)



J'ai pas encore trouvé la chaise idéale en dessous de 300 
Concernant la remote , j'ai les deux .


----------



## Quattro (9 Janvier 2011)

Et voilà mon bordel de bureau le jour du déballage...





Le caisson Bose est en dessous du bureau à présent.

Je ne souhaite pas ranger "religieusement" mon bureau rien que pour la photo, car ce sera à nouveau le souk, car un bureau vie...


----------



## ziommm (15 Janvier 2011)

Vla mon ptit' coin de paradis, c'est pas spécialement bordélique, pas plus qu'ordonné d'ailleurs.
​




​


----------



## Adrian G (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Voilà à quoi ressemble mon bureau! Rien d'exceptionnel, avec un peu de chance il va bientôt accueillir un iMac!


----------



## Hoppipolla (17 Janvier 2011)

J'aime beaucoup ta déco murale !  Ce sont les vrais CD sur des étagères? Ou juste des images?


----------



## Adrian G (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci, alors oui ce sont des vrais CD qui sont montés sur un support que tu peux acheter sous cette adresse http://rockonwall.com/pages/accueil/index.php


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

En attendant, je ne vois pas d'Apple Remote - serais-tu un looser ?


----------



## Adrian G (18 Janvier 2011)

Hahaha si, j'en ai une mais elle est à coté de la TV. Si tu le souhaite je poste une nouvelle photo avec la Remote


----------



## iMacounet (23 Janvier 2011)

http://cjoint.com/?0bxtxoruF4


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2011)

Oh le nioube. :sleep:


----------



## ordi71 (27 Janvier 2011)

Salut !
J'ai switché à Noël, une petit photo s'impose 




Désolé pour la qualité de la photo, mais je l'ai prise avec mon portable...
Si vous voulez avoir une idée, voici la liste des objets, de gauche à droite :
- (Un livre)
- Un écran Samsung 19" qui servira demain (oui car c'est demain que je vais acheter l'adaptateur pour le brancher à mon Mac)
- On peut apercevoir le câble USB de l'iPod
- Mon vénéré MacBook Pro
- Une bouteille d'eau 
- Des "range-feuilles" dont je profite du dessus pour y installer mon vide-poche ainsi que le Dock
- Un Dock pour mon iPod Touch, que j'ai fabriqué à partir du petit adaptateur fourni avec ainsi que d'une boîte de Pyrénéens
- Un sleeve (une housse LA robe, pour les incultes) qui vient de chez Boulanger (non, pas celui qui vend du pain, l'autre)
- Et mon fauteuil Ikea 

Et je posterai normalement demain pour vous montrer mon bel écran qui fonctionne 

Et si il y en a un qui dit, de sa voix machiavélique et cruelle, que je n'ai pas d'Apple Remote, j'enlève ma légère mais efficace main de mon clavier pour lui donner la tarte spécialement préparée pour lui. Alors, heureux ? "Très heureux" 

PS : A 11 ans, je ne crois pas avoir (pour le moment) besoin d'agrandir mon écosystème Applèsque.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

ordi71 a dit:


> Et je posterai normalement demain pour vous montrer mon bel écran qui fonctionne



Oh oui, vivement demain !


----------



## ordi71 (27 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Oh oui, vivement demain !



Tu peux rire, je trépigne depuis le début de la semaine


----------



## ziommm (28 Janvier 2011)

Vous faites chier à parler de Remote, il a suffit que je me balade au Mac Line du coin, et voila, 1 victoire de plus pour la société de consommation ! 

Enfin j'ai l'air de me plaindre, mais elle accompagne drôlement bien mon mac quand même :love: .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

ordi71 a dit:


> J'ai switché à Noël, une petit photo s'impose
> 
> - Une bouteille d'eau


 
T'as switché de Volvic à Evian ?



ordi71 a dit:


> Et si il y en a un qui dit, de sa voix machiavélique et cruelle, que je n'ai pas d'Apple Remote, j'enlève ma légère mais efficace main de mon clavier pour lui donner la tarte spécialement préparée pour lui. Alors, heureux ? "Très heureux"


 
Alors, non seulement t'es un looser (pas d'Apple Remote) mais en plus tu menaces ?

Sache, jeune padawan que la violence est le dernier recours des imbéciles - raison pour laquelle, je vais décoller mon pied de la moquette pour t'en tanner vertement le cuir du fondement !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

ordi71 a dit:


> PS : A 11 ans, je ne crois pas avoir (pour le moment) besoin d'agrandir mon écosystème Applèsque.




De la confiture aux cochons


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De la confiture aux cochons



Les cochons arrivent rarement jusque l'âge de 11 ans : on en fait des saucisses avant.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2011)

J'ai pas de Mac mais un bien beau bureau.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2011)

Oh oui, il est joli. 

Et habilement découpé en bas pour que tu puisses mettre tes petits petons. Ingénieux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai pas de Mac mais un bien beau bureau.



Superbe ton parquet. C'est du chêne ou de la loupe de noyer ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Moi je kiffe ma race surtout sur l'absolu rapport chromatique d'opposition tres yin-yangesque du noir, finalement assez noir, et du blanc que l'on peut qualifié de blanc.
Je toruve ça estomaquant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

et surtout, comme il a des roulettes et que pour l'instant tu n'as pas d'ordinateur à poser dessus, tu peux avantageusement t'en servir de table pour l'apéritif que tu feras rouler devant les yeux ébahis de tes invités depuis ta cuisine jusqu'au salon.
Ensuite, d'un geste ample, tu tires le plateau pour clavier sur lequel trônera l'assiette à Curly et un plat garni de surimi du plus bel effet.
A l'emplacement des pieds, tu peux caler tes bouteilles de Malibu.
Est-ce que ce n'est pas le bonheur ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Superbe ton parquet. C'est du chêne ou de la loupe de noyer ?



Ecorce de gland.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ecorce de gland.



C'est du plus bel effet.
Je te félicite pour ton choix


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ...A l'emplacement des pieds, tu peux caler tes bouteilles de Malibu.
> ...



Attention de ne pas oublier la Suze et la crème de cassis, ces deux breuvages associés sont un régal. C'est d'ailleurs le péché mignon de tata Jacqueline qui, dorénavant acceptera avec joie tes invitations aux "apéritifs dînatoires" pour lesquels tu jouis (Ho Ouiii) d'une grande réputation...
Webo, avec cet équipement, tu es maintenant un prince du savoir recevoir... je t'en félicite


----------



## ordi71 (28 Janvier 2011)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais, alors voici mon écran en marche


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2011)

Que ce soit au travail ou à la maison, le bureau reste un vaste chantier envahi par quantité de pc, dd, imprimantes et papiers divers.


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Que ce soit au travail ou à la maison, le bureau reste un vaste chantier envahi par quantité de pc, dd, imprimantes et papiers divers.



Dis donc va peut-être falloir penser a ranger tout ça


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Que ce soit au travail ou à la maison, le bureau reste un vaste chantier envahi par quantité de pc, dd, imprimantes et papiers divers.



Et d'la huit-six, ouais... 

(Ce post ne vous est pas offert par stephaaanie, vu que la bouffe va pas se faire toute seule. )


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et d'la huit-six, ouais...
> 
> (Ce post ne vous est pas offert par stephaaanie, vu que la bouffe va pas se faire toute seule. )



ni alcool ni mac au boulot.

Faut bien dresser une limite, non ?


----------



## mado (7 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ni alcool ni mac au boulot.
> 
> Faut bien dresser une limite, non ?



Pourtant si ça se trouve on travaillerait mieux..


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2011)

mado a dit:


> Pourtant si ça se trouve on travaillerait mieux..



pourquoi travailler ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi travailler ?




À cause de l'alcool, quand on a bu, on fait n'importe quoi, c'est bien connu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Faut bien dresser une limite, non ?


 
Si.
Des limites mal dressées, ce sont des limites qui ne savent pas rester à leur place, ne donnent pas la papate, ne rapportent pas le bâton et passent leur temps à te faire chier quand tu as autre chose à faire qu'en tenir compte.

On devrait toujours bien dresser ses limites à se faire toute petites.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Faut bien dresser une limite, non ?



C'est notre plus grand penseur français qu'on a eu, du mooonde, qui à dit : "même les bornes ont des limites !" :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Février 2011)

_Bon, cest plus long que prévu cette installation_​


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2011)




----------



## theozdevil (11 Février 2011)

1, 2, 3, 4,      5,           6,                      7???


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2011)

J'ai jamais dit que c'est mon bureau.


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai jamais dit que c'est mon bureau.


H.S. donc......


alèm, ménage!


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> H.S. donc......
> 
> 
> alèm, ménage!



*hey, hosni soit qui mal y pense mais tu vas me causer autrement ! *


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> H.S. donc......
> 
> 
> alèm, ménage!


J'ai jamais dit que ça l'etait pas, ou que ça peut pas l'être un jour.


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2011)

Faudrait savoir...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait savoir...


C'est à vous de savoir, si vous pensez que c'est mon véritable bureau actuel, ou mon futur bureau lointain.


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2011)

Question existentielle ?!...
En attendant :


> À quoi ressemble *votre* bureau ? (v2)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est à vous de savoir, si vous pensez que c'est mon véritable bureau actuel, ou mon futur bureau lointain.



Quel suspens...
Tu es l'inspecteur Derrick de la photo de bureau !


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2011)

C'est surement le sien : quarantedouze ordis et pas une remote.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est à vous de savoir, si vous pensez que c'est mon véritable bureau actuel, ou mon futur bureau lointain.



:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est surement le sien : quarantedouze ordis et pas une remote.


J'ai un seul iMac et une Apple remote blanche.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai un seul iMac et une Apple remote blanche.



Petit joueur :sleep:.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petit joueur :sleep:.


T'es toujours en train de changer d'ordinateur toi.


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> T'es toujours en train de changer d'ordinateur toi.



Il me semble que depuis 2008, il a eu tout les modèles d'ordinateurs apple disponibles. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> T'es toujours en train de changer d'ordinateur toi.



Je parlais des remote :sleep:.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2011)

217ae1 a dit:


> Il me semble que depuis 2008, il a eu tout les modèles d'ordinateurs apple disponibles. :rateau:


J'ai également l'impression. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Je parlais des remote :sleep:.


Je compte acheter le modèle en alu.


----------



## Fìx (12 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je compte acheter le modèle en alu.



Woouah.... Gros projet!! :love: Va falloir penser à renégocier ton argent de poche avec les autorités compétentes alors!  Fous-z-y la cravatte, ça peut aider!


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2011)

en fait, c'est pas imacounet que j'aurais du bannir&#8230; enfin, pas seulement&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Woouah.... Gros projet!! :love: Va falloir penser à renégocier ton argent de poche avec les autorités compétentes alors!  Fous-z-y la cravatte, ça peut aider!


Tu ne te trouve pas un peu "lourd" sur ce coup là ? (Enfin tout le temps)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, c'est pas imacounet que j'aurais du bannir enfin, pas seulement



Si tu veux me bannir , je t'en prie .


----------



## itako (12 Février 2011)

pitiééé stop


----------



## DeepDark (12 Février 2011)

ouais !


----------



## Computer2a (13 Février 2011)

Bon, pas de Mac, certes


----------



## havez (13 Février 2011)

Computer2a a dit:


> Bon, pas de Mac, certes



Mais au moins lui il a compris le sujet du topic


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

chupastar a dit:


> Voici le mien photographié hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça le fait le livre " Drogues & dépendance " ( je possède aussi ce livre ) déposé à côté du MacBook...

Il faudrait que je pense à vous envoyer une photo de mon " espace de travail " ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

havez a dit:


> Mais au moins lui il a compris le sujet du topic



Hein ???!???


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens ?!...
> J'ai pas posté ici, moi ?!...



Effectivement, si on ne tient pas compte de tes 20 posts précédents dans ce fil, c'est la première fois que tu y postes


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _message faisant référence à un autre de 2009
> _



 Pascal, Fantasticheskaya Gravyura ? Tout va bien ? Je minquiète un peu : vous réagissez à des contributions de 2009 :mouais: :modo:


----------



## iMacounet (13 Février 2011)

Computer2a a dit:


> Bon, pas de Mac, certes


Bwaaaaaah 

Dis tirhum, quand est ce que tu nous montre ta nouvelle acquisition ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Fantasticheskaya Gravyura a dit:


> Il faudrait que je pense à vous envoyer une photo de mon " espace de travail " ...


 
Voilà.
C'est ça.
C'est tout à fait ça.

J'espère simplement que tu as une remote...


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

ah oui, je comprends mieux ta photo de profil maintenant&#8230; pas trop dur de se lever aux Matines ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah oui, je comprends mieux ta photo de profil maintenant pas trop dur de se lever aux Matines ?



Nan ça va en revanche pour ce qui est de se coucher après Complies


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2011)

À ce put1 de rangement ! :affraid:




:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2011)

J'te débarrasse de l'écran sur la droite&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'te débarrasse de l'écran sur la droite


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2011)

*MODÉRATION !&#8230;*


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai signalé...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je l'ai signalé...



au prochain mail, je te bannis !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

Je t'ai signalé aussi.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

ah bah c'est malin tiens ! quel naze tu fais !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'te débarrasse de l'écran sur la droite



'tin, mais tu bouffes à tous les rateliers, t'as déjà eu un 17" en bundle !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2011)

En bundle, en bundle...

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette matière?


----------



## AlphonseTrabassac (21 Mars 2011)

recherche antoine 59 pour adresse mail


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Alphonse, ça fait trois fils dans lesquels tu interviens, complètement à côté du sujet - tout ça pour chercher l'adresse mail d'un ancien posteur qui a choisit de ne plus apparaître ici.

Es-tu certain d'avoir adopté la meilleure stratégie ?


----------



## TAGA (21 Mars 2011)

Voici mon bureau a la maison


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alphonse, ça fait trois fils dans lesquels tu interviens, complètement à côté du sujet - tout ça pour chercher l'adresse mail d'un ancien posteur qui a choisit de ne plus apparaître ici.
> 
> Es-tu certain d'avoir adopté la meilleure stratégie ?



en même temps, pour une fois que ce fil servirait à quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> en même temps, pour une fois que ce fil servirait à quelque chose...


 
Ouais... Mais même pas, avec tous les salauds qui ourdissent de sombres complots dans l'ombre ici, tu vas voir que tout le monde va se fiche de sa gueule sans lui répondre.
C'te pitié !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> en même temps, pour une fois que ce fil servirait à quelque chose...



Attends tu rigoles ?
Ce fil a une importance extrême.
Voir comment c'est zouli chez les gens, c'est top !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2011)

Z'y va Fab, fais péter la tof' de ton bureau  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

Ouais, comme ça je pourrai faire baver tout le monde avec le super lecteur de Laserdic posé à côté de ma machine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Attends tu rigoles ?
> Ce fil a une importance extrême.
> Voir comment c'est zouli chez les gens, c'est top !


 
C'est vrai que aujourd'hui, par exemple, nous découvrons le bureau de TAGA (da-tagada, voilà les Daltons).

Puis-je après cela affirmer que je suis le même que ce matin ?
Non, monsieur !

Je peux le dire.
Il s'est passé quelque chose.
Je me demande même si je vais pouvoir m'en remettre.

Voilà à quoi sert ce fil !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est vrai que aujourd'hui, par exemple, nous découvrons le bureau de TAGA (da-tagada, voilà les Daltons).
> 
> Puis-je après cela affirmer que je suis le même que ce matin ?
> Non, monsieur !
> ...



Oui, c'est vrai.
Tu as raison.
Bonne journée !


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alphonse, ça fait trois fils dans lesquels tu interviens, complètement à côté du sujet - tout ça pour chercher l'adresse mail d'un ancien posteur qui a choisit de ne plus apparaître ici.
> 
> Es-tu certain d'avoir adopté la meilleure stratégie ?



Donnes-lui les emails Ponk, ça suffit maintenant !!!





PonkHead a dit:


> C'est vrai que aujourd'hui, par exemple, nous découvrons le bureau de TAGA [&#8230;]
> Je peux le dire.
> Il s'est passé quelque chose.
> Je me demande même si je vais pouvoir m'en remettre.



T'y avais jamais pensé hein ! Accrocher avec des punaises tes t-shirts au mur pour les faire sécher &#8230; pas con Taga !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

*NAN !!!*

Je veux voir son bureau d'abord !
(Et il a intérêt à avoir une remote)


----------



## TAGA (21 Mars 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Donnes-lui les emails Ponk, ça suffit maintenant !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas pour le faire sécher... Ces un souvenir du HELP PORTRAIT 2011


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> *NAN !!!*
> 
> Je veux voir son bureau d'abord !
> (Et il a intérêt à avoir une remote)


Oui, c'est vrai.
Tu as raison.
Sans Remote, pas de mail.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

*La Route
(D'après Cormac McCarthy)




*​


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2011)

C'est mes yeux ou y'a pas de remote ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est mes yeux ou y'a pas de remote ?



Bah, en même temps, c'est un peu la fin du monde, quoi...
Y a plus de remote.


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2011)

La Neph Co. Ltd commence à prendre forme


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> La Neph Co. Ltd commence à prendre forme



on peut postuler ?


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2011)

Faut voir mais la grande tendance est à la sous traitance plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

@ home :






@ work :


----------



## Average Joe (1 Avril 2011)

@ work : je n'arrive pas à voir s'il s'agit d'une tablette graphique ou d'un clavier devant les deux écrans ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2011)

C'est un clavier posé sur un bloc de papier.


----------



## Selthis (15 Avril 2011)




----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2011)

Mais mais mais, il n'y a pas d'AppleRemote


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2011)




----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

elle est pas un peu grosse ton apple remote ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> elle est pas un peu grosse ton apple remote ?



Ben cest pratique pour exploser les moustiques en vol (enfin celles que ni les grenouilles ni les geckos nont eu)


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben cest pratique pour exploser les moustiques en vol (enfin celles que ni les grenouilles ni les geckos nont eu)



'tain, depuis que tu es dans le sud, tu frimes graaaaaave 

l'aut' il a des geckos !


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> 'tain, depuis que tu es dans le sud, tu frimes graaaaaave
> 
> l'aut' il a des geckos !



mais je ne suis que frime, tu sais bien :love:

_ya des lézards, une couleuvre et un hérisson aussi, cest vachement sauvage le Sud quand même_


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

et moi je ne suis que frimas ! 

ouais bah tout le reste on a aussi hein !


----------



## kaos (26 Juin 2011)




----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2011)

Whahou ! Avec une paire comme la tienne tu ne doit pas souvent souffrir qu&#8217;on te brouille l&#8217;écoute !

_Je crois qu&#8217;il est temps pour moi de me retirer doucement vu que la porte est ouverte&#8230;_


----------



## kaos (27 Juin 2011)

elles sont pas si grosses que ça en fait , cest le bureau qui est assez petit


----------



## RKei (27 Juin 2011)

pas vraiment de bureau pour ma part.. je me sers de n'importe quelle endroit avec mon MBP 
les vôtres font rêver.


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2011)

RKei a dit:


> pas vraiment de bureau pour ma part.. je me sers de n'importe quelle endroit avec mon MBP
> les vôtres font rêver.



Les bureaux temporaires comptent aussi,. Cela pourrait être au contraire très intéressant : moins dIkea, plus de comptoirs, genoux, canapés et lieux improbables.


----------



## leon1983 (28 Juin 2011)

bureau au bureau





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Les bureaux temporaires comptent aussi,. Cela pourrait être au contraire très intéressant : moins d&#8217;Ikea, plus de comptoirs, *genoux*, canapés et lieux improbables.



Tu pense à une membre en particulier, là ?


----------



## alexan (28 Juin 2011)

Mon bureau ? ben y'a de la moquette par terre,  lol


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2011)

alexan a dit:


> Mon bureau ? ben y'a de la moquette par terre,  lol



 :mouais: Merci de cette contribution, quelle belle première 

Si tu souhaites rester et te sentir bien ici il va falloir faire des efforts.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Juillet 2011)

L'apple remote est à droite de l'écran.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2011)

le temps de quelques travaux, transfert vers la cuisine

comme le voyez, il y a un mbp sans souris ni second écran.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2011)

da capo a dit:


> le temps de quelques travaux, transfert vers la cuisine
> 
> comme le voyez, il y a un mbp sans souris ni second écran.


Euh... à part 2 manches de guitare où est le reste ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Euh... à part 2 manches de guitare où est le reste ?



Il  te l'a dit : dans la cuisine, si tu veux le voir, faut aller dans le topic "À quoi ressemble votre cuisine" !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il  t l'a dit : dans la cuisine, si tu veux le voir, faut aller dans le topic "À quoi ressemble votre cuisine" !


Ah d'accord !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2011)

Ici c'pas le sujet "A quoi ressemble votre guitare !"


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ici c'pas le sujet "A quoi ressemble votre guitare !"



oh ça va !

A quoi ressemble votre bureau ? le mot bureau correspond à un meuble comme à une pièce.

Là j'ai choisi la pièce. Le mur est gris bleu, c'est reposant et lumineux. J'y appuie une basse et une guitare.


Je suis toujours HS ?


Et si vous n'avez jamais vu de MBP je suis désolé pour vous


----------



## Maekhong (17 Juillet 2011)

Mon bureau à l'intérieur







Mais aussi à l'extérieur


----------



## Average Joe (19 Juillet 2011)

217ae1 a dit:


> L'apple remote est à droite de l'écran.


Wow, quel beau tapis de souris ! Il ne me servirait pas à grand chose (Magic Mouse et surface plastique sur le bureau) mais il jette. Où l'as-tu trouvé ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2011)

217ae1 a dit:


> L'apple remote est à droite de l'écran.



Wow, quel beau support de remote ! Il ne me servirait pas à grand chose (pas de Apple Remote) mais il jette. Où l'as-tu trouvé ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2011)

Maekhong a dit:


> Mon bureau à l'intérieur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu... il faut quand même que quelqu'un te prévienne, ton iMac est en train de prendre l'eau...


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2011)

_Essai de worflow full iPad : problème de poids on dirait_


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Juillet 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Wow, quel beau tapis de souris ! Il ne me servirait pas à grand chose (Magic Mouse et surface plastique sur le bureau) mais il jette. Où l'as-tu trouvé ?



Je l'ai acheté chez manor (magasin suisse) il y a trois ans, mais on peut aussi le trouver sur internet mais je ne sais plus sur quel site...

Mais c'est vrai qu'il ne me sert pas à grand chose, juste à décorer.



aCLR a dit:


> Wow, quel beau support de remote ! Il ne me servirait pas à grand chose (pas de Apple Remote) mais il jette. Où l'as-tu trouvé ?



C'est du scratch, on le trouve dans les magasins de bricolage.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> _Essai de worflow full iPad : problème de poids on dirait_



Pourrions nous avoir une vue complète de ton bureau ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juillet 2011)

new iMac 27


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2011)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2011)

L'iMac est tout de même un sacré miroir mais on s'y fait bien finalement.


----------



## aerk (5 Août 2011)

Je me lance, voici le miens, j'en rêvais il y a quelques années


----------



## jececle59 (5 Août 2011)

tout en vrac sur un seul bureau  !! il y a un intrus !!


----------



## Average Joe (5 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


>


Bigre, ton imprimante ressemble comme une sur à la mienne Canon MP 600 aussi ?
Le trackpad toutefois manque chez moi. Par contre j'ai la remote


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2011)

C'est un concours de kikenalplus ?







Ah ben je peux pas participer, désolé...



En plus je vois pas d'apple remote BLANCHE, donc vous êtes has-been


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

Poil à la...

ÉDIT : 





Romuald a dit:


> tétine


Crétin !...  :love:


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2011)

tétine


----------



## ziommm (5 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil à la...



Didine ? 

En passant, vla mon bureau provisoire, je viens de revendre mon desktop sous 7, là chuis en train de me creuser pour choisir un bon écran 24-27" pour aller bien avec.

En attendant, c'est un peu le bazar, les vacances, toussa...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Bigre, ton imprimante ressemble comme une s&#339;ur à la mienne&#8230; Canon MP 600 aussi ?
> Le trackpad toutefois manque chez moi. Par contre j'ai la remote



L'imprimante est bien la Canon MP600 mais en version R (avec le wi-fi).

Le trackpad, je l'ai pris à la place de la Magic Mouse livrée avec l'iMac car j'en avais déjà une, achetée pour mon précédent iMac et que j'ai donc conservée. 69 &#8364; d'économisé.

Quant à l'Apple Remote, je me suis très rarement servi de celle fournie avec mon précédent iMac. Donc pour celui-là, je n'ai pas ressenti le besoin d'en acheter une.


----------



## Neyres (9 Août 2011)




----------



## Kornmuse (9 Août 2011)

Voici le mien le mois dernier... On est en pleine re-disposition pour pouvoir placer les 2 iMac 






GreG


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2011)

http://cjoint.com/11sp/AIbrfy85hHP.htm

Voici le mien! Et je vous laisse chercher les deux Remotes !


----------



## kaos (1 Septembre 2011)

Non mais vous faites le ménage avant les photos ou quoi ?  vos bureaux sont bien clean !

Je vais en faire une aussi tiens ....


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Non mais vous faites le ménage avant les photos ou quoi ?  vos bureaux sont bien clean !
> 
> Je vais en faire une aussi tiens ....


Je viens d'installer l'écran 22" suspendu au dessus du MacBook, donc j'en ai profité pour ranger un peu, car d'habitude c'est le bronx mon bureau.


----------



## kaos (1 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je viens d'installer l'écran 22" suspendu au dessus du MacBook, donc j'en ai profité pour ranger un peu, car d'habitude c'est le bronx mon bureau.




Tricheur


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Tricheur


Si je montre mon bureau pas rangé, tu vas halluciner hein. 

En fait, j'ai juste deplacé le bordel ... Sur le bureau juste à côté ou est posée l'imprimante.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2011)

avant après si on peut dire.
Je préfère maintenant


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2011)

L'après est tout de même mieux. 

Mon bureau va bientôt ressembler à ton avant, sauf l'écran.


----------



## kaos (5 Septembre 2011)

Ah , un beau bureau bien propre et minimaliste comme Kornemuse, avec un mac ça claque ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2011)

Alors les nazes, on s'astique toujours le bureau?


----------



## Madalvée (6 Septembre 2011)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> avant après si on peut dire.
> Je préfère maintenant



Et encore, tu aurais pu ressortir l'emac


----------



## newatmac (7 Septembre 2011)

Tu me donne ton mac pro? .


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2011)

c'est possible d'avoir autant d'ordi ? a quoi ça sert et surtout comment as tu financer tout ça ?
C'est un véritable apple store chez toi !


----------



## jececle59 (7 Septembre 2011)

on est en pleine rénovation de nos bureaux donc tout est en vrac sur un seul ! 

c'est pas un apple store à la maison mais juste une boite de production audiovisuel que l'on vient d'ouvrir avec mon épouse. 
Pour le financement quand tu est pro tu réagit non pas disant combien ça me coute mais : combien va me rapporter cet investissement  ! pour la petite info le macpro est un rev1.1 de 2006


le macpro et 'imac servent aux montages et acquisitions vidéos et audio
les deux macbookpros pour nos prestations à l'extérieur (diffusion des films chez les clients )

et le ptit sony au milieu bah on l'a acheté pour une prestation ou il nous fallait un PC pour une demi client.

voila tu sais tout


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et encore, tu aurais pu ressortir l'emac



ahah c'est vieux l'eMac, je l'avais avant le G5


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

@ jececle59 
Comment  ça ? y'a un PC en photo ?  non mais c'est pas cool ce que tu fais là , je suis déçu, y'a des mineurs sur le forum et des vieux vieux mac user's , tu vas leur faire mal avec ça ... bon allé , ça va pour cette fois mais attention à l'avenir .


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> L'après est tout de même mieux.
> 
> Mon bureau va bientôt ressembler à ton avant, sauf l'écran.



oui!
je me suis demandé si j'allais garder les enceintes HK 2.1, mais en testant le son de l'iMac, bien que correct, il n'y a pas photo, le kit externe est meilleur.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------




Kornmuse a dit:


> Voici le mien le mois dernier... On est en pleine re-disposition pour pouvoir placer les 2 iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adore ce bureau, quelle classe.


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

Bon allé , je clean et je poste une photo ce soir ....


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2011)

Cool ! 

_()_


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> j'adore ce bureau, quelle classe.




Grave !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Pfff , toute pourries mes photos :rose:


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2011)

C'est quoi comme marque/modèle d'enceintes ?


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

ce sont les seuls , les uniques *KRK *d'amour de ma vie  mais ce sont les anciens modèles en bois , elles coutaient pas très cher pour des enceintes de cette qualité . 
*Voilà LE site de référence pour acheter*
Tu connais cette marque ?


----------



## Maxoubx (8 Septembre 2011)

faut vraiment que j'essaye les enceintes KRK




Kornmuse a dit:


> Voici le mien le mois dernier... On est en pleine re-disposition pour pouvoir placer les 2 iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il me semble avoir vu ton bureau sur flickr



*@kaos *
Il est pas un peu haut l'ecran du dessus ?


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> faut vraiment que j'essaye les enceintes KRK



Oui  ! 
Mais c'est assez connu pourtant , on les vois beaucoup dans les studios rock ou hiphop.
génial pour ecouter et faire du son , polyvalent et pas cher , et voilà comme c'est puissant , enfin à paris pour un T2 ça suffit largement, j'ai jamais dépassé 60% du volume.

J'ai pas de carte son externe , je branche ça direct sur le macbook pro ...

alors je sais pas si c'est psychologique mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir plus de patate sur le macbook pro que sur mon ancien macbook noir core duo ...


----------



## Maxoubx (8 Septembre 2011)

Voilà pour moi :


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> *@kaos *
> Il est pas un peu haut l'ecran du dessus ?



non c'est le reste qui est un peu bas ....


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2011)

Donc pour avoir l'apple spirit faut pas avoir un fafiot sur son bureau, c'est bien ça?


----------



## monoeil (8 Septembre 2011)

C'est trop top cool etc par ici. J'vais vite m'acheter tout comme vous pour briller tout pareil.

Sinon, les miettes de tabac qui se roule (le tabac, pas les miettes) sur mon bureau méritent pas de sortir l'APN, désolé.


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2011)

Quand je vois vos bureaux et que je compare au mien, je me demande vraiment si vos ordis sont la pour servir à quelque chose ou pour être pris en photos...

Même pas un torcheballe et de quoi écrire, histoire de montrer que vous bossez un peu avec 

Ca manque de vie :sleep:!

Et non, je ne mettrai pas de tof du bordel qu'est le mien, on n'est pas sur fessebouque. Pour vous faire une idée, vous prenez un iMac20 2006, une freebox v4, deux téléphones, un paquet de nouilles cables divers et variés, une agrafeuse, deux pots à crayons -pleins-, un hub USB, une lampe LED, une boite de kleenex, un double décimètre, un ipod classic, DE LA POUSSIERE ET DES MIETTES, un bloc note, une clé USB, un clavier et une souris filaires, une apple remote mais pas de raton-laveur. Agitez le tout et vous aurez une approche raisonable du dessus. Pour le dessous et le trolley à côté, entre les cables d'alim, le scanner, l'imprimante, le DDE, les cartons, le switch et j'en passe, c'est encore pire...



edit
Tiens, pendant que j'écrivais ma tartine, je me suis fais grillé par deux posts lapidaires allant dans le même sens


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2011)

Tiens, cest cadeau.

Vi, jai une mémoire incroyable.


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2011)

Oué, mais dans le fil que tu causes, ce ne sont pas des geeks boutoneux qui postent (sauf un), et même la c'est aussi tout rangé en liste verticale !

Du foutoir et du bUrdel, nom de (feu)Doc !


----------



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> ce sont les seuls , les uniques *KRK *d'amour de ma vie  mais ce sont les anciens modèles en bois , elles coutaient pas très cher pour des enceintes de cette qualité .
> *Voilà LE site de référence pour acheter*
> Tu connais cette marque ?


Salut,
Nope, je ne connais pas du tout cette marque!

Elles font la puissance de mes Jamo Studio 180 ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2011)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Voilà pour moi :



Très belle config et beau bureau 

Est-il possible d'avoir un retour sur les Beats Pro que tu possède ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2011)

Z'avez du sopalin ?!... 

=>[] 







ÉDIT : Aïe, m'a fait mal, ce cdb !... :casse:


----------



## kaos (10 Septembre 2011)

Fabrication du bureau avec de la recup ...








Switch macbook noir vers macbook pro i5


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> une boite de kleenex, un double décimètre,



Tiens, bizarrement j'ai bloqué un peu quand j'ai lu l'association des deux, mais je dois vraiment avoir l'esprit tordu :rateau:


----------



## Maxoubx (10 Septembre 2011)

@rickross1 je t'ai envoyé un mp pour le beats 

le bureau de jour et un peu mieux rangé


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2011)

minimaliste :rateau:


----------



## kaos (10 Septembre 2011)

bouhh , hors sujet  tu triches c'est pas ton bureau


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2011)

sisi, de la je peu même te bannir


----------



## kaos (10 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> sisi, de la je peu même te bannir




salaud  c'est pas du jeu :love: tu ferais ça , tranquille dans ton canapé ? avec un ron ron sur le genou ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Septembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Tiens, bizarrement j'ai bloqué un peu quand j'ai lu l'association des deux, mais je dois vraiment avoir l'esprit tordu :rateau:


Vu ta signature c'est compréhensible.


----------



## Frodor (17 Septembre 2011)

Maxbordeaux : j'apprécie beaucoup le système luminaire dont vous disposez.  Serait-il possible de faire part de votre lieu d'achat (site internet ?) ou marque ?  Je vous remercie


----------



## Chang (18 Septembre 2011)

Zyva Frodor, relache l'elastique de ton slip ... On ne se connait peut etre pas familierement mais bon, on se tutoie sur un forum ...

Bientot on pourra meme plus rentrer en tongs ...


----------



## monoeil (18 Septembre 2011)

Sinon, j'ai balayé les miettes de tabac qui encombraient. Mais toujours pas mis la main sur l'APN.


----------



## iMacounet (18 Septembre 2011)

Moi, j'ai le mien.  Et j'ai vraiement eu la flemme de ranger mon bureau.


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

Hello Macinside, 

Super la photo avec the cat ! 

Paraît il qu'il ne faut pas poser un portable sur une couette ou une couverture parce qu'il n'y a plus de ventilation et bien sûr = chauffe extrême.


----------



## iMacounet (18 Septembre 2011)

Il a dû le poser juste pour la photo!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Hello Macinside,
> 
> Super la photo avec the cat !
> 
> Paraît il qu'il ne faut pas poser un portable sur une couette ou une couverture parce qu'il n'y a plus de ventilation et bien sûr = chauffe extrême.





iMacounet a dit:


> Il a dû le poser juste pour la photo!



Pas du tout, simplement Mackie est un pro de la réparation des portables obsédé jusqu'aux oreilles par son métier (pas que, mais aussi ). Donc, le soir, quand il s'ennuie, il met un MBP sur la couette*, pour qu'il tombe en panne, ainsi, il peut assouvir sa passion en le réparant ! :hein:

  

(*) Des fois, il le pose aussi directement sur le chat, ainsi quand ça commence à chauffer, il tombe plus vite en panne (tout en en faisant de même du chat directement sur le carrelage) :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il le pose aussi directement sur le chat, ainsi quand ça commence à chauffer, il tombe plus vite en panne


Le chat tombe en panne ? 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> pour qu'il tombe en panne, ainsi, il peut assouvir sa passion en le réparant !


Mackie répare le chat ? 

Mackie est donc vétérinaire. CQFD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le chat tombe en panne ?



Non, le portable tombe (presque simultanément) du chat et en panne



Sly54 a dit:


> Mackie répare le chat ?
> 
> Mackie est donc vétérinaire. CQFD.



Mais non  : Mackie répare le portable, et le chat répare le canapé, qui lui même répare Mackie  Suis un peu, quoi !


----------



## iMacounet (19 Septembre 2011)

C'est légèrement capilotracté.


----------



## D_dream (19 Septembre 2011)

Aller voilà mon mien:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)

Simple et pas mal .


----------



## jogary (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2011)

Cher jogary, pourrais-je me permettre de vous demander le rapport direct entre votre cliché et le fil du sujet ?

Allez, grand seigneur je mets un point pour la note d&#8217;humour mais la réalisation laisse à désirer (et je ne parle même pas du bout de cordon qui dépasse)


----------



## jogary (20 Septembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Cher jogary, pourrais-je me permettre de vous demander le rapport direct entre votre cliché et le fil du sujet ?
> 
> Allez, grand seigneur je mets un point pour la note dhumour mais la réalisation laisse à désirer (et je ne parle même pas du bout de cordon qui dépasse)




   Merci...J'avoue avoir mis 2,15 secondes pour faire cet ignoble montage !

Mea culpa ! Quant au cordon ( OUPS :rose: ) c'est celui de l'APN... ! :love:


----------



## iMacounet (20 Septembre 2011)

D_dream :

Chuis sur que t'as rangé ton bureau avant de prendre la photo !


----------



## D_dream (21 Septembre 2011)

MDR ! alors là pas du tout ! Je suis maniaque du rangement et de la propreté donc je t'assure que mon bureau est comme ça toute l'année


----------



## jugnin (21 Septembre 2011)

Donc tu ten sers pas, quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Donc tu ten sers pas, quoi.



Ben si, il s'en sert  Pour le photographier ! Suis un peu, quoi !


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Donc tu ten sers pas, quoi.



Contrairement à ses chiottes et là je peux te dire que c'est pas la même


----------



## D_dream (21 Septembre 2011)

Rhoooo je suis constamment dessus et si tu veux je te photographie mes chiottes pour te montrer que tu bouffer dessus si tu veux !


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2011)

D_dream a dit:


> Rhoooo je suis constamment dessus



Le trône ??? Des problèmes intestinaux ?? 



D_dream a dit:


> et si tu veux je te photographie mes chiottes pour te montrer que tu bouffer dessus si tu veux !



Ok vas-y, je cuisine pas mal, tu veux que je prépare quoi ? Faut apporter à boire où tu arroses ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Septembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Le trône ??? Des problèmes intestinaux ??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok vas-y, je cuisine pas mal, tu veux que je prépare quoi ? Faut apporter à boire où tu arroses ?


Prépare un chili con carne, ou des fayots.


----------



## D_dream (21 Septembre 2011)

Je suis constamment sur mon bureau pas sur le trône !!!! Je suis mort de rire vas y viens cuisiner en plus ya l'eau des chiotes pour faire la vaisselle !


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2011)

Moi j'attends la photo des chiottes déjà :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi j'attends la photo des chiottes déjà :mouais:



Va falloir que tu ouvres un topic "à quoi ressemblent vos chiottes", alors, parce qu'ici, ça serait hors sujet !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Septembre 2011)

Chiche ?


----------



## Nephou (22 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Chiche ?




:modo: non :modo:

il y a déjà un site pour ça : ToiletZone

ceci étant dit, faut pas vous sentir obligé de contribuer à ce fil hein


----------



## ziommm (25 Septembre 2011)

Ayé, j'ai enfin de quoi bosser à mon aise...


----------



## djio101 (25 Septembre 2011)

Le mien, après une petite réorganisation...
Pas de papier qui traîne, because madame est sortie, sinon, elle éparpille une tonne de trucs sur le bureau...! Sobre, on va dire sobre...!
Voir la pièce jointe 72452


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Ayé, j'ai enfin de quoi bosser à mon aise...



Ça bosse dur en effet .


----------



## Mac in black (26 Septembre 2011)

Et voilà le miens en ce début de semaine !


----------



## Calderan (27 Septembre 2011)

Mac in black a dit:


> Et voilà le miens en ce début de semaine !



j'aime beaucoup, mais je me demande : la vitre ne se griffe pas trop?


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2011)

Ben&#8230; le verre se brise mais ne se raye que difficilement&#8230; il faut pour cela utiliser un matériau plus dur que lui&#8230; 

Le verre a une dureté généralement comprise entre 5,5 (vitrage) et 6,5 (verre trempé comme sûrement celui de ce bureau) sur l&#8217;échelle de Mohs&#8230; ça laisse de la marge et je ne pense pas que Mac in black ait une une souris avec des patins au carbure de tungstène ou des faux ongles en diamant&#8230;


----------



## Mac in black (27 Septembre 2011)

Non aucun problème de rayures  Par contre c'est de l'entretien si tu veux le garder propre  un peu comme la vitre d'un iphone (moins quand même  )


----------



## iMacounet (27 Septembre 2011)

J'ai également un bureau en verre, et c'est très resistant, mais très salissant.


----------



## Average Joe (27 Septembre 2011)

Mac in black a dit:


> Et voilà le miens en ce début de semaine !


Ce MacBook paraît bien esseulé sur ce grand bureau ! Un iMac 27" s'imposerait


----------



## Mac in black (27 Septembre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ce MacBook paraît bien esseulé sur ce grand bureau ! Un iMac 27" s'imposerait



ça va venir mais le air ayant à peine une semaine... Le 15" a rejoint le dessous de la télé après que sa charnière ai volé en morceaux !


----------



## nedd (27 Septembre 2011)

j'y crois pas une seconde à tous ces bureaux designs et super bien rangés! mais alors pas du tout! Je récupère mon appareil photo et je vous montre le mien, sans trucage...


----------



## djio101 (28 Septembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Le mien, après une petite réorganisation...
> Pas de papier qui traîne, because madame est sortie, sinon, elle éparpille une tonne de trucs sur le bureau...! Sobre, on va dire sobre...!



Ahhh, Nedd...

Pour ma part, tout est expliqué pour le rangement. 

Pour les autres "posteurs", on peut aussi comprendre que "pour la photo", c'est mieux d'éviter de montrer tout le bordel ambiant (sopalin, DVD X, revues chelou, oinj fumants)... Un peu comme quand on visite un appart', non ?


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2011)

Pitié , pas ça Ned :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Pitié , pas ça Ned :love:



Ne confonds pas Ned avec nedd, le bureau de Ned, je le connais, il ne ressemble pas à ça !


----------



## Poleri (28 Septembre 2011)

nedd a dit:


> j'y crois pas une seconde à tous ces bureaux designs et super bien rangés! mais alors pas du tout! Je récupère mon appareil photo et je vous montre le mien, sans trucage...



Je me faisais exactement la même réflexion en regardant toutes ces images de bureaux bien propres...
Vous les rangez juste avant de prendre la photo?

Car si on prend une photo du mien...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

Poleri a dit:


> Je me faisais exactement la même réflexion en regardant toutes ces images de bureaux bien propres...
> Vous les rangez juste avant de prendre la photo?
> 
> Car si on prend une photo du mien...



Certains ont juste besoin d'un ordinateur pour travailler, je ne vois pas où est le problème...


----------



## Poleri (28 Septembre 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> Certains ont juste besoin d'un ordinateur pour travailler, je ne vois pas où est le problème...



Ce n'était pas une critique, j'étais juste impressionné par la propreté de la plupart des bureaux .
Même si je range le mien nickel, 2J après c'est bagdad again.


----------



## djio101 (28 Septembre 2011)

Poleri a dit:


> Ce n'était pas une critique, j'étais juste impressionné par la propreté de la plupart des bureaux .
> Même si je range le mien nickel, 2J après c'est bagdad again.



Après, tout dépend de ce à quoi te sert ton bureau...(manger, boire, fumer, lire, écrire, plateforme de rangement, lit, baisodrome, refuge de poussière, home-cinema...!!)


----------



## nedd (28 Septembre 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 72842

	

		
			
		

		
	
chose promise chose due, voici sans trucage... hmmm.... mon bureau....


----------



## nedd (28 Septembre 2011)

ps pour insérer une image dans un post faut-il toujours d'abord l'uploader dans mes "pièces jointes" sur macgé?


----------



## kaos (28 Septembre 2011)

ça va , c'est propre :rose:


----------



## nedd (28 Septembre 2011)

bin en fait c'est étrange, sur la photo ça a l'air ok... mais en vrai, quand on est assis, ça paraît monstrueusement  bordelique et il faut toujours pousser quelque chose pour accéder à autre chose, ou pour que le cable de la souris ne se bloque pas ou que sais-je...
ça doit être un peu comme les gars qui ont l'air plus grand à la télé...


----------



## ziommm (28 Septembre 2011)

C'est un slip sur le bouquin à gauche ? :mouais:


----------



## nedd (28 Septembre 2011)

ah je me doutais que c'était douteux ce truc à gauche.. non c'est une sorte de pochette en cuir dans laquelle je range mon appareil photo...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Septembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Après, tout dépend de ce à quoi te sert ton bureau...(*manger, boire,* fumer, *lire, écrire, plateforme de rangement*, lit, baisodrome, refuge de poussière, home-cinema...!!)



Le mien me sers à ça, et accessoirement à poser un ordinateur. 

*plateforme de rangement ? Moi j'aurais dit "pose bordel" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

Nedd : Je m'attendais à pire que ça ... 

Moi, j'ai demenagé "juste à côté" de l'iMac, c'est très sobre : un MacBook blanc, un clavier alu, une souris, un chargeur et un cordon ethernet.


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2011)

nedd a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 72842
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAH un gaucher ... VIIIIITE, AU BUCHERRRRRR !!!!!





​


----------



## nedd (29 Septembre 2011)

nein nein je vous assure, je suis droitier, mais si vous voulez tout savoir... un jour, il y quelques années déjà, je me suis cassé le bras droit... j'ai du tout apprendre à faire avec la main gauche et bizarrement, pour la souris, je m'y suis fait et je préfère! bizarre non? alors que pour utiliser une fourchette ou un stylo, rien à faire, je reste droitier. C'est fou ces forums!


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2011)

nedd a dit:


> alors que pour utiliser une fourchette [], rien à faire, je reste droitier. C'est fou ces forums!



La fourchette c'est la main gauche.

Mal élevé !


----------



## theozdevil (29 Septembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> La fourchette c'est la main gauche.
> 
> Mal élevé !



Dsl mais je fait pareil que nedd, main DROITE pour la fourchette


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> Dsl mais je fait pareil que nedd, main DROITE pour la fourchette



Ça doit pas être pratique, dis donc, au resto*, d'avoir les bras croisés au dessus de l'assiette ! 

(*) Parce que chez toi, je ne sais pas, mais au resto, si tu veux qu'ils mettent la fourchette à droite, faut leur faire croire que tu es gaucher, sinon, ils la mettent à gauche !


----------



## nedd (30 Septembre 2011)

bon cette discussion est totalement absurde mais comme elle est lancée: fourchette main gauche si tu coupes ta viande par exemple (couteau main droite) mais quand tu manges juste (des légumes, du riz, des pates...) fourchette main droite et éventuellement couteau main gauche pour pousser... trop bien ce forum


----------



## theozdevil (30 Septembre 2011)

J'utilise tout le temps la main droite pour la fourchette, meme avec un couteau en main 

je trouve ca tellement plus romantique 

quand je vais au resto il me suffit d'appeler le serveur et de lui faire changer mes couverts de place, et si il ne veux pas je le pique avec ma fourchette...:rateau:


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> J'utilise tout le temps la main droite pour la fourchette, meme avec un couteau en main
> 
> je trouve ca tellement plus romantique



Et pour la branlette?


----------



## ziommm (30 Septembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Et pour la branlette?



Les deux, mais pas les miennes.


----------



## codemfr (2 Octobre 2011)

Actuel :

http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=73382&stc=1&d=1317582451


Avec les deux anciens fidèles (eMac reconvertit en TV de chambre avec Elgato, iMac G4 reconvertit en sauvegarde (500go) des deux mac book air avec CCC) : 

http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=73392&stc=1&d=1317582451


PS : on ne se moque pas de mon petit G4 iBook 1,42GH, mon premier amour de mac et qui tourne toujours comme au 1er jour et cela depuis...2003/2004!!!! increvable le bougre!!!

En somme, dans l'ordre :
iBook G4 PPC - 10.5
eMac G4 PPC - 10.5
iMac G4 PPC - 10.5
MacBook Air C2D 2010 - 10.6
Macmini i7 - 10.7
MacBook Air I7 2011 - 10.7

Un shuffle pour le noel 2009 de ma femme
Un iPhone 3G pour le taff (bientôt le 5)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2011)

codemfr a dit:


> PS : on ne se moque pas de mon petit G4 iBook 1,42GH, mon premier amour de mac et qui tourne toujours comme au 1er jour et cela depuis...2003/2004!!!!



Non non, l'iBook G4 1,42 Ghz a été commercialisé de juillet 2005 à mai 2006, donc ton "premier amour de Mac" est plus jeune que tu ne semble le penser



codemfr a dit:


> increvable le bougre!!!



Pffff &#8230; Petit joueur (de 1992, celui là, c'est mon plus vieux, mais certains ici ont plus ancien encore) :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> images d'un ordinateur datant du jurassique mais aussi...
> ​



Et...et...que vois-je au fond : un PALM !!!

:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et...et...que vois-je au fond : un PALM !!!
> 
> :affraid::affraid::affraid:



Pô du tout du tout, môssieur, point de celà il ne s'agit, c'est un Clié de Sony (Sous Palm OS 4.1, je le confesse), et je suis bien content de l'avoir gardé &#8230; Depuis que mon iPhone est tombé en panne !


----------



## codemfr (3 Octobre 2011)

codemfr a dit:


> Actuel :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=73382&stc=1&d=1317582451
> 
> ...




OK, C EST VRAI, LE IBOOK EST DE 2005, AUTANT POUR MOI!

BIZ


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2011)

codemfr a dit:


> OK, C EST VRAI, LE IBOOK EST DE 2005, AUTANT POUR MOI!
> 
> BIZ




ah mais l'ibook , c'est pas qu'un mac , c'est un dogme , un bout d'histoire , aucun ordi a ce jour n'à égalé l'ibook .


l'ibook c'était un coup de foudre , une histoire d'amour ... tout simplement


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> ah mais l'ibook , c'est pas qu'un mac , c'est un dogme , un bout d'histoire , aucun ordi a ce jour n'à égalé l'ibook .
> 
> 
> l'ibook c'était un coup de foudre , une histoire d'amour ... tout simplement



la claque apple pour moi ca reste le Cube


----------



## theozdevil (3 Octobre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Et pour la branlette?




Pareil, sauf quand je m'en fait une spécial...


----------



## Average Joe (3 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, l'iBook G4 1,42 Ghz a été commercialisé de juillet 2005 à mai 2006, donc ton "premier amour de Mac" est plus jeune que tu ne semble le penser
> 
> 
> 
> Pffff  Petit joueur (de 1992, celui là, c'est mon plus vieux, mais certains ici ont plus ancien encore) :


Ne me dis pas que ce _Cinnamon_ est connecté à internet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que ce _Cinnamon_ est connecté à internet ?



Ben si  Par disquettes interposées !


----------



## nedd (3 Octobre 2011)

bon il faut vraiment que je resorte mon mac plus?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'vais sortir mon Mac SE/30


----------



## codemfr (4 Octobre 2011)

Des photos, de bureaux...des photos, de bureaux...avec vos petits jouets cultes évoqués!!!


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2011)

Mais je n'ai pas mon apn...  

Je peux recréer un bureau des 90's sans problème.


----------



## ridgemac (11 Octobre 2011)

Salut les amis, voici le mien. Mac user depuis 3 ans maintenant...


----------



## Average Joe (12 Octobre 2011)

ridgemac a dit:


> Salut les amis, voici le mien. Mac user depuis 3 ans maintenant...


T'as un beau fond d'écran, tu sais 
iMac 21,5" I suppose ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> iMac 21,5" I suppose ?



Perdu ! 
Essaie encore :hein:


----------



## D_dream (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est un 27


----------



## ridgemac (13 Octobre 2011)

Exact, 27'' i5 2.8 Ghz (j'aime bien 2.8, les photographes comprendront), et le petit MacBook Pro 13'' tout neuf que j'adore déjà !


----------



## ergu (13 Octobre 2011)

Trop classe, un bureau IKEA !!!
J'adore IKEA, c'est les rois du design, toujours à la pointe, ils ont révolutionné le marché avec leurs meubles à monter soi-même !
C'est dommage tout le fatras moche dessus, on ne voit pas bien le motif floral avec la coccinelle.


----------



## ridgemac (13 Octobre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Trop classe, un bureau IKEA !!!
> J'adore IKEA, c'est les rois du design, toujours à la pointe, ils ont révolutionné le marché avec leurs meubles à monter soi-même !
> C'est dommage tout le fatras moche dessus, on ne voit pas bien le motif floral avec la coccinelle.



J'en ai 2 côte à côte, mais le 2e, je le montre pas, il est encore plus moche , j'ai mon vieux PC encore dessus (bon, fatras, t'exagères un peu, il n'y a que l'essentiel)

Pour ce qui est d'IKEA, ma femme est du même avis que toi, notre maison est presque un catalogue IKEA !!! Et comme c'est une adepte du renouveau, ça fait moins mal
 au sac



PS: J'ai été élevé au Mécano et aux Légo, ben je peux vous dire, moi maintenant je suis le blond de Gad Elmaleh pour monter les meubles IKEA


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

Etape 1) on me donne un MBP "carte mère grillée"

Etape 2) "Allo, le MBP que vous m'avez donné, on peut lui changer la CM gratos" &#8230; "Ok, gardez le, nous on l'a déjà remplacé, de toute façon on n'en a plus besoin"

Etape 3) chez un centre de maintenance  "agréé Apple" (mais plus agréé "moi") : Non monsieur, votre Mac ne renvoie pas le bon code d'erreur, il ne rentre pas dans le cadre de l'extension de garantie".

Etape 4) Oh, dans l'archive qu'un autre membre de MacGe m'a envoyé, il y a le fameux test &#8230; Testons &#8230; Oh, c'est le bon code, l'autre m'a raconté des craques

Etape 5) Chez un autre centre de maintenance "agréé Apple" : "oui monsieur, votre machine est bien prise en charge"

Etape 6) Mercredi mi-journée : un SMS du centre de maintenance : "viendez, c'est prêt"

Etape 7) : Hier, un allé-retour Paris, puis :



Un MBP 15" C2D 2,2 Ghz à zéro &#8364; &#8230; Ça tombe bien, je suis raide en ce moment (en plus, il s'entend super bien avec mon ACD 20") ! :love:

Etape 8) "Allo, fiston, je vais pouvoir te rendre le mac Mini que tu m'as prêté en février dernier, quand mon PM est tombé en panne !"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Octobre 2011)

Quelques indices laissent à penser que tu aimes le Joe Bar Team 

Par contre tu as toujours ton Clié qui fait tâche sur la photo 


L


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Par contre tu as toujours ton Clié qui fait tâche sur la photo



Ben en fait, il était là juste pour quand ma femme avait besoin d'une calculatrice, mais depuis que mon iPhone est mort, je suis bien content de l'avoir gardé (mais bon, je devrais récupérer un Palm Tungsten T3 sous peu) !

Cela dit, il va te falloir réviser un peu ton vocabulaire, et bien noter la différence entre une tache et une tâche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il va te falloir réviser un peu ton vocabulaire, et bien noter la différence entre une tache et une tâche !



Ben j'en apprend tous les jours !
J'avais pas percuter sur l'accent circonflexe :rose:

Par contre ce modèle de souris Apple, je vomis dessus perso 


L


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2011)

P77 est maintenant sous intel


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Par contre ce modèle de souris Apple, je vomis dessus perso



Ben moi pas, quand tu vomis dessus, ça encrasse la boulette, et elle ne marche plus ! 

Special dedicace to petit_louis :


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ben j'en apprend tous les jours !
> J'avais pas percute*r* sur l'accent circonflexe :rose:
> L



sur l'accent aigu non plus ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> P77 est maintenant sous intel



Ben en fait, j'y étais depuis février, le Mac Mini que mon fils m'avait prêté était un C2D à 2 Ghz


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi pas, quand tu vomis dessus, ça encrasse la boulette, et elle ne marche plus !
> 
> Special dedicace to petit_louis :
> 
> une photo de produits sataniste !



C'est pas l'Apple Remote qui s'exhibe ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est pas l'Apple Remote qui s'exhibe ici ?




Nan, ça, c'est exclusivement réservé aux bobos


----------



## Average Joe (14 Octobre 2011)

Au fait est-ce que la Remote servira encore sous Lion ? Elle fonctionne avec iTunes (pas seulement Front Row), j'imagine que ce sera toujours le cas aussi avec Plex (que je n'utilise pas) ?


----------



## Fìx (14 Octobre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Au fait est-ce que la Remote servira encore sous Lion ? Elle fonctionne avec iTunes (pas seulement Front Row), j'imagine que ce sera toujours le cas aussi avec Plex (que je n'utilise pas) ?



Tu ne comprends pas qu'ici elle n'a jamais servi qu'à avoir la classe ultime??!!  Si elle marche plus sous Lion, bah hein,... poubelle! ..... Mais j'te conseille de pas venir le déballer trop trop ici si tu veux pas perdre toute ta crédibilité! Ici c'est tenue correcte exigée!! :style:


----------



## Average Joe (15 Octobre 2011)

Donc rester sous Snow Leopard est la classe ultime alors ? 
Dont acte


----------



## nedd (16 Octobre 2011)

le problème de la mighty mouse c'est les clics pas très précis (surtout le droit) sinon elle est très bien. Malheureusement la magic mouse n'existe que sans fil, alors quand on est allergique au bluetooth c'est dommage....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

Bon, ça fait un moment qu'on n'a plus vu de bureau ici, alors, voilà déjà le premier de cette page (pardon pour le montage "vite fait", je n'ai pas assez de recul dans la pièce, ou un un "pas assez grand angle" au choix :rose, avec la mise en place du serveur permise par la "ressucitation" (via une alim ATX) de mon PowerMac G4 "Fw800" 2x1,42 Ghz sous OS X 10.5.8 "server" :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2011)

Marrant ... c'est exactement comme ça que j'imaginais ton bureau, Pascal !


----------



## nedd (4 Novembre 2011)

beaucoup d'écrans et de machines pour un seul homme! À quoi il sert le serveur?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

nedd a dit:


> beaucoup d'écrans et de machines pour un seul homme!


Ben là, il n'y a que deux machines en service, encore que l'écran du serveur n'est allumé que pour la photo, mais est le plus souvent éteint, et c'est le MBP qui anime l'Apple Cinema Display (parce que 20 pouces c'est mieux que 15, mais 15, ça sert toujours, pour afficher ce qui n'est pas la priorité du moment (comme le client de courrier, afin de voir ce qui arrive en temps réel, ou, pour certains loiciels, à afficher les palettes d'outils qui autrement mangent une partie de la place plus profitablement réservée au sujet traité.

Quant aux trois portables qu'on voit sur la tablette sous le bureau du G4, deux ont des fonctions spécifiques de dépannage, et le troisième est prêt à remplacer un des deux autres en cas de défaillance matérielle (ce sont des machines déjà anciennes, on ne peut pas exclure un problème un jour ou l'autre).                                                   



nedd a dit:


> À quoi il sert le serveur?



Ben à quoi sert un serveur  d'habitude ? Ben chez moi, c'est pareil, je ne suis pas le seul, chez moi, à être connecté dessus, et lorsque je vais chez mes clients, le VPN, c'est bien pratique pour accéder à distance à certains de mes outils et/ou données.


----------



## Average Joe (5 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ça fait un moment qu'on n'a plus vu de bureau ici, alors, voilà déjà le premier de cette page (pardon pour le montage "vite fait", je n'ai pas assez de recul dans la pièce, ou un un "pas assez grand angle" au choix :rose, avec la mise en place du serveur permise par la "ressucitation" (via une alim ATX) de mon PowerMac G4 "Fw800" 2x1,42 Ghz sous OS X 10.5.8 "server" :



 Le clavier à gauche de la photo a vécu, ce n'est pas peu dire. On dirait qu'il a passé des années enterré !
Sinon, pas de Mac Intel ? Rien de tel que le bon vieux PPC  ? Maintenant, j'aime beaucoup les Mac de l'ère G4 et leur effet de transparence comme ton écran à droite. Il y a une vidéo sur Youtube ou Al Di Blasi et Adam B. essayent d'améliorer un G4 Cube en remplaçant la processeur, la carte vidéo, ajoutant une Airport Express, ainsi qu'un ventilo. Résultat ? surprise à voir *ici*


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Le clavier à gauche de la photo a vécu, ce n'est pas peu dire. On dirait qu'il a passé des années enterré !



Ben nan, s'il avait passé des années enterré, il aurait pitêt gardé son blanc d'origine, mais hélas, il a servi en pleine lumière, et les UV ont fait leur &#339;uvre. Celui de droite a presque autant d'heures de vol, mais son plastique doit être de meilleure qualité, car il ne jaunit pas, lui.



Average Joe a dit:


> Sinon, pas de Mac Intel ? Rien de tel que le bon vieux PPC  ?



Ben le MacBook Pro 15 (C2D 2,2 Ghz) sur le bureau de droite, celui qui est connecté à l'Apple Cinema Display, c'est du mou de veau ? :hein:



Sinon, non, même le reste, c'est pas que des G4, le noir, à droite sur la tablette sous l'écran du bureau de gauche, c'est un PowerBook G*3*, et qu'on ne voit pas sur la photo, j'ai encore deux autres PowerBook : un 190 (Proc Motorola 68LC40 à 66 Mhz) et un "Duo 230" (68030 à 33 Mhz) :love:

Mais bon, les deux zibouques, à la gauche du PB G3, ce sont bien des G4 

Tiens, voici le parc presque au complet (depuis, une troisième "honte de la famille est venue s'y ajouter, un portable 12 pouces à base de P1/300 Mhz sous Windows 2000, qu'avant de le trouver, je ne savais même pas que ça avait existé, j'ai toujours cru que les P1 s'étaient arrêtés à 230 Mhz)

EDIT : ah ben nan, j'm'ai gourré, il manquait aussi celui là sur la photo du haut, je l'ai trouvé avec le P1/300, et le Mac Mini (aussi un C2D) est reparti chez mon fils :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2011)

​
_Ça commence à prendre tournure dans mon nouveau bureau  mais la partie la plus sympa de linstallation ne se voit pas sur la photo _


----------



## ergu (6 Novembre 2011)

Ah non, merde, ce n'est pas mon bureau, ça, c'est ma cuillère...
Excusez-moi.






Me disait bien aussi que la soupe avait un drôle de goût.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je suis petit_louis et je valide l'utilité de ce post d'ergu.

A bientôt !

Cdt,

L


----------



## ergu (6 Novembre 2011)

(Ceci est une vanne sans doute incompréhensible pour la plupart, mais issue de l'humour commun du bureau - donc pas tant que ça sans rapport avec le fil)


'tain, un post de validation, comment on est SOX sur ce site !


----------



## Snoy (6 Novembre 2011)

Vu sur un autre site :


----------



## Madalvée (6 Novembre 2011)

Il peut dire merci papa maman


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, un post de validation, comment on est SOX sur ce site !


 ... tu as fait frémir en moi l'ex-auditeur !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2011)

Juste les deux iMacs 24" sont sublimes.

Z'avez vu l'iMac blanc en haut à droite qui fait un KP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Juste les deux iMacs 24" sont sublimes.



Ben le MBP unibody et le MBA n'ont pas l'air mal non plus, hein


----------



## kaos (6 Novembre 2011)

Certains quand ils switch , ils font pas semblant !

Pas besoin de chauffage cet hiver hein ? 

_"Bon alors moi j'ai 15 souris, 15 claviers, 50 mètres de câble réseau, un cancer a cause du wifi ,__un routeur de la mort qui tue 30 ports , 15 Apple Care, une multiprise géante et une armoire électrique 32 tri dans la chambre pour tout alimenter"  

oups , mais ça fait aussi 15 mots de passe administrateur a taper
_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------

Moi c'est beaucoup .... plus condensé


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Juste les deux iMacs 24" sont sublimes.
> 
> Z'avez vu l'iMac blanc en haut à droite qui fait un KP ?


Oh ouiiii !...
Trop d'la balle !... :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh ouiiii !...
> Trop d'la balle !... :love:



Ouais... il s'est fait grillé c'ui là !

Par contre, avec tout ça c'est sûrement son banquier qui a du faire un KP... 
S'il revend tout il peut peut-être racheter une partie de la dette grecque nan ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh ouiiii !...
> Trop d'la balle !... :love:


En tant que gribouilleur comment peux tu rester insensible à la beauté plastique d'un KP sur un iMac blanc ?

Vraiment je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Moi c'est beaucoup .... plus condensé



Ouais, mais évite le disco*, parce qu'avec le volume un peut haut et avec "the good vibration", tu vas te prendre l'écran du haut sur la tronche ! 

  


(*) d'après mon frangin, ce style de musique a été subventionné par le syndicat des bassistes et batteurs nécessiteux 


EDIT : Note à l'attention de certains ici : j'informe que le Sony Clié, ainsi d'ailleurs que le Palm Tungsten T3 qui l'a rejoint depuis peu, qui figurent sur les photos de mon bureau bénéficient du statut de "résident permanent" (ce qui n'est hélas pas le cas de l'iPhone qui figure aussi sur la dernière toph en date, vu la difficulté croissante que je rencontre pour recharger sa batterie). Donc toute nouvelle tentative d'intimidation de la part de tel ou tel président de comité anti-ceci ou anti-cela sera sanctionnée immédiatement par une photo en gros plan de l'appareil visé, qu'on se le dise !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Moi c'est beaucoup .... plus condensé



1664 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


>



J. Ives a changé le design des Apple Remote ?


----------



## k-limes (7 Novembre 2011)

Voici à quoi ressemble mon sanctuaire ^^




​


----------



## djio101 (7 Novembre 2011)

@k-limes : y'a quoi sur le pied de ton iMac ?!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2011)

J'ai déjà vu ça, il a du y avoir une niouze là dessus sur MacGe, c'est un genre de hub, je crois


----------



## k-limes (8 Novembre 2011)

Salut 

Non ce n'est pas un HUB mais un "iHdd 2" je m'en sert pour mes sauvegarde TimeMachine 

Plus d'info ici


----------



## djio101 (8 Novembre 2011)

Thx !


----------



## ergu (8 Novembre 2011)

Dolby surround !


----------



## iMacounet (9 Novembre 2011)

k-limes a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Non ce n'est pas un HUB mais un "iHdd 2" je m'en sert pour mes sauvegarde TimeMachine
> 
> Plus d'info ici


Classe ce boitier.


----------



## k-limes (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut 

Oui c'est la classe ^^ la p'tite pomme éclairé est du plus bel effet, en plus il est simple de changer sa couleur en changeant juste la Led 

Mais y'a pas mal de gadget comme ca en import de Chine, HUB, lampe, Mug etc...


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Effsy (21 Novembre 2011)

Voici donc mon espace de travail ! 

J'attends un peu avant de m'attraper un bon Moniteur pour plus de confort encore !












Photos visibles en plus grand pas là


----------



## Ardienn (23 Novembre 2011)

Marrant à regarder vos photos. Par contre ce qui m'étonne c'est que je n'ai vu aucun cendrier. Les Macusers seraient-ils majoritairement non fumeurs?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Novembre 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> Marrant à regarder vos photos. Par contre ce qui m'étonne c'est que je n'ai vu aucun cendrier. Les Macusers seraient-ils majoritairement non fumeurs?



Naaaaan, j'pense surtout que, principalement, les Macusers ne veulent pas fumer au dessus de leur ordinateur pour éviter les odeurs au niveau de leur station de travail... Chose qui, d'ailleurs, doit être sûrement le cas pour ne nombreux PCistes...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Naaaaan, j'pense surtout que, principalement, les Macusers ne veulent pas fumer au dessus de leur ordinateur pour éviter les odeurs au niveau de leur station de travail... Chose qui, d'ailleurs, doit être sûrement le cas pour ne nombreux PCistes...



Par contre, on a pu lire que les réparations (même sous garantie) de Mac ou de PC de fumeurs étaient portées à leur charge, à cause du dépôt crasseux que laisse la fumée sur les composants. Vrai ou faux cela mérite réflexion.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Par contre, on a pu lire que les réparations (même sous garantie) de Mac ou de PC de fumeurs étaient portées à leur charge, à cause du dépôt crasseux que laisse la fumée sur les composants. Vrai ou faux cela mérite réflexion.



Exact: la nicotine et les cartes mères ne font pas bon ménage !

Et pour les iMacs, l'aspiration pour le refroidissement se faisant à la base de la machine, à l'endroit où peut très bien se trouver un cendrier...

Ce qui m'a valu l'achat d'une nouvelle machine... :rateau:


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Novembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Exact: la nicotine et les cartes mères ne font pas bon ménage !
> 
> Et pour les iMacs, l'aspiration pour le refroidissement se faisant à la base de la machine, à l'endroit où peut très bien se trouver un cendrier...
> 
> *Ce qui m'a valu l'achat d'une nouvelle machine*... :rateau:





Oh la belle excuse !


----------



## Effsy (24 Novembre 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> Marrant à regarder vos photos. Par contre ce qui m'étonne c'est que je n'ai vu aucun cendrier. Les Macusers seraient-ils majoritairement non fumeurs?



Regarde mon pot à crayon !


----------



## Ardienn (24 Novembre 2011)

Effsy a dit:


> Regarde mon pot à crayon !



Ahah la feinte, je ne l'avais pas vu  

Sinon aux autres, je pense plus que comme la miss vous tient par les couil... vous ne bronchez pas   C'est beau de se cacher derrière son matériel


----------



## ergu (24 Novembre 2011)

Effsy a dit:


> Regarde mon pot à crayon !



Attention toutefois, la ventilation des iMacs se faisant pas en-dessous, il est arrivé que des trombonnes, de petites épingles, voire des crottes de nez collées sur un crayon soient aspirés et causent de lourds dégats.

Les pauvres ayant eu ces problèmes ont tenté de faire jouer la garantie en arguant un défaut constructeur.
Mais, malin, Apple a installé de petites pastilles détectrices de trombonnes et d'épingles dans leurs machines, les gars du SAV ont tout de suite trouvé le pot aux roses. Ils ont refusé de payer et les gars ont du payer 3.800 euros pour faire réparer leurs trombonnes.

Par contre, pour les crottes de nez, c'est passé. On lui a changé sa machine, au gars.
Comme quoi...


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Par contre, pour les crottes de nez, c'est passé. On lui a changé sa machine, au gars.
> Comme quoi...




Comme quoi faut mieux coller des mickeys partout que de fumer 
Ou alors fumer ses crottes de nez !!


----------



## ergu (24 Novembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Comme quoi faut mieux coller des mickeys partout que de fumer
> Ou alors fumer ses crottes de nez !!



Nan, mais tu ne peux pas dire ça, JPTK - la crotte de nez ne justifie pas les moyens - si tu fumes tout, le mickey comme la clope, tu mets tout sur le même plan, tu banalises, le mickey perd de son impact, tu ne prêche que des enrhummés et, même si tu choques les constipés du naseau, crois-tu qu'ils s'en enfileront des clopes dans les narines pour autant ?

Mais non, voyons !
Ca m'énerve !
Tous ces moutons qui bouffent cinq fruits et mickeys par jour !!!



Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Par contre, pour les crottes de nez, c'est passé. On lui a changé sa machine, au gars.
> Comme quoi...



?? Elle est où l'arrivée d'air dans le MacBook que j'y mette des crottes de nez ??!!!

... en plus y en a plein sous ma chaise alors...


----------



## ergu (24 Novembre 2011)

Demain, dans la rue, des dizaines de types se mouchent dans leur MBP ou MBA et j'aurais lancé une mode.

Il y en aura bien un pour ouvrir un fil montrez-nous vos crottes de nez, non ?


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Demain, dans la rue, des dizaines de types se mouchent dans leur MBP ou MBA et j'aurais lancé une mode.
> 
> Il y en aura bien un pour ouvrir un fil montrez-nous vos crottes de nez, non ?



:affraid:

:sick:

:hosto:


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Il y en aura bien un pour ouvrir un fil montrez-nous vos crottes de nez, non ?


Montrée, je n'en sais rien, mais la crotte de nez a déjà été chantée


----------



## Hoppipolla (27 Novembre 2011)

Voici le mien ^^


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2011)

Oulà.... elle a pas l'air de niveau ta baraque! :sick: Moi j'craindrai pour mon Mac si j'étais toi! Tu mets même pas une petite cale sous le pied pour sécuriser?


----------



## Hoppipolla (27 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Oulà.... elle a pas l'air de niveau ta baraque! :sick: Moi j'craindrai pour mon Mac si j'étais toi! Tu mets même pas une petite cale sous le pied pour sécuriser?



Les murs sont droits si c'est ce qui t'inquiète...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Novembre 2011)

Ca fait un moment que j'ai pas posté ici !

Mon bureau :


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Oulà.... elle a pas l'air de niveau ta baraque! :sick: Moi j'craindrai pour mon Mac si j'étais toi! Tu mets même pas une petite cale sous le pied pour sécuriser?



Tu vas voir qu'il va nous dire que c'est pour ça qu'on ne voit pas l'Apple Remote : elle est tombée...
J'te jure, les excuses à deux balles !


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2011)

_Pas très normale activity._​


----------



## Hoppipolla (29 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Tu vas voir qu'il va nous dire que c'est pour ça qu'on ne voit pas l'Apple Remote : elle est tombée...
> J'te jure, les excuses à deux balles !




Elle est sous la paperasse 
Plus sérieusement, en nettoyant ou en bougeant mon écran, il m'arrive d'appuyer dessus et de ne pas le remettre à la verticale ^^ Mais c'est vrai que sur la photo ça donne l'illusion que le mur n'est pas droit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2011)

Et voilà une photo de mon "fouillis" :rateau: :


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et voilà une photo de mon "fouillis" :rateau: :



Je ne vois pas l'Amote Ripple Kernic et panel ? :mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et voilà une photo de mon "fouillis" :rateau: :



Rhaaaa, les post-it sur l'alu :afraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'Amote Ripple Kernic et panel ? :mouais:


...Rien que pour toi ! Avec leur nouveau coach arrivé la semaine dernière du Japon !


----------



## Madalvée (13 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour l'invit du 21 janvier, c'est noté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Merci pour l'invit du 21 janvier, c'est noté.


Euh ! C'est un vieux post-it que j'ai oublié de retirer pour un rendez-vous du 21 janvier *2011* ! :rose:
Désolé !:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'est un vieux post-it que j'ai oublié de retirer pour un rendez-vous du 21 janvier *2011* ! :rose:
> Désolé !:rateau:



Merci pour l'exclus  et ne t'en fais pas pour l'invit, de toute façon, 7H, c'est au moins trois heures trop tôt pour lui


----------



## Nexka (13 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Merci pour l'exclus  et ne t'en fais pas pour l'invit, de toute façon, 7H, c'est au moins trois heures trop tôt pour lui



Peut être que les Belges ils comptent que par modulo 12h...  C'est 19h du coup


----------



## Kornmuse (14 Décembre 2011)

Petit update depuis septembre le bureau ressemble à ça : i7 2011 / i7 2010











Visible sur flickr : http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketsnl/6046626347/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketsnl/6179081626/


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2011)

Kornmuse a dit:


> Petit update depuis septembre le bureau ressemble à ça : i7 2011 / i7 2010




ça fait agence de comm ou de prod 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h11 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'Amote Ripple Kernic et panel ? :mouais:





c'est quoi le logiciel à l'ecran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> c'est quoi le logiciel à l'ecran ?



Si tu posais la question au proprio de l'écran ? Moi, Zebigounet, je ne sais pas ce qu'il utilise pour aller surfer sur les sites cochons d'entertainment


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> ça fait agence de comm ou de prod


 
... limite Apple Store là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> c'est quoi le logiciel à l'ecran ?


C'est "Mainstage" ... je prépare mon prochain concert !


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2011)

je ne vois pas le cendrier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> je ne vois pas le cendrier


Si ! si ! En bas à droite ... y'a même des paquets de cigarettes en attente !


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si ! si ! En bas à droite ... y'a même des paquets de cigarettes en attente !



Tu me rassures.

Tous ces bureaux lisses et sans rien qui dépasse, ça me fait peur !


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Tu me rassures.
> 
> Tous ces bureaux lisses et sans rien qui dépasse, ça me fait peur !



ok, je viens d'en faire une pour toi
voire même une deuxième


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est "Mainstage" ... je prépare mon prochain concert !





da capo a dit:


> je ne vois pas le cendrier





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si ! si ! En bas à droite ... y'a même des paquets de cigarettes en attente !



Et les boites d'amphés, hein ! Où kelles sont, les boites d'amphés ? :hein:


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2011)

même pas honte ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------







le bureau de mon MBA posé sur la platine disque Pro-Ject One (avec un skin dessus pour ne pas trop voir la pomme lorsque je suis sur scène, mais ce n'est pas pour la cacher, c'est pour éviter qu'elle ne fasse "phare" derrière ma projection vidéo diffusée devant nous)

en dessous c'est un Powermac G4 en rade qui attend depuis un mois qu'un gars vienne le chercher pour 20 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------







et le bureau de passage de mon coloc, ex-star des forums depuis en pleine retraite méditative&#8230; (non, je blague)

entre les deux derniers bureaux, ce que ne vous voyez pas ce sont mes draps qui sèchent&#8230; dans le salon, évidemment. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

content le Rital ?!
 (ah tiens, ya aussi l'autre débris de facho qui regarde, allez colle ça dans tes archives le vieux !  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

je m'auto-attribue ce point Godwin ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> (...)


 
Manque juste un peu d'bouffe... 



> bureau de Xondousan


 
S'en est presque angoissant tant d'ordre... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> S'en est presque angoissant tant d'ordre... :rateau:



Même sans lumière, je suis capable de trouver un crayon, c'est quand même mieux qu'un bazar. C'est pareil dans les tiroirs


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Même sans lumière, je suis capable de trouver un crayon, c'est quand même mieux qu'un bazar. C'est pareil dans les tiroirs



si ça te plait d'être un psychopathe, tant mieux pour toi !

ou alors c'est que vraiment, ta morale est dans ton froc.


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Manque juste un peu d'bouffe...



Oui, on voit bien que c'est une mise en scène !

Même pas de saleté au sol.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> si ça te plait d'être un psychopathe, tant mieux pour toi !



Faut pas te sentir visé :hein: mé bon t'changeras pas ma façon d'être


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Oui, on voit bien que c'est une mise en scène !
> 
> Même pas de saleté au sol.



ah tiens, tu me rappelles qu'il faut que je passe l'aspi, ya des miettes de Kajmak sur le plancher et les moisissures vont en profiter ces connes ! 

et me refaire un café 



xondousan a dit:


> Faut pas te sentir visé :hein: mé bon t'changeras pas ma façon d'être



là, c'est toi qui a l'air de te sentir visé ! 

rappelle-toi : DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS ! (et là, t'as perdu  )


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Même sans lumière, je suis capable de trouver un crayon, c'est quand même mieux qu'un bazar. C'est pareil dans les tiroirs



Ah oui !

Bon, ben, c'est comme ça, hein !

Pathologie reconnue ?

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2011)

je sais pas, mais moi je mets des scalpels dans mes tiroirs alors dans le noir je ne les ouvre pas&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> rappelle-toi : DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS ! (et là, t'as perdu  )



 va savoir (qui perd, gagne)


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2011)

Dîtes, vous pouvez jouer à « tu me tiens, je te tiens par la barbichette » hein si vous y tenez 


_mais avec des photos alors_


----------



## ergu (15 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


>



Oh les chouettes rideaux !
Dis donc.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2011)

On dirait la maison de human fly, c'est dingue!


----------



## ergu (15 Décembre 2011)

Remarque.
Les calendriers ont l'air cool aussi.


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2011)

Remarque.

Ce n'est pas mon intérieur rêvé mais entre le stratifié, l'absence de poussière, le lisse érigé en loi fondamentale de nos macaddicts, j'ai presque moins de mal avec le bois clair et le velours des chaises&#8230;

@xondousan : non, non, ça ne se guérit pas, mais c'est pas grave


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2011)

Comment c'est pas beau chez toi Xondousan  / un petit coté 70'S 
Le tapis me donne envie de ....

boh , jte chambre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Je critique vos bureau  mettez voir des photos ... 
L'interieur, plait a l'z'habitant, basta


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Je critique vos bureau  mettez voir des photos ...
> L'interieur, plait a l'z'habitant, basta



oh , chez moi c'est pas meiux , j'ai tout fait moiméme , et je suis vraiment pas un


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

Moi mon bureau c'est soit ma table basse de salon, soit la bibliothèque...

Bref. J'ai pas de bureau.


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2011)

hé , tu vas faire "bref j'ai pas de bureau" comme les videos canal+


----------



## Xman (15 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> hé , tu vas faire "bref j'ai pas de bureau" comme les videos canal+



En effet c'était la référence... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




Xman a dit:


>



T'as honte de quoi ?

- du nombre incalculable d'iPhone démontés sur ton "bureau" alors que j'en ai même pas un ?
ou
- de la qualité merdique de tes photos, qui fais peine à voir comparée à certaines compositions vues précédemment ?


----------



## Xman (16 Décembre 2011)

Nan à cause tu tire-bouchon !
Moi qui ne boit pas 

Photos prises d'un iPhone 4 que j'ai réparé


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

A tout hasard, t'en vends pas d'iPhone 4 ? et désimlocké en plus ?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Décembre 2011)

Moi maintenant j'ai un superbe iMac 21,5" (Cf signature) 

Photo ce soir.


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi maintenant j'ai un superbe iMac 21,5" (Cf signature)
> 
> Photo ce soir.


Cool !... :style:
Chuis trop impatient !... :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (17 Décembre 2011)

Dîtes msieur tirhum, jaurais comme une envie de photo de bureau ou de brancard 








La porte daccès obligatoire grand compte | de quoi lire / le calendrier du club de hand. du fils de la voisine | de quoi bosser en grand / photographier des duels de minifigs






de quoi bosser en grand / recevoir des coups de fils publicitaires | un pot à crayons custom | de quoi bosser | une sérigraphie accrochée trop bas | de quoi numériser.






Mon lieu décriture du vendredi soir, accessoirement servant de vide-poche
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Mon lieu décriture du vendredi soir, accessoirement servant de vide-poche
> ​



C'est un reflet dans le carreau, ou ta fenêtre donne directement dans l'appartement du voisin ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un reflet dans le carreau, ou ta fenêtre donne directement dans l'appartement du voisin ?



bécile®©

_Cest un reflet de la porte de la chambre faisant face à celle du bureau se reflétant dans la fenêtre dont les volets son fermés. Les voisins les plus proches de ce côté sont les résidents dune maison de retraite située à une cinquantaine de mètres. _


----------



## iMacounet (17 Décembre 2011)

Bon, la photo est de côté mais j'en ferais une mieux plus tard, car l'iPhone 3GS ne fait pas d'excellentes photos. 

http://cjoint.com/data/0LruovS2DOu.htm


----------



## Nephou (17 Décembre 2011)

Comment dire ? Ça te fait suer de retourner la photo c&#8217;est ça ? trop compliqué ? De même que d&#8217;insérer l&#8217;image ? La manipulation de la balise [img] est trop délicate ? Et pas d&#8217;excuse du &#8220;pris avec un iPhone 3gs&#8221; s&#8217;il te plaît. Il y a des app gratuites qui permettent de faire une rotation de 90° d&#8217;une photo&#8230;


----------



## Average Joe (18 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Il y a des app gratuites qui permettent de faire une rotation de 90° dune photo


... à commencer par Aperçu et iPhoto !


----------



## RdAdesign (21 Décembre 2011)

J'étais en plein boulot  

Vue d'ensemble ^^






Une vue raproché Imac 21-1TO-4GB de ram-512mo de memoire. <= De quoi modélisé ^^
le pied me sert a mettre en evidence mon portefeuilles , de quoi appeler le néant , de quoi graver et regraver des fichier nul , de quoi parfumé la chambre , des baffles , Trois souris dont un magic mouse , des déchet quelconques , et un pot de crayon remplis de marqeur en tout genre &#8230;.  






Vue rapprochée sur mon HP DV7-8GB de Ram-2TO-Carte graphique ???- De quoi faire les rendu du boulot fait sur le mac ^^ ensuite de quoi imprimé des page blanche => ok je sort .
de quoi coupé les pages blanches






Les programmes ouvert sont:

=> Cinema 4D R13
=> After effect Cs5.5


*Vous en dites quoi ??? *


----------



## Madalvée (21 Décembre 2011)

Tu as été à l'école avec Macinside ?


----------



## RdAdesign (22 Décembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tu as été à l'école avec Macinside ?



Non   qu'est ce qui te fais dire cela ??  ^^


----------



## Mandy90 (22 Décembre 2011)

RdAdesign a dit:


> *Vous en dites quoi ??? *


Que t'aime bien te la jouer, non ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2011)

RdAdesign a dit:


> Vous en dites quoi ???


Que tout le monde n'a pas le très haut débit et que trois photos de 6mo ça laisse le temps d'aller prendre un café 
Que c'est un peu flou 
Que je ne vois pas d'apple remote :rateau:
Mais que pitain ça fait du bien de voir un bureau qui ressemble à un bureau et non à un présentoir de matos informatique


----------



## RdAdesign (22 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Que tout le monde n'a pas le très haut débit et que trois photos de 6mo ça laisse le temps d'aller prendre un café
> Que c'est un peu flou
> Que je ne vois pas d'apple remote :rateau:
> Mais que pitain ça fait du bien de voir un bureau qui ressemble à un bureau et non à un présentoir de matos informatique



HAHAH grave ^^, pourquoi l'apple remote c'est si important ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

RdAdesign a dit:


> HAHAH grave ^^, pourquoi l'apple remote c'est si important ???



Parce qu'il y a deux clans sur MacGe : ceux qui ont un minimum de jugeotte, et qui considèrent l'Apple Remote comme un gadget pour bobos "gling gling", et ceux qui considèrent que tu es un looser s'il n'y a pas d'Apple Remote sur ton bureau. :sleep:

Choisis ton camp camarade !


----------



## djio101 (22 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a deux clans sur MacGe : ceux qui ont un minimum de jugeotte, et qui considèrent l'Apple Remote comme un gadget pour bobos "gling gling", et ceux qui considèrent que tu es un looser s'il n'y a pas d'Apple Remote sur ton bureau. :sleep:
> 
> Choisis ton camp camarade !



De toute façon cette télécommande n'a jamais servi à rien et toc.
Et avec la disparition de Front Row dans OS X Lion, à part servir de presse-papier, je vois plus trop pourquoi elle est toujours au catalogue Apple... Et vu le poids, à part servir de presse-papier-OCB... Allez, une taf pour les bobos, une taf pour les gogos...
Ahhhhh.... ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> vu le poids, à part servir de presse-papier-OCB...



Bon, tu exagères un peu quand même, là, elle peut aussi servir pour le JOB !


----------



## RdAdesign (22 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a deux clans sur MacGe : ceux qui ont un minimum de jugeotte, et qui considèrent l'Apple Remote comme un gadget pour bobos "gling gling", et ceux qui considèrent que tu es un looser s'il n'y a pas d'Apple Remote sur ton bureau. :sleep:
> 
> Choisis ton camp camarade !




Ok d'ac ba je suis un looser , car je considère la remote comme un crayon mal taillé sa sert a rien ^^  ok je sort =>>


----------



## Fìx (22 Décembre 2011)

RdAdesign a dit:


> *Vous en dites quoi ??? *



J'en dis que j'suis très heureux d'apprendre à la fois que Shiva est sur Mac et qu'elle fait partie des membres de MacGé!


----------



## RdAdesign (22 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'en dis que j'suis très heureux d'apprendre à la fois que Shiva est sur Mac et qu'elle fait partie des membres de MacGé!




hahahahhahaAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH Bien vuuuuu +1 franchement . ba wii 3souris mdr mais pas 4 bras ^^


Mais Vous m'enbrouillé tous :
                        => y en a un qui me demande si je suis dans une certaine ecole  
                            => un pas content parce qui ya pas de remote :rateau:
                               => et toi qui me parle de shiva 
Mdr vous faites rire


----------



## Average Joe (22 Décembre 2011)

Désolé pour les amateurs de Lion et/ou qui considèrent la Remote comme bling bling mais moi elle me sert. En l'occurrence à lancer/pauser/reprendre la lecture d'un morceau dans iTunes que j'essaye de répéter à la guitare.


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2011)

Nan, mais arrêtez de tout prendre au premier degré. Le coup de la remote est un running gag lancé il y a longtemps par feu -(pas tant que ça)- ponkhead, rien de plus. 
On est au bar, savez-vous ? et notre ami RdAdesign l'a bien compris, lui .


----------



## djio101 (22 Décembre 2011)

l'Apple Remote est au Mac ce que le Dahut est à la montagne...


----------



## iMacounet (22 Décembre 2011)

Mon bureau definitif, du bon côté, et de bonne qualité, avec une Apple Remote alu. 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------




djio101 a dit:


> l'Apple Remote est au Mac ce que le Dahut est à la montagne...


T'as d'ja vu un Dahut toi ?


----------



## djio101 (22 Décembre 2011)

> T'as d'ja vu un Dahut toi ?



Je voulais dire "indissociable" !!!

Arf !


----------



## nadim06150 (27 Décembre 2011)

voici le mien un peu rangé et bonne fêtes a tous


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Et pas d'Apple Remote.
Pffffffffff...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2011)

Si, si, près du truc bleu à gauche...


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Ah oui, au temps pour moi.
C'est le gros truc bleu qui...
'fin bref, nadim, tu n'es pas un looser et tu viens d'obtenir le droit de continuer à poster ici !


----------



## nadim06150 (27 Décembre 2011)

la remote est à gauche a coté de la 360


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Ce qui laisse entier le mystère du gros truc bleu, tout de même.
Qu'est-ce, se demande la foule ébahie, mais qu'est-ce ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2011)

un pot d'aisance ?


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> un pot d'aisance ?



Tu connais des gens capable de déféquer en rectangle, toi ?
Arrête de fréquenter des mutants, ça ne te réussit pas.


----------



## nadim06150 (27 Décembre 2011)

non c'est juste une lampe ...


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Quoi ?
Les mutants défèquent sur des lampes ???
Mais c'est ignoble !!!

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## nadim06150 (27 Décembre 2011)

moi je l'aime bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

Une petite devinette pour changer ! 
Sur mon bureau j'ai ma bougie de Noël (voir photo) - je l'ai surnommée affectueusement "Bubba" ... Pourquoi ????
Un coup de boule à la première réponse juste !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2011)

Parce qu'elle te rappelle une &#339;uvre d'Adrian ?  Ah ben nan, lui n'a que deux "b", un au début et l'autre au milieu, pas trois. Bon, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le film de Don Coscarelli, restent les bubble gums Hubba Bubba ou les crevettes ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2011)

Parce que tu l'allumes quand il fait frisquet (Bouba et Frisquette).

Je sors.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce qu'elle te rappelle une &#339;uvre d'Adrian ?  Ah ben nan, lui n'a que deux "b", un au début et l'autre au milieu, pas trois. Bon, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le film de Don Coscarelli, restent les bubble gums Hubba Bubba ou les crevettes ?


Il y a un indice valable dans ta réponse !!!!! :rateau:

ps : je vous laisse jusque 22 H !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il y a un indice valable dans ta réponse !!!!! :rateau:
> 
> ps : je vous laisse jusque 22 H !



Les bubble gums ou les crevettes ? (les bubble gums, zont la bonne couleur, mais les crevettes de Forest Gump, je ne vois pas ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les bubble gums ou les crevettes ? (les bubble gums, zont la bonne couleur, mais les crevettes de Forest Gump, je ne vois pas ?)


Allez ! Tu brûles .... ça a effectivement rapport avec Forrest Gump !!!
Mais, si tu me connais bien, c'est quand même un peu "tordu" !


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



On dirait le sextoy de JPTK ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait le sextoy de JPTK ?!


Et qu'est-ce que le sextoy de JPTK ferait chez moi ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Tu brûles .... ça a effectivement rapport avec Forrest Gump !!!
> Mais, si tu me connais bien, c'est quand même un peu "tordu" !



Assez tordu pour que la forme te rappelle celle d'une crevette Bubba Gump ? 







thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce que le sextoy de JPTK ferait chez moi ????



Et quel rapport pourrait-il avoir avec Forest Gump


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

Euh non ! Pas tordu à ce point quand même !:rateau:

ps : encore 10 minutes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh non ! Pas tordu à ce point quand même !:rateau:
> 
> ps : encore 10 minutes !



Alors je donne ma langue aux shrimps 



> La crevette c'est le fruit de la mer : on la fais au barbecue, bouillie, grillé, rôtie, sautée, t'as la crevette kebab, la crevette créole, le gombo de crevette, à la planche, à&#65279; la vapeur en sauce, tu fais l'avocat crevette, la crevette citron, la crevette à l'ail, la crevette au poivre, la soupe de crevette, le ragoût de crevette, la salade de crevette, le cocktail de crevette, le hamburger de crevette, le sandwich crevette......euh....c'est à peu prés tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

L'heure de vérité !

Extrait d'un des dialogues de "Forrest Gump" lors de l'arrivée de Forrest et Bubba au Vietnam devant le Lieutenant Dan :
Le Lieutenant Dan : _Hé Bubba ! Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ta lèvre ?_
Bubba : _Ben j'sais pas, suis né comme ça !_
Le Lieutenant Dan : _Tu ferais bien de la rentrer ... tu risques de te la prendre dans un piège !_

Ce matin, en me levant, je vois ma bougie et, illumination, je me dis : _"Oh P..... on dirait la lèvre de Bubba"_

Quand je disais que c'était tordu !:rateau:

...mes excuses !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Pour les fans de matos dernier cri vous repasserez. 

Le bureau familial à la maison. Dans son jus et sans mise en scène. Le vieux powerbook G4 - 6 ans et 2 petites touches en moins mais increvable :love:. Derrière le 24" Samsung pour mater des films ou pour les jeux des moutards en grand. Et des babioles. Dont un DD externe Iomega encore dans sa boîte. J'ai l'impression que le pwbk n'arrive pas à  l'alimenter même en double branchement. :mouais:






Ouaips la photo est dégueu et alors ? ​


----------



## ergu (29 Décembre 2011)

Et le mur orange au fond, c'est pour faire genre "J'aime macg" et fermer nos yeux et nos âmes à ton absence criante d'Apple Remote, je suppose...

et bien

*CA NE MARCHE PAS !!!

*
T'es un looser et pi c'est tout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Et le mur orange au fond, c'est pour faire genre "J'aime macg" et fermer nos yeux et nos âmes à ton absence criante d'Apple Remote, je suppose...
> 
> et bien
> 
> ...



Fais pas attention à lui, IVANHOE, de toute façon, les appeule rimeaute, c'est pour les bobos gling gling, les gens sensés s'interdisent d'en posséder une, ou du moins de la montrer en public !



IVANOE a dit:


> Dans son jus et sans mise en scène. Le vieux powerbook G4 - 6 ans et 2 petites touches en moins mais increvable :love:



Là, je peux peut-être te dépanner, ce sont quelles touches qu'il te manque ?


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> . J'ai l'impression que le pwbk n'arrive pas à  l'alimenter même en double branchement. :mouais:



Etrange, j'ai le même qui me sert de jukebox et toute la musique est sur un DD externe usb2.

Un seul connecteur suffit même si de temps en temps, il perd le contact.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Et le mur orange au fond, c'est pour faire genre "J'aime macg" et fermer nos yeux et nos âmes à ton absence criante d'Apple Remote, je suppose...
> 
> et bien
> 
> ...



Et merde ma ruse a foiré devant la perspicacité de notre ami qui n'ergute pas avec les Apple Rimeaute.

Oui j'avoue j'ai honte. Je n'ai pas d'Appeul Rimeaute. :rose:


Maintenant méprisez-moi ! Si si j'aime ça ! Ah oui j'aime qu'on me méprise. Traitez moi de merde. Oh oui !!! De sous-merde !!! oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! Encore !!! Vomissez-moi à la gueule !!! Rahahaaaaaaaaaaa lovley !!! Encore encore encore !!! Je suis une sous-raclure de fond de chiottes !!!! Si dites-le par pitiéééééé !!!!! Ouiiiiiiiii !!!!!! J'ai pas d'Appeul Rimeaute !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Oui j'avoue j'ai honte. Je n'ai pas d'Appeul Rimeaute. :rose:



Il n'y a pourtant pas de quoi, car outre :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais pas attention à lui, IVANHOE, de toute façon, les appeule rimeaute, c'est pour les bobos gling gling, les gens sensés s'interdisent d'en posséder une, ou du moins de la montrer en public !



Avoir ce gadget alors que son Mac est dépourvu de l'interface qui permettrait de l'utiliser, là, ce n'est plus du snobisme, c'est de la débilité profonde 


Et sinon, les touches qu'il te manque, ce sont lesquelles, que je vois si je peux te les fournir (gratuitement, s'entend, seuls les frais d'envoi postal seront à ta charge) ?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Et merde ma ruse a foiré devant la perspicacité de notre ami qui n'ergute pas avec les Apple Rimeaute.
> 
> Oui j'avoue j'ai honte. Je n'ai pas d'Appeul Rimeaute. :rose:



il y en a dans les PA de macgé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Merci Pascal 77 mais ce n'est pas grave. Ce sont les deux touches en bas à droite de déplacement vertical. Arrachés par les mioches qui seraient bien capables de les arracher une seconde fois.  Alors je laisse comme ça ! 

Oui certes mon système ne fonctionne pas avec l'Appeul Rimeaute mais c'est vrai que la Rimeaute c'est tout un spirit ultra-fun Cupertinosien quand même. Ne pas avoir de d'Appeul Rimeaute c'est quand même trop grave la honte. :rose: Même si elle ne sert à rien.

J'en aurai une que je la porterai autour du cou. Histoire de montrer que l'âme de Steve Jobs (Que son Nom soit sanctifié dans l'éternité et au-delà ! ) est aussi descendue sur moi. Que j'ai l'Appeul spirit quoi. Je la oindrai chaque jour d'huile sacrée à base extraite de la première pression à froid d'iMac vierges. Je me prosternerai pour jamais l'Appeul spirit ne me quitte. Je ferai même des sacrifices humains à mon Appeul Rimeaute s'il le fallait même si ça ne plaira pas ç à Shub2. 

Je suis un misérable. Je trahis la communauté Mac, cette belle et grande communauté solidaire qui a réalisé enfin le rêve d'un monde beau et bon où tous les ceusses et les ceuzes qui s'aiment d'amour. Ah l'Appeul spirit... :love::love::love:

J'avoue cette nuit avoir fait un rêve érotique avec une Appeul Rimeaute dedans... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77 mais ce n'est pas grave. Ce sont les deux touches en bas à droite de déplacement vertical. Arrachés par les mioches qui seraient bien capables de les arracher une seconde fois.  Alors je laisse comme ça !



Bon, ben si tu changes d'avis, ces deux touches là, je les ai, si tu les veux, tu me passe un MP, elles ne te couteront que le prix du timbre pour envoyer la lettre (moins de 2 &#8364;, et probablement moins de 1).


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben si tu changes d'avis, ces deux touches là, je les ai, si tu les veux, tu me passe un MP, elles ne te couteront que le prix du timbre pour envoyer la lettre (moins de 2 , et probablement moins de 1).



T'as pas une batterie de PB G4 12" encore en état ?


----------



## Fìx (29 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben si tu changes d'avis, ces deux touches là, je les ai, si tu les veux, tu me passe un MP, elles ne te couteront que le prix du timbre pour envoyer la lettre (moins de 2 , et probablement moins de 1).



T'as une solution pour ceux qui ont ces deux touches mais rien qui va autour? (je crois qu'elle appartenaient à un MacPro 12 coeurs si ma mémoire est bonne... :rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> T'as une solution pour ceux qui ont ces deux touches mais rien qui va autour? (je crois qu'elle appartenaient à un MacPro 12 coeurs si ma mémoire est bonne... :rose: )



Ben oui, j'accepte de grand c&#339;ur de te passer ma pointe Bic®&#8482; pour que tu puisse signer le chèque qui te permettra de devenir propriétaire de ce qui manque


----------



## iMacounet (30 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Pour les fans de matos dernier cri vous repasserez.
> 
> Le bureau familial à la maison. Dans son jus et sans mise en scène. Le vieux powerbook G4 - 6 ans et 2 petites touches en moins mais increvable :love:. Derrière le 24" Samsung pour mater des films ou pour les jeux des moutards en grand. Et des babioles. Dont un DD externe Iomega encore dans sa boîte. J'ai l'impression que le pwbk n'arrive pas à  l'alimenter même en double branchement. :mouais:
> 
> ...



Ces PowerBooks G4 Alu sont encore très bien (Même si il est obsolète face à mon iMac) 
Je me sers là, actuellement d'un PB G4 12" 1.33 (1.25Gb - 160Go) qui fonctionne encore très bien, malgré la batterie HS.


----------



## Vladimok (30 Décembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mon bureau definitif, du bon côté, et de bonne qualité, avec une Apple Remote alu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi le boitier jaune ?


----------



## kaos (30 Décembre 2011)

ça ressemble à un kaos pad je dirais


----------



## iMacounet (30 Décembre 2011)

C'est un Korg Kaossilator.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Décembre 2011)

Un aperçu du bureau, d'habitude il n'y a qu'un des deux portables en fonctionnement, l'autre partie du bureau servant à ouvrir les dossiers papiers (cela existe encore....)

le luxe ce sont les enceintes focal XS

Sinon il y a :

un MBP de 2008
un Imac de 2007
un MBA de 2009
un Mac Mini Serveur de 2010
un Ipad 2 de 2011
et deux Iphones 4S un perso et un pro

les remotes datent un peu aussi...


----------



## Daisuki (2 Janvier 2012)

Sous Windows


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2012)

Daisuki a dit:


> Sous Windows


... ... J'ai vomi !

ps : je plaisante bien entendu !


----------



## Daisuki (2 Janvier 2012)

... moi aussi ...  

:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2012)

Moi aussi j'ai vomi.

Passke arriver à faire une photo floue et partielle de ton bureau avec une définition de 5mpx, chapeau bas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2012)

Daisuki a dit:


> ... moi aussi ...
> :rateau:


----------



## Daisuki (2 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai vomi.
> 
> Passke arriver à faire une photo floue et partielle de ton bureau avec une définition de 5mpx, chapeau bas


Je vois que tu n'as pas l'ENORME CHANCE de possédé un Samsung Wave avec son écran Amoled qui est flou et qui fait des tache Jaunes et Violets ! 
Essaye de faire une belle photo avec tu verras !


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2012)

Daisuki a dit:


> Je vois que tu n'as pas l'ENORME CHANCE de possédé un Samsung Wave avec son écran Amoled qui est flou et qui fait des tache Jaunes et Violets !
> Essaye de faire une belle photo avec tu verras !



On rigole, on rigole mais entre faire des photos p********s et les poster, il y a une marge, non ?

Mais comme cette marge chez toi semble faible, je te propose de partager ta photographie dans PVPBP.
(Sinon, fais attention à la taille : les modos sont tatillons là-bas.)


----------



## djio101 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bon, les gars, ça tchatche, ça tchatche, ça moque un peu aussi, mais pour ma part, je raffole de ces photos de bureau... Donc merci aux contributeurs (dont je fis partie il y a quelques temps, et vas-y que j'm'envoie des fleurs moi-même-personnellement-tout-seul).

_Notez au passage cet usage incroyablement magnifique du passé simple...!!_


----------



## ergu (3 Janvier 2012)

djio101 a dit:


> ma part, je raffole de ces photos de bureau...



Qu'on l'empaille et qu'on l'expose pour l'édification des générations futures !


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'aime bien parce qu'on voit de tout :


Le bureau hyper classe bien rangé, avec un iMac au milieu qui se sent seul
Un bureau "normal", avec 3 iMac, 4 MacBook Air/Pro, 8 iPhone et 54 Remotes
Le bureau en bordel (87% des posts), avec tout ce que tu veux même un PC, un cendrier et le dernier numéro de FHM Picsou Magazine
... et j'en passe !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2012)

La rentrée n'est jamais facile, sans compter que l'environnement n'est pas toujours des plus accueillant.

Bref : 2h30 de boulot en 2012, et je viens de poser 2 jours de congé pour essayer de me remettre du choc ...

:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> je te propose de partager ta photographie dans PVPBP



Ou dans nos animaux en posture décalée parce que la chat caché sous cette pile de dossiers c'est vachement drôle


----------



## djio101 (3 Janvier 2012)

@ ERGU...

*Qu'on m'empaille, pourquoi pas, mais alors qu'on me pose sur un bureau et qu'on envoie la photo sur ce forum !!!*

Niark-Niark...


----------



## ziommm (4 Janvier 2012)

Et voila comment je profite de mes vacances...


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2012)

j'aimerais bien qu'il ressemble à ça mon bureau


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Janvier 2012)

Naaaan c'est trop moche ! :sick:


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2012)

Oui mais il faut visualiser avec les deux écoutes _Genelec_, l&#8217;écran 24&#8221;, le _pad_ de contrôle et la table de mixage _total recall_ (j&#8217;adore les potards qui bougent tout seul).

Mais pas le macpro, non, le macpro il est beaucoup plus loin dans son caisson insonorisé


----------



## Average Joe (5 Janvier 2012)

kaos a dit:


> j'aimerais bien qu'il ressemble à ça mon bureau


La vache, ça fait un paquet d'angles pour se cogner les pattes dedans. Moi j'aime bien avoir de la place pour bouger les miennes même quand je suis assis.


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2012)

Nan mais c'est supra moche c'est tout


----------



## ziommm (6 Janvier 2012)

Moi je trouve ça pas si mal, une fois du bon matos monté dessus, ça doit poser le décor quand même.

En tout cas ça a l'air pratique, et pratique, c'est bien.


----------



## Calderan (6 Janvier 2012)

pas pratique pour mettre ses jambes en dessous par contre


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2012)

C'est pas un bureau en fait, c'est un stand pour une boutique :hein:


----------



## Calderan (6 Janvier 2012)

effectivement, dans cet objectif c'est très pratique


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2012)

dites, merci de laisser dormir tranquillement ce sujet ou de le réveiller avec des visuels en rapport avec le sujet.

Deux indices : « votre » et « bureau »


----------



## anntraxh (1 Février 2012)

je frime un max !


----------



## djio101 (1 Février 2012)

Belle quantité de beaux iMac !!

Euh... Dis-moi, la boîte de mouchoirs, c'est que pour les rhumes ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2012)

Oui, pas mal. Un modèle exclusif sur la gauche on dirait, quel est ce modèle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2012)

V'là un mec qui a 6 yeux, 4 mains et un nez...


----------



## ergu (2 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> V'là un mec qui a 6 yeux, 4 mains et un nez...



Et pas une seule Apple Remote - c'te looseuse !


----------



## anntraxh (2 Février 2012)

oui en effet , gros  rhume , et j'ai pas pensé à ôter la boite  pas de mise en scène, donc ! 
et sur la gauche, jeunot, c'est un écran Apple Cinema Display 20 " de 2004 que l'on m'a donné, et qui fonctionne toujours admirablement. Il est branché sur l'iMac 20 " (2007) central via adaptateur Dr.Bott; à moi le plaisir du travail sur double écran !  

 Un mec ???? hinhinhin   :rateau:


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Février 2012)

Attention vraie question :

2 iMacs si prochent, tu t'en sers vraiment des 2 ? en même temps ? ou il y en a 1 pour le monsieur et 1 pour la madame ? (ou pour 2 madames d'ailleurs)


----------



## anntraxh (2 Février 2012)

Il n'y a qu'une madame  ( pas de monsieur ), et en fait, je voulais absolument pouvoir utiliser cet Apple Display, sa luminosité et les couleurs sont bien plus belles que celles des iMacs récents, à mon avis ! 
Il n'est pas reconnu par mon Imac Intel Core i3, mais il l'est par un iMac plus ancien ; je rêvais depuis longtemps de pouvoir travailler ( sur logiciels graphiques par ex.) avec 2 écrans 

Ma fille a apprécié aussi ces 2 écrans pour rédiger un travail d'étude universitaire, le texte en cours sur l'écran de gauche et les documents divers sur l'iMac.

Je ne me sers donc pas vraiment des 2 iMacs "ensemble" ! Quoique *


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2012)

anntraxh a dit:


> sur la gauche, jeunot, c'est un écran Apple Cinema Display 20 " de 2004 que l'on m'a donné, et qui fonctionne toujours admirablement.



Rhoo le même que moi (mais il est de 2003, pas de 2004), et tu sais quoi ? Moi aussi, on me l'a donné coucou: Bigdidou) :love:

Bon, chez moi, il est "au milieu", vu que l'écran secondaire, c'est le 15 pouces de mon MBP !









anntraxh a dit:


> en fait, je voulais absolument pouvoir utiliser cet Apple Display, sa luminosité et les couleurs sont bien plus belles que celles des iMacs récents, à mon avis !



Oh que je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## richi01 (9 Février 2012)

Voir la pièce jointe 87462

Voir la pièce jointe 87472


Je suis plus fan d'apple que du rangement


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2012)

ah ouais ,  toi faut vite que tu te trouves soit une occupation soit une copineuh ... 

Je suppose que quand tu cuisine tu fais des tartes aux pommes non ?


----------



## Nephtys (10 Février 2012)

Promis je vais poster une photos de mes bureaux demain.

J'ai une question richi01 : Tu l'as eu où le poster avec les G3 ????? J'Adoooooore !! J'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque en le voyant !!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h06 ----------

C'est bon je l'ai trouvé sur ebay !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2012)

Nephtys a dit:


> Tu l'as eu où le poster avec les G3 ????? J'Adoooooore !! J'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque en le voyant !!!!



AppleSpirit, sors de ce corps


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Nephtys a dit:


> Tu l'as eu où le poster avec les G3 ????? J'Adoooooore !! J'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque en le voyant !!!!


 
Cocaïne sort de ce corps


----------



## Nephtys (10 Février 2012)

Je sias je suis un peu givrée sur les bords !

Monsieur veut pas du poster dans le bureau ! Dommage !


----------



## Fìx (10 Février 2012)

Si ça intéresse.... j'peux imprimer des pommes, des poires, des oranges... c'que vous voulez jusqu'à 1m50.... voire plus en plusieurs lès...

Tarifs négociables via MP.... 


Merci. 




PS : bien sûr, c'est largement plus cher qu'ebay.... celà va de soit... Mais ça valait le coup de le préciser...


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Février 2012)

on est bien d'accord : Lego c'est immortel !

:love:


----------



## Nephtys (10 Février 2012)

Voilà mon premier bureau : 






Et celui sur lequel je travail toute la journée :


----------



## Vladimok (10 Février 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Si ça intéresse.... j'peux imprimer des pommes, des poires, des oranges... c'que vous voulez jusqu'à 1m50.... voire plus en plusieurs lès...
> 
> Tarifs négociables via MP....
> 
> ...



Tu fais quoi comme taf ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Tu fais quoi comme taf ?



En voilà; une question ! Il est imprimeur de pommes, de poires et d'oranges, c'est l'évidence même (mais je l'engage tout de même à remplacer les oranges par des scoubidous, c'est plus porteur) !


----------



## kaos (11 Février 2012)

Euh Nephou , t'as un disque dur externe en forme de chaussure de ski ou quoi ?


----------



## jaimeapple (13 Février 2012)

Le mien n'a rien de spécial...


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2012)

S'il pouvait au moins avoir une Apple Remote...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> S'il pouvait au moins avoir une Apple Remote...



Tu connais la différence entre une apple Remote et un tampax ?


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2012)

Chais pas...

Faut pas se tromper avant de poster la photo de son bureau ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2012)

Hin, hin hin...  



​


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2012)

Même pas de tampax, c'te looser !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2012)

Je ne répondrais pas à la provoc !


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Même pas de tampax, c'te looser !



Mais si regarde bien en plein milieu de l'écran !!

..
il doit être usagé, c'est pour ça qu'il colle à la vitre


----------



## ziommm (27 Février 2012)

Nouvelles enceintes, nouveau bureau.​


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> ...
> 
> Nouvelles enceintes, nouveau bureau.​



FAKE !

Elles (surtout celle de gauche) sont déjà pleines de traces de doigts...


----------



## jogary (27 Février 2012)

Hello,

Peut-on mettre un photo de son bureau PRO ?  

Combien max de kilo la photo ?


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Le MacBook Pro est sous le piano


----------



## ziommm (27 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> FAKE !
> 
> Elles (surtout celle de gauche) sont déjà pleines de traces de doigts...



C'est parce que j'adore les tripoter, les enceintes... :mouais:


----------



## Nomi (3 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Nouvelles enceintes, nouveau bureau.​



C'est quoi ton support pour le Macbook pro ?


----------



## Oliv0042 (3 Mars 2012)

Voila chez moi.....


----------



## djio101 (3 Mars 2012)

J'adore le bureau en verre. Un peu moins la lampe, mais l'ensemble est très cosy. L'iMac est vraiment une réussite sur le plan esthétique.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2012)

C'est vrai qu'il est plutôt pas mal ce bureau cependant l'absence de tiroirs me gênerais à la longue. Pareil pour l'absence de roulettes sous la chaise Starck, ça m'userais (le parquet).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------




Nomi a dit:


> C'est quoi ton support pour le Macbook pro ?



Un Z en alu qu'on appelle Zorro


----------



## jpultra (3 Mars 2012)

Mon bureau est beaucoup trop moche à mon goût pour que je le prenne en photo !!


----------



## Rom59 (3 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Voici le bureau de mon papa 

- bureau en béton ciré sur mesure maison en version économique
- applique murale jieldé
- lampe de bureau Home Made
- tabouret sur base de liège de tracteur en fonte et d'un ressort
- ah oui .... et aussi iMac 20"


----------



## ziommm (3 Mars 2012)

Nomi a dit:


> C'est quoi ton support pour le Macbook pro ?



T'as de la chance, j'avais jeté l'emballage, mais je viens de retrouver la notice dans le fond d'un tiroir ^^'.

La marque c'est "ARTWIZZ", et l'objet en question porte juste le doux nom de "AluStand".

Je l'ai eu pour 25&#8364; chez Mac Line, mais je crois que ce modèle n'est plus en vente chez eux.

P.S. : Je le recommanderai seulement si tu as un bureau bien stable, parce que les 2 lames en métal ont un léger effet ressort quand on les sollicite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Je le recommanderai seulement si tu as un bureau bien stable, parce que les 2 lames en métal ont un léger effet ressort quand on les sollicite.



Mais nan, t'as rien compris, c'est fait exprès, comme ça, si l'ordi tombe du bureau, grâce à l'effet ressort, en arrivant par terre, il rebondit, et remonte tout seul sur le bureau ! :rateau:


----------



## Average Joe (4 Mars 2012)

Oliv0042 a dit:


> Voila chez moi.....


Wow, bureau en verre, chaise en verre, lampe en verre On ne peut plus raccord, et original. Par contre la chaise en verre, ça doit être plutôt dur à la longue, non ? Ça ne doit pas inciter à se servir longtemps du Mac. J'ai opté pour quelque chose de plus rembourré et avec appuie-tête pour pouvoir roupiller devant Youtube après manger :sleep: 

Ceci dit, je trouve que le verre était encore plus cohérent esthétiquement avec les Mac époque G4.


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Mars 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Wow, bureau en verre, chaise en verre, lampe en verre On ne peut plus raccord, et original. Par contre la chaise en verre, ça doit être plutôt dur à la longue, non ? Ça ne doit pas inciter à se servir longtemps du Mac. J'ai opté pour quelque chose de plus rembourré et avec appuie-tête pour pouvoir roupiller devant Youtube après manger :sleep:
> 
> Ceci dit, je trouve que le verre était encore plus cohérent esthétiquement avec les Mac époque G4.



J'pense plus à du plexiglas® que du verre... Mais l'idée est là


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2012)

Seul le bureau est en verre et non signé par un designer. Le reste du mobilier est en polycarbonate fabriqué par Kartell.


----------



## ergu (4 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais nan, t'as rien compris, c'est fait exprès, comme ça, si l'ordi tombe du bureau, grâce à l'effet ressort, en arrivant par terre, il rebondit, et remonte tout seul sur le bureau ! :rateau:



Un support pour macsupilami - houba, houba, hop !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2012)

Aujourd'hui, dépoussiérage...


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Mars 2012)

:love:

Magnifique couette !


----------



## Fìx (8 Mars 2012)

Tout c'bazar et même pas une Apple Remote! T'vas t'faire tuer!!!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2012)

Regarde bien sur le mini avant de vanner dans le vide&#8230;


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Tout c'bazar et même pas une Apple Remote! T'vas t'faire tuer!!!



sur le MacMini  j'ai 2 remote a vendre au cas ou


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> sur le MacMini



C'est pas très malin de m'avoir mis dans ta liste d'ignorés !

De quoi t'as l'air maintenant avec tes  à tout bout de champ


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2012)

fake, j'ai personne dans ma liste d'ignorés


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Mars 2012)

Z'allez arrêter avec vos  !!!

Non mais


----------



## iMacounet (10 Mars 2012)

Il ya une Apple Remote alu qui traîne sur l'enceinte.


----------



## ergu (11 Mars 2012)




----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2012)

Oah l'aut' qui poste deux fois la même tof '.

T'aurais AU MOINS pu rajouter l'apple remote sur celle-ci !


----------



## ergu (11 Mars 2012)

Vu le format, j'ai failli la poster aussi dans les panoramas,
Vu que je me la pète avec mon effet à deux balles, je me serais bien tenté pvpbpvpbpvpb,
Ou les animaux en posture insolite vu qu'il y a un éléphant sur le bureau,

Mais bon, faut pas abuser des bonnes choses...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Vu que je me la pète avec mon effet à deux balles, je me serais bien tenté pvpbpvpbpvpb,


Elle ne penche pas assez pour y être éligible


----------



## ergu (11 Mars 2012)

Un petit peu, quand même...

Si je rajoute une rambarde ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2012)

Ou un lampadaire déformé, avec vue sur un port.


----------



## ergu (12 Mars 2012)

Cool - je cherche un lac en pente pour faire bonne mesure et je reviens.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Cool - je cherche un lac en pente.



La il faudrait voir avec Xondousan


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> La il faudrait voir avec Xondousan



Pour s'écouler, tout lac est tributaire d'une dénivellation même infime. Notre ami sait cela 

Pour le lac Léman 





> La durée de rétention de l'eau est d'environ 12 ans


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Pour s'écouler, tout lac est tributaire d'une dénivellation même infime. Notre ami sait cela



Certes, mais la surface de l'eau n'est pas en pente pour autant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Certes, mais la surface de l'eau n'est pas en pente pour autant



Entrée du Lac Léman à Saint-Gingolf : 374 mètres 
Sortie du Lac Léman à Genève : 373.60 mètres

Ce qui fait une jolie pente douce :hein: pour une longueur de 72,8 km


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Certes, mais la surface de l'eau n'est pas en pente pour autant



Ça dépend, dans un étang de faible surface, en première approximation, tu as raison, dans un lac, en théorie, non, la surface de l'eau (ou du moins sa surface moyenne) est parallèle à la pente moyenne du fond(hors singularité gravitationnelle).

Par ailleurs, toujours hors singularité gravitationnelle, dans l'absolu, la surface d'un plan d'eau au repos, c'est une portion de la surface d'une sphère, pas une surface plane, donc, parler de "pente" est impropre à décrire la situation réelle !


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2012)

OTAR, mais en fait OSETLKSLP


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il ya une Apple Remote alu qui traîne sur l'enceinte.



Tiens ! Depuis quand t&#8217;es sorti de prison ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> OTAR, mais en fait OSETLKSLP



Hum je me lance :

On 
S'
En 
Touche
Le 
Kiki
Sous
Lactose
Permanent ?

Je dois pas être loin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hum je me lance :
> 
> On
> S'
> ...



Non, il a juste fait une faute de frappe, tous les anciens piliers du bar te le diront, c'est un R à la fin c'est *O*n *S*'*E*n *T*ape *L*e *K*iki *S*ur *L*a *R*ambarde (et c'est © sonnyboy, hein, ça ne sait pas rigoler avec ça, une fois, hein ! )

mais t'avais bon pour le kiki !


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Tiens ! Depuis quand tes sorti de prison ?



Depuis qu'il a une Apple Remote.
L'Apple Remote aide à sortir de prison plus vite.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il a juste fait une faute de frappe, tous les anciens piliers du bar te le diront, c'est un R à la fin c'est *O*n *S*'*E*n *T*ape *L*e *K*iki *S*ur *L*a *R*ambarde (et c'est © sonnyboy, hein, ça ne sait pas rigoler avec ça, une fois, hein ! )
> 
> mais t'avais bon pour le kiki !


NTAT 
Pas de faute de frappe mon bon Pascal. Je prenais simplement la variante 'sur le poulailler'.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> NTAT
> Pas de faute de frappe mon bon Pascal. Je prenais simplement la variante 'sur le poulailler'.



Cher Romuald,

Merci d'employer un langage limpide.

Cdt,

L,


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> NTAT
> Pas de faute de frappe mon bon Pascal. Je prenais simplement la variante 'sur le poulailler'.



Ah mince, c'est vrai, je l'avais oubliée, celle là &#8230; Sacré sonnyboy ! :rose:



petit_louis a dit:


> Cher Romuald,
> 
> Merci d'employer un langage limpide.
> 
> ...



Cherche pas, t'es trop jeune (sur le forum) pour pouvoir comprendre, l'aurait fallu que tu sois là "à la grande époque" !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2012)

/mode F. Cabrel...


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Depuis qu'il a une Apple Remote.
> L'Apple Remote aide à sortir de prison plus vite.


Merci de me soutenir !

J'ai la Remote en alu, ça fait plus classe !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2012)

Ne répondez pas à ce poster, c'est un vil voleur. 

Fuyez.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ne répondez pas à ce poster, c'est un vil voleur.
> 
> Fuyez.



j'savais que bobbynountchak n'était pas fréquentable...


----------



## l'écrit vain (14 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Merci de me soutenir !
> 
> J'ai la Remote en alu, ça fait plus classe !



Va scier des barreaux avec une remote en plastique, aussi...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Et sinon, personne ne voudrait poster une photo de son bureau par hasard ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2012)

Bah, toi !


----------



## ergu (14 Mars 2012)

Hein ?
Quoi ?
Pourquoi ?


Ah oui, merde...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bah, toi !



nan mais le coup du "c'est c'lui qui dit qui y est" ne fonctionne pas là Toum'aï...

Et puis je l'ai déjà dit il y a quelques pages déjà, j'ai pô d'bureau chez moi. Mon bureau c'est la bibliothèque (le meuble hein, j'ai pas une "pièce" bibliothèque... j'habite à Paris tout d'même...), la table du salon, ou les 2 en même temps parfois alors bon...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2012)

m'en fout, moi j'ai posté mon bureau et même mon lit 
alors ton salon on veut le voir


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Le problème c'est que c'est trop lumineux...

J'ai 17 fenêtres, reflétant chacune dans une arche composée de 17 miroirs... 

:king:


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2012)

Bla bla bla&#8230; Qu'on le jette aux lions !!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2012)

Ouais, dans 300 m2 pour 250 par mois
Profiteur !

___________
l----------------l  mon buro, ppf !


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Bon... j'voulais pas le mettre parce que c'est personnel, mais voilà mon bureau :







L'Apple Remote est sur la table en marbre au fond là bas... si si !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Bon... j'voulais pas le mettre parce que c'est personnel, mais voilà mon bureau :


Excuse-moi, mais n'est ce pas un peu kitsch ????????
Avis personnel : l'ensemble ne met pas ton Apple Remote en valeur ... dommage !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2012)

Ha ha ha&#8230;  Qu'on le jette aux lions !!


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais n'est ce pas un peu kitsch ????????
> Avis personnel : l'ensemble ne met pas ton Apple Remote en valeur ... dommage !



J'avoue que le parquet n'est pas tip top...


----------



## iMacounet (14 Mars 2012)

Mais ou est l'Apple Remote ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais ou est l'Apple Remote ?!


Toi, tu n'as pas bien lu le post de Simbouesse !
Regarde juste en-dessous de l'image...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

rappel : du temps des Rois, il n'y avait pas de toilettes !

conclusion : ne pas manger par terre dans TOUS le domaine !




Sinon des bureaux donc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> rappel : du temps des Rois, il n'y avait pas de toilettes !


Pas besoin ! Ils se bouchaient le c... avec l'Apple Remote !:rateau:


----------



## Th__72 (14 Mars 2012)

De bien beaux bureaux sur ce topic  
Voici le mien avec mes ordis !


----------



## meskh (15 Mars 2012)

Très 



Th__72 a dit:


> De bien beaux bureaux sur ce topic
> Voici le mien avec mes ordis !



Mais 


iMacounet a dit:


> Mais ou est l'Apple Remote ?!


----------



## Th__72 (15 Mars 2012)

Elle est timide, cachée derrière l'iMac


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

2 remarques :


Tu l'as trouvé où ton avatar 
FAKE ! On voit bien tout le bordel anormalement concentré sur le bureau d'à coté. Normalement c'est réparti sur les 2 n'est-ce pas


----------



## Th__72 (15 Mars 2012)

Pour la question 2, le bordel n'est concentré que sur un bureau. Ca fait contraste entre les deux, c'est vrai


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Je n'avais jamais posté d'image de mon bureau, car honteusement, je n'ai plus l'Apple remote. Elle est chez moi pour mon portable 

Mais bon, voilà mon travail recto/verso.






le bordel est naturel. De temps en temps, je range. la, ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## ergu (15 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> je n'ai plus l'Apple remote.



Et t'es toujours modo ?
'tain, mais tout fout l'camp !!!


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Justement, je suis modo au bureau, sans remote pour me déconcentrer 

C'est comme ma chatte, elle reste à la maison


----------



## ergu (15 Mars 2012)

Et rentré chez toi, tu te déconcentres comme un ouf en jouant avec ta chatte et ta remote, c'est ça ?
Hé, hé.
Des photos !
Des photos !


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais posté d'image de mon bureau, car honteusement, je n'ai plus l'Apple remote. Elle est chez moi pour mon portable
> 
> Mais bon, voilà mon travail recto/verso.
> 
> ...



Il est marrant ton iPad tout gris ? C'est l'iPad S ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

C'est ma tablette Wacom. Perdue au milieu du bordel....


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est ma tablette Wacom. Perdue au milieu du bordel....



Nan mais j'connais Wacom attends. J'ai même travaillé sur la toute première : la feuille blanche MOUAHAHAHAH


----------



## djio101 (21 Mars 2012)

Mon bureau, propre, rangé, avec un nouveau joujou à l'extrême gauche (qui est d'avantage squatté par les jeunes bambins que par les parents...), et l'Airport Extreme enfin branchée...et qui grésille lorsque l'iPad (3rd gen) télécharge des applications...


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mars 2012)

@Simbouesse : Ah, bien trouvé ça. 

Dijo101 : Classe, sobre, bien rangé ton bureau ... Trop bien rangé. 

Je vous montre mon deuxième bureau, mieux rangé que l'autre !


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2012)

Fait avec de la récup pour aller au plus pratique :rose:


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Mars 2012)

mmmh 2 grosses enceintes sur une planche _(qui picoraient du pain dur...)_ j'aurai pas confianche _(pour rimer avec planche...)_


----------



## Kornmuse (25 Mars 2012)

Hop une nouvelle photo de mon bureau...






Visible ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketsnl/6049328426/in/set-72157623817166139
GreG


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2012)

Rhhôôôôô..... Y'a un grain de poussière à droite du dock aïe-foune.

La loose ! (et pas d'appeulrimote par contre on dirait)


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2012)

Kornmuse a dit:


> Hop une nouvelle photo de mon bureau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est quoi ça ? vous etes siamois ? ou tu vie juste avec ton jumeau 

si si , la remote est bien sur la photo , mais il faut utiliser un logiciel permettant de voir ce qu'il n'y a pas dans le champs ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Mars 2012)

mais faut pas aimer le bordel.... ou être obligé de gérer plusieurs trucs en même temps.


----------



## Kamidh (27 Mars 2012)

Je suis hors sujet ! Mais il est important de signaler que certain ne connaissent même pas l'Apple Remote ! Que fait la police !

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/messenger-ne-souvre-plus-1060832.html#post11230362


----------



## ergu (27 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Je suis hors sujet ! Mais il est important de signaler que certaine ne connaisse même pas l'Apple Remote ! Que fait la police !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/messenger-ne-souvre-plus-1060832.html#post11230362



Il semble quebecois dans façon de s'exprimer à lui ou autre et peut-être pas avoir terminologie identique pour choses désigner.


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2012)

Tino par Nephou, sur Flickr​


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2012)

l'est bizarre, ta souris...


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> l'est bizarre, ta souris...



Oui hein ? Pas de fil, pas de pile mais des poils un peu grosse aussi mais relativement ergonomique. En revanche, la précision laisse pas mal à désirer


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

C'est une souris auto porteuse ?


----------



## kaos (9 Juin 2012)

Oh mon deiu ! c'est une "souris d'inde" 

"vous avez vu cet épisode de south park avec les groupes péruviens qui servent à éloigner les 
animaux d'inde / il y a les Rat d'inde les tyrano d'inde les lapins d'inde les abeilles d'inde etc ...












Mais néphou , la molette centrale sur ta souris se trouve ou ? de l'autre coté et au verso ? ;D


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Mais néphou , la molette centrale sur ta souris se trouve ou ? de l'autre coté et au verso ? ;D



À lancienne : pas de molette et un seul clic !


----------



## kaos (9 Juin 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> À lancienne : pas de molette et un seul clic !



et quand t'appuis ça fait "ouienp oueinp"


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

c'est bien cela doit tenir la menotte au chaud les soirs d'hiver


----------



## ziommm (21 Juin 2012)

Etant donné qu'Apple est assez avare en ports USB, J'ai décidé de me procurer un HUB USB.

Mais le machin est tellement léger que le simple poids des câbles le fait tomber de mon bureau. Et puis j'aime quand même pas avoir un truc qui se balade en vrac.

J'ai donc décidé de jouer à Bob le bricoleur, et je l'ai fixé sur le côté de mon bureau. J'ai ouvert le boitier, ai percé deux trous dans la partie inférieure, et l'ai fixé au flanc de mon bureau à l'aide de 2 vis, le tout assisté par une bande de double-face extra-fort, du genre pour fixer le vinyle au sol. (on n'est jamais trop prudent )






On peut aussi y voir mon DAC externe/ampli casque, acquis récemment. (Et l'une des raisons pour lesquelles il me fallait un HUB :rateau


----------



## nedd (25 Juin 2012)

ah ouais t'es du genre à porter une ceinture et des bretelles...


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2012)

Nouveau bureau. Il ya un détail qui devrais attirer votre attention ...


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il ya un détail qui devrais attirer votre attention ...



Mis à part l'horreur en pin sur laquelle on trouve divers trucs sans grand intérêt...

l'ombre en haut à gauche ?


----------



## ergu (27 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Nouveau bureau. Il ya un détail qui devrais attirer votre attention



Ta jambe gauche fait cinq bons centimètres de plus que ta jambe droite ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

Non, et oui je sais que le bureau est moche.


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2012)

Il n' y a pas de siège pour s' assoir.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Tu es fan de citroen ?


----------



## ergu (27 Juin 2012)

Ah! Quel suspens!
Bon sang de tripes, quel suspens!
Je n'en dors plus! (ce qui tombe bien, reconnaissons-le, vu que c'est le matin bien tassé, quand même.)

Quel est ce détail?
Quel est ce fameux détail...

Une petite voix me dit qu'aucune des hypothèses données n'est la bonne.
Je me ronge les ongles jusqu'au coude.


----------



## jugnin (27 Juin 2012)

Tas enfin réussi à voler un MacPro !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Juin 2012)

l'ombre de la prise ?
da capo confond sa droite et sa gauche ? 
la mezzanine est assortie au revêtement du sol ?
le tiroir du haut est plus petit que les autres ?


----------



## ergu (27 Juin 2012)

Tu ne sais pas conjuguer le verbe devoir ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Tu utilises un flash pour prendre un écran en photo ?


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

le mac pro est customisé ? (noir au lieu d'alu)

@Etoile : passée une certaine heure... la réflexion l'emporte sur la réflexion


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Il y a un accessoire (inutile) dont la possession est prohibée sur ton bureau (of course, j'ai envoyé un lien vers ton post aux MiB d'Apple ) !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Nouveau bureau. Il ya un détail qui devrais attirer votre attention ...


Le barbecue à gauche du bureau est éteint ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Le barbecue à gauche du bureau est éteint ?



C'est pas un barbecue, c'est la table à langer que sa moman utilise pour lui talquer le poum !


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2012)

T'as un magnifique tableau d'un oiseau corse flou hors-champ ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

la couleur du bureau va bien avec l'ensemble ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> la couleur du bureau va bien avec l'ensemble ?



C'était quand, ta dernière consultation d'Ophtalmo ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'était quand, ta dernière consultation d'Ophtalmo ?



On attend toujours l'original de ta photo pas floue


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On attend toujours l'original de ta photo pas floue



Ben oui, mais moi, j'attends toujours qu'on me dise où j'ai le droit de poster une photo d'1,5 Mo !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2012)

Sur un serveur FTP *comme celui là* ou *celui-là*

Gratuit et pas trop limité en poids, une fois la tof' chargée, tu copies le lien et tu nous le mets sur le fofo


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2012)

Ils ne vont pas te lâcher


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sur un serveur FTP *comme celui là* ou *celui-là*
> 
> Gratuit et pas trop limité en poids, une fois la tof' chargée, tu copies le lien et tu nous le mets sur le fofo



Laisse... il cherche sûrement à gagner du temps pour apprendre à se servir de l'outil netteté sur photoshop....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Laisse... il cherche sûrement à gagner du temps pour apprendre à se servir de l'outil netteté sur photoshop....



Je n'ai jamais vu d'outil "netteté" capable de rendre nette une photo floue  cela dit, les serveurs FTP comme ci comme ça, ça n'est pas le problème, toutes mes photos publiées sont sur *mon* serveur FTP, mais ça ne me dit pas où je peux la poster !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu d'outil "netteté" capable de rendre nette une photo floue  cela dit, les serveurs FTP comme ci comme ça, ça n'est pas le problème, toutes mes photos publiées sont sur *mon* serveur FTP, mais ça ne me dit pas où je peux la poster !



Dans le fil des photos que tout le monde trouve ratée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans le fil des photos que tout le monde trouve ratée !



Ben non, moi, je la trouve réussie, celle là, donc elle n'a pas sa place dans ce fil !


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, moi, je la trouve réussie, celle là, donc elle n'a pas sa place dans ce fil !



Côté cuisine alors.... T'inquiète, y'a toujours une solution !   


(ps : heureusement, il y a bien des outils dans photoshop pour (tenter d') "arranger" les photos floues. C'est pas toujours possible, mais des miracles sont bien possibles!  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> (ps : heureusement, il y a bien des outils dans photoshop pour (tenter d') "arranger" les photos floues. C'est pas toujours possible, mais des miracles sont bien possibles!  )



Dans les versions récentes, alors, parce que dans ma vieille version, les outils "netteté", j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est le flou, qu'ils rendent plus net


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Côté cuisine alors.... T'inquiète, y'a toujours une solution !
> 
> 
> (ps : heureusement, il y a bien des outils dans photoshop pour (tenter d') "arranger" les photos floues. C'est pas toujours possible, mais des miracles sont bien possibles!  )



Bin justement côté cuisine Monsieur Dec dit qu'il ferme le diaph pour avoir un plus grande zone de netteté afin de pouvoir flouter à sa guise ce qui doit l'être


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Bin justement côté cuisine Monsieur Dec dit qu'il ferme le diaph pour avoir un plus grande zone de netteté afin de pouvoir flouter à sa guise ce qui doit l'être&#8230;



Ben oui, mais voilà, sur un appareil entièrement automatique &#8230; 

Cela dit, on est un poil hors sujet, là, non ? Bon, PPF, voici une photo de mon bureau (parce que seul le centre de celui ci est intéressant, finalement, pas besoin de mettre toute la photo) !


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

c'est flou, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2012)

Otar ©


----------



## ergu (27 Juin 2012)

_Pendant ce temps, à Vera-Cruz, accoudé au bar, le nez dans sa trente-huitième tourtel, iMacounet pleure sur le naufrage des grandes idées contre l'iceberg du jenairanafout des ânes malheureusement surnuméraires.
_


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais voilà, sur un appareil entièrement automatique
> 
> Cela dit, on est un poil hors sujet, là, non ? Bon, PPF, voici une photo de mon bureau (parce que seul le centre de celui ci est intéressant, finalement, pas besoin de mettre toute la photo) !



C'est qui qui disait déjà un truc comme ..... :




Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'était quand, ta dernière consultation d'Ophtalmo ?



Ah oui, c'est bien lui ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> le mac pro est customisé ? (noir au lieu d'alu)
> 
> @Etoile : passée une certaine heure... la réflexion l'emporte sur la réflexion


C'est un G5 ! Et oui il est customisé, t'es le seul à l'avoir vu. 

Z'avez tous de la merde dans les zyeux, mais un très bon niveau de connerie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un G5 ! Et oui il est customisé, t'es le seul à l'avoir vu.
> 
> Z'avez tous de la merde dans les zyeux, mais un très bon niveau de connerie.



Il est customisé en noir ? Vu la photo et son éclairage, c'est possible, mais je ne suis pas certain que s'il ne l'était pas, ça se serait vu 

Tiens, voilà un PowerMac Customisé. De devant ça ne se voit pas trop :




Mais si on regarde l'arrière 









C'est mon serveur depuis que je lui ai greffé cette alim ATX après que la sienne soit passée l'arme à gauche.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est customisé en noir ? Vu la photo et son éclairage, c'est possible, mais je ne suis pas certain que s'il ne l'était pas, ça se serait vu


L'éclairage est bof, je sais ...

Oui, il est noir aspect carbone.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> _Pendant ce temps, à Vera-Cruz, accoudé au bar, le nez dans sa trente-huitième tourtel, iMacounet pleure sur le naufrage des grandes idées contre l'iceberg du jenairanafout des ânes malheureusement surnuméraires.
> _


C'est bô :love:, tu n'as jamais songé à écrire des bouquins ?

Et p'têt que le G5 est customisé en noir, mais y'a pas d'apple remote blanche, donc c'est nul


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bô :love:, tu n'as jamais songé à écrire des bouquins ?
> 
> Et p'têt que le G5 est customisé en noir, mais y'a pas d'apple remote blanche, donc c'est nul


Ô cher ami, je n'ai plus que la remote en alu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

@Pascal : C'est plus du hardware ça! 

Et t'aurais pu ranger les câbles.


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> C'est qui qui disait déjà un truc comme ..... :
> 
> Ah oui, c'est bien lui ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



P77 voit pas clair, c'est une évidence maintenant.



iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un G5 ! Et oui il est customisé, t'es le seul à l'avoir vu.



j'ai gagné quelque chose ?


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> P77 voit pas clair, c'est une évidence maintenant.



Bah si justement ! C'est bien ça qui est inquiétant ! Il voit clair, même sur des choses qui ne le sont pas... :sick:


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> P77 voit pas clair, c'est une évidence maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai gagné quelque chose ?


Un CDB.


----------



## ziommm (6 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de changer mon bureau de place, la fenêtre derrière les écrans, ça le faisait pas trop. :hein: En plus je pouvais plus l'ouvrir entièrement. A moi le grand air maintenant.


----------



## Téléchargeplus (6 Juillet 2012)

EEEEEt voila


----------



## ziommm (6 Juillet 2012)

Tu viens d'emménager ? Ou bien c'est juste un style de vie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Tu viens d'emménager ? Ou bien c'est juste un style de vie ?



C'est vrai qu'il "cartonne", son bureau !


----------



## ziommm (6 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il "cartonne", son bureau !



Je m'incline. 

Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77


----------



## kaos (6 Juillet 2012)

je crois qu'il télécharge plus qu'il ne range ;D


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2012)

Et il n'y a pas d'Apple remote


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et il n'y a pas d'Apple remote



Tu connais, la différence entre une Apple Remote et un tampax ?


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2012)

La pomme rouge sur le carton, c'est fait exprès?
En tout cas le paris-brest a l'air bon !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu connais, la différence entre une Apple Remote et un tampax ?



Non ?
Un truc du genre c'est blanc et ça cache un bouton


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Non ?
> Un truc du genre c'est blanc et ça cache un bouton



Nan, pas du tout la différence, c'est que l'Apple Remote, c'est pour les trous du c !


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (8 Juillet 2012)

Voilà pour moi!
Le stricte minimum pour composer.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

Le clavier du bas c'est un qwerty ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'Apple Remote, c'est pour les trous du c !



 c'est malin


----------



## kaos (8 Juillet 2012)

Silverrrr a dit:


> Voilà pour moi!
> Le stricte minimum pour composer.



Je le trouve super beau ton bureau rouge ... par contre coté son ... ça me parait petit


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

des fois il faut pas gd chose pour faire du son ....

tu verrais mon "bureau" il est encore plus petit


----------



## ordi71 (9 Juillet 2012)

Mon bureau qui a bien changé depuis 2011 :
Liste des changements :
-Nouveau bureau
-Ecran 15" en plu
-Ecran 20" remplaçant le 19"
-iPad
-Rangement ^^

Quelques photos en pièce jointe


----------



## kaos (9 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> des fois il faut pas gd chose pour faire du son ....
> 
> tu verrais mon "bureau" il est encore plus petit



Normal , t'es qu'un petit japonais / un home studio japonais ça fait 2 M²


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

moins lol

je suis sur un coin de table avec mon MBP, mon clavier maitre mpk mini et mon casque et pis c'est tout :rateau:


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (9 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Je le trouve super beau ton bureau rouge ... par contre coté son ... ça me parait petit



Oui, j'ai pas grand chose mais je bosse surtout avec des plugins. Mais y'a quand même la basse et la guitare pas très loin. 

+1 kolargol31


----------



## jogary (14 Juillet 2012)

:mouais:







Le plus important est que je vois les Pyrénées depuis mon siège... 
_
( La lampe USB est exceptionnelle...:hein: )_


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2012)




----------



## ziommm (20 Juillet 2012)

C'est artsy, mais on voit pas grand chose.


----------



## ziommm (9 Août 2012)

J'ai décidé de me remettre un peu aux jeux vidéos, et je commençais à avoir de la peine pour mon MBP, que j'ai fait souffrir des journées entières sur Skyrim. Alors voila mon nouveau jouet .






Le CPU, c'est un i5 3570k, qui sera OC'd quand je commencerai à faire des rendus avec, et pour la RAM, elle était dans la boite de la mobo au moment de la photo, c'est un kit 2x4go Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz.






Le boitier, c'est un Corsair Carbide 500r, un vrai frigo. 











Ça fera quelques vacances pour mon MBP, qui n'aura plus qu'à bosser à l'école et en déplacement. Il aura enfin l'usage qui lui est destiné : une machine de travail nomade.


----------



## jogary (9 Août 2012)

Sympa la config... Il manque 2 trucs pour les jeux :

http://infodirect.fr/catalogue.php?page=zoom&id_piece=1683&idcat=54

http://infodirect.fr/catalogue.php?page=zoom&id_piece=1601&idcat=54


----------



## iMacounet (9 Août 2012)

T'as fait les frais dis donc.


----------



## ziommm (9 Août 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Sympa la config... Il manque 2 trucs pour les jeux :
> 
> http://infodirect.fr/catalogue.php?page=zoom&id_piece=1683&idcat=54
> 
> http://infodirect.fr/catalogue.php?page=zoom&id_piece=1601&idcat=54



Pour la souris, je reste un inconditionnel de la MX518, alors, c'était G400 ou rien. 
Et puis je suis plutôt du genre câblé. 

Pour le clavier, je verrais, je vais essayer de m'en faire prêter un ou deux pour tester, et voir si un clavier "gaming" apporte vraiment quelque chose.

Merci pour les suggestions en tout cas. 



iMacounet a dit:


> T'as fait les frais dis donc.



Bah je suis pas un acheteur compulsif, ou un féru des dernières tendances, je garde toujours mes machines plusieurs années, donc au final ça ne demande pas vraiment de sacrifices, malgré le statut économique "étudiant".


----------



## iMacounet (10 Août 2012)

Sans indiscrétion, tu en as eu pour combien d' ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Août 2012)

Avec clavier et souris, 1300. J'avais déjà l'écran et les baffles. 

J'aurai sûrement pu avoir un peu moins cher sur le net, mais au final j'aurai perdu en frais de ports. Et puis j'étais pas à l'aise à l'idée de virer une telle somme, puis d'attendre la confirmation en me rongeant les ongles. :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (10 Août 2012)

soit dit comme ça, en passant : ce ne serait pas un petit peu hors sujet là ? Non ? Non ! C&#8217;est carrément hors sujet !

et les messages privés ce n&#8217;est pas (que) pour les [chiens | chats | veaux | vaches | cochons | couvées]


----------



## Kornmuse (22 Août 2012)

En plus grand ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketsnl/7832024522/


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2012)

Déjà posté non ?


----------



## Kornmuse (22 Août 2012)

Oui mais y'a juste un Upgrade au niveau portable


----------



## malord (22 Août 2012)

Voici mon petit coin 

(je sais, je sais...y'as un windows 8...mais quant à avoir un PC portable sous la main autant l'utiliser  )


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2012)

Un coup de photoshop pour effacer la chose a droite du MBP non ? ahhhh ce fil n'est plus ce qu'il était ... des PC en photo , non mais ... ou va Macgé


----------



## Average Joe (23 Août 2012)

Ouais, on veut voir des Pismo ! Des Cinammon ! Des clamshells !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ouais, on veut voir des Pismo !



Ziva régale toi !


----------



## Suzumebachi (24 Août 2012)

Mon chez moi =D Manque le macbook et le G4 MDD sur la photo.


----------



## Average Joe (24 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ziva régale toi !



Wow, le tien avec toutes ces upgrades doit envoyer sec !


----------



## Suzumebachi (24 Août 2012)

Le buralz dans sa derniere version. ( Le G4 AGP est partie il y a quelques jours)


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2012)

Je sais, c'est le bordel, il ya des câbles partout n'importe comment, mais j'en fiche.


----------



## Average Joe (25 Août 2012)

C'est que Alfred Di Blasi appelle un "cable *mis*management system" (ou "it's an effing mess").


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2012)

Si tu trouves que c'est le foutoir dans ses câbles à lui, alors, je te montre pas les miens, ça pourrait nuire gravement à ta santé mentale ! :rateau:


----------



## Suzumebachi (25 Août 2012)

C'est un mini Steve Jobs à côté du G4 ?


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu trouves que c'est le foutoir dans ses câbles à lui, alors, je te montre pas les miens, ça pourrait nuire gravement à ta santé mentale ! :rateau:


Mon bureau est super bien rangé, et clean à côté du tien. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------




Suzumebachi a dit:


> C'est un mini Steve Jobs à côté du G4 ?


Oui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mon bureau est super bien rangé, et clean à côté du tien.



Facile, vu qu'à part les ordis, il n'y a rien dessus, moi, en plus des machines, j'ai un max de matos qui sert tous les jours, il y en a qui se servent de leur bureau pour bosser, pas que pour poster des tophs pour épater la galerie !


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile, vu qu'à part les ordis, il n'y a rien dessus, moi, en plus des machines, j'ai un max de matos qui sert tous les jours !


Le bordel est sur le bureau de gauche, celui que l'on voit pas !


----------



## jogary (25 Août 2012)




----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2012)

_Tout est question de présence par Nephouhttp://www.flickr.com/people/nulle-part/, sur Flickr_​


----------



## ergu (24 Septembre 2012)

Ouais, mais toi tu triches, tu postes des photos.


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2012)

En revanche jai omis de placer lAppleRemoteBlanche :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2012)

Tu mériterais bien un cdb rouge pour ce sacrilège


----------



## jogary (25 Septembre 2012)

La lumière blanche c'est après la vie ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> La lumière blanche c'est après la vie ? :mouais:


:sleep:


----------



## jogary (25 Septembre 2012)

Allez ACLR, fais pas la gueule, arrêtes de gémir et fais nous encore rire..mets nous une petite photo dans  autoportrait qu'on se marre un coup ! :love:


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2012)

Bow to the Master Remote par Nephou, sur Flickr​


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2012)

Ah ça, cest dla remote ! Comment on doit trop te respecter dans ton village ! :love:


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

Après l'iPad (bientôt dans vos cremeries) de 7" v'là la remote en 11" !
Je ne vous raconte pas la taille du futal pour qu'elle rentre dans la poche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne vous raconte pas la taille du futal pour qu'elle rentre dans la poche !



Je ne l'ai qu'en rouge, dans cette taille, ça ira ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Après l'iPad (bientôt dans vos cremeries) de 7" v'là la remote en 11" !
> Je ne vous raconte pas la taille du futal pour qu'elle rentre dans la poche !



Ué ca serait pour se mettre en valeur que ca m'étonnerait pas


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ué ca serait pour se mettre en valeur que ca m'étonnerait pas


Ouiche et pour les filles, c'est dans les poches du chemisier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

​ 
Ambiance "Apocalypse Now" ...:rateau:​


----------



## theweep (11 Octobre 2012)

Wow, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

et la remote hein elle est ou l'Apple remote


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> et la remote hein elle est ou l'Apple remote



Désolé, mais un soir, alors que j'avais fumé de la bonne et que je courais nu comme un ver dans la maison en écoutant "Riders on the storm", je me suis assis sur quelque chose sans savoir ce que c'était ....

Le lendemain, je ne trouvais plus mon Apple Remote...


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'avais fumé de la bonne et que je courais nu comme un ver .



À voir les couleurs, ça doit arriver souvent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> À voir les couleurs, ça doit arriver souvent


Mwouais, chez moi, c'est un peu psychédélique ... mais ma femme et moi on est des anciens "hippies" ... ceci explique cela !


----------



## jogary (11 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais, chez moi, c'est un peu psychédélique ... mais ma femme et moi on est des anciens "hippies" ... ceci explique cela !



Certes, mais bien organisé quand même et très joli !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais, chez moi, c'est un peu psychédélique ... mais ma femme et moi on est des *anciens* "hippies" ... ceci explique cela !



Moi je dirais que ce mot est de trop


----------



## Blouchoufe (31 Octobre 2012)

V'là le miens.

J'aurais besoin d'un tapis de souris digne de ce nom et peut être de pots crayons (les verres en plastiques Ikéa ça craint). 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Merci


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2012)

On voit rien :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2012)

Blouchoufe a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## Blouchoufe (1 Novembre 2012)

Yep, j'arrive pas à faire en sorte que ça s'affiche bien dans l'article.

Je sais pas faire mieux que ça:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/89480025@N04/8142830837/


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2012)

Dernière mise en place ... manque plus que le clavier maitre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2012)

Déçu par le wireless, il est revenu à un modèle classique :




Je trouve que celle ci s'accorde mieux avec son bureau !


----------



## subsole (14 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais, chez moi, c'est un peu psychédélique ... mais ma femme et moi on est des anciens "hippies" ... ceci explique cela !



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais tu me rappelles Michael Caine dans _Le fils de l'homme_, "Tire mon doigt mon garçon, tire mon doigt" .


----------



## Sucry (25 Décembre 2012)

En version web...





Et en version taff/jeux ^^


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2013)

il y avait bien longtemps qui je n'ai rien mis ici


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2013)

Ca au moins c'est un bureau et pas une vitrine de magasin ! :love:


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2013)

moi c'est une petite table dans une chambre d'hotel pour le moment :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> il y avait bien longtemps qui je n'ai rien mis ici
> 
> http://www.gauthiernicolas.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/newbureau2013.jpg



Oh ! des PowerBook G4 12" ! :love:


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! des PowerBook G4 12" ! :love:


On ne dirait pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On ne dirait pas



On dirait bien du 4/3 pourtant


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! des PowerBook G4 12" ! :love:



ah non  mon MacBook 13" unibody de 2008 que ma copine squat  et Mon MacBook Pro 13" du boulot


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On dirait bien du 4/3 pourtant


Tu vois les deux zones IR sur la droite de chaque modèle


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! des PowerBook G4 12" ! :love:



La vue baisse !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2013)

Comme quoi pascal 77 peut parfois se tromper


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> il y avait bien longtemps qui je n'ai rien mis ici



C'est quoi les boitiers avec des ronds bleus ??? des disques dur ? et celui qui est en haut avec un gros rond ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2013)

kaos a dit:


> C'est quoi les boitiers avec des ronds bleus ??? des disques dur ?



Oui !



kaos a dit:


> et celui qui est en haut avec un gros rond ?



Un gros disque !   

C'est un boîtier RAID pour deux disques, à vue de nez.


Tiens, du coup, je viens de remarquer un truc : Nico, l'avion, à gauche, vu comme il est placé, il doit voler souvent, non ?


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2013)

c'est des Lacie D2 Quadra V2 et un Lacie D2 2big (RAID matériel) monté sur un support


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2013)

Le design est magnifique ! généralement un disque externe , c'est moche comme tout, on cherche a le cacher le plus possible mais je trouve ces modéles vraiment sympa .

Merci pour la marque et le modèle . je vais voir sur le net .


----------



## Average Joe (11 Février 2013)

On les trouve sur l'Apple Store tout comme le G-Drive 2To que j'ai acheté l'été dernier.


----------



## Galekal (14 Février 2013)

Salut à tous et à toutes. Que de chouettes bureaux sur ce fil 

Pour y ajouter une petite contribution, voici le mien :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Pour y ajouter une petite contribution, voici le mien :



 Petite ? En 3264x1836, tu appelles ça une "petite contribution" ? :afraid: Tu nous mettras quoi, le jour ou tu feras une "grosse contribution" ? :mouais:

150 Ko et 800x600 pour la publication de photos ici, faut toujours jeter un &#339;il sur les premiers posts des très gros topics !


----------



## Uchi (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice en postant une photo de mon bureau :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2013)

Uchi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice en postant une photo de mon bureau :
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2013/07/1360863972-img-0061.jpg



Euh &#8230; tu as lu ce que j'ai répondu à Galekal ?


----------



## Uchi (14 Février 2013)

Beh non car j'étais entrain de faire mon post. 

EDIT : J'ai modifié vite fait la résolution.


----------



## Galekal (14 Février 2013)

ok, Pascal, j'ai bien noté pour la taille de l'image et ferais gaffe la prochaine fois. Là, j'aurais souhaité rectifier mais n'ai pas pu avoir accès aux options d'édition sur ce fil.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Salut à tous et à toutes. Que de chouettes bureaux sur ce fil
> 
> Pour y ajouter une petite contribution, voici le mien :



woah l'aut il a même pas d'Apple remote


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Et le mien 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532368_115035048664464_728158611_n.jpg


----------



## kaos (14 Février 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Et le mien
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532368_115035048664464_728158611_n.jpg




Et c'est quoi ce caisson bass qui est pas a sa place hein ? non mais .... met moi ça au sol, allé, plus vite, tu vas y gagner


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> ok, Pascal, j'ai bien noté pour la taille de l'image et ferais gaffe la prochaine fois. Là, j'aurais souhaité rectifier mais n'ai pas pu avoir accès aux options d'édition sur ce fil.



C'est pas compliqué, pourtant : tu remplace ta grosse photo par la même en plus petit mais avec le même nom sur ton site d'hébergement, et c'est fait, pas besoin d'éditer ici !



kaos a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ce caisson bass qui est pas a sa place hein ? non mais .... met moi ça au sol, allé, plus vite, tu vas y gagner



Pis quand les petits machins sombres qu'on y aperçoit vont voler de la caisse du chat sur le haut parleur, et danser au rythme des vibrations, ça va être rigolo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Mdr je peux pas descendre le caisson de basse car c'est du premier prix, les cables sont trop cours pour mettre les enceintes sur le bureau :s
J'arrive pas à mettre l'image directement dans le poste, on fait comment?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2013)

Dans la fenetre pour écrire dans le menu
*B* _I_ U un  peu plus loin sur la droite il y a un petit carré jaune avec une montagne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

merci


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Comme quoi pascal 77 peut parfois se tromper



Oh là là, malheureux, fuis vite avant qu'il ne te prouve le contraire !
Que n'as-tu pas dit là...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2013)

Otar©


----------



## ru666 (26 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> minimaliste :rateau:



Aucune souris :rateau:

---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 14h57 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Moi c'est beaucoup .... plus condensé



Une Appel Remote "1664", trop la classe


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

mais tu les mets où tes pieds ?


----------



## ru666 (26 Février 2013)

Ca y est on vient d'en surprendre un qui fume à côté de son Mac


----------



## ru666 (26 Février 2013)

_*


PonkHead a dit:



			T'as switché de Volvic à Evian ?

Alors, non seulement t'es un looser (pas d'Apple Remote) mais en plus tu menaces ?
 Sache, jeune padawan que la violence est le dernier recours des imbéciles - raison pour laquelle, je vais décoller mon pied de la moquette pour t'en tanner vertement le cuir du fondement !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*_
Que de termes dits de manière fort galante vis à vis d'un insolent séant :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Aucune souris :rateau:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 14h57 ----------
> 
> ...



WAAAAAAW tu n'as pas peur de retrouver tes enceintes plantées dans le macbook ??


----------



## Guismo_eric (12 Mars 2013)

Kornmuse a dit:


> En plus grand ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/sketsnl/7832024522/



Les voleurs feraient une belle prise ici !


----------



## ru666 (15 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Les voleurs feraient une belle prise ici !



Pas assez de place pour tout emporter


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Les voleurs feraient une belle prise ici !



cela va bien avec ton avatar. Je n'y avais même pas pensé :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> cela va bien avec ton avatar. Je n'y avais même pas pensé :rose:



Touche pas à mon pote !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Touche pas à mon pote !!!!!


Harlem sort de ce corps !


----------



## Madalvée (15 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Harlem sort de ce corps !



Il a ajouté un ""s à "pote" depuis cette époque


----------



## Guismo_eric (18 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Touche pas à mon pote !!!!!



oh un copain!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> oh un copain!



Hihi !!!​


----------



## Guismo_eric (22 Mars 2013)

Tiens mon statut me dit que j'attends tout seul sur la banquette, curieux!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Tiens mon statut me dit que j'attends tout seul sur la banquette, curieux!!!



T'inquiète pas, tu finira bien par y arriver, dans la cage du gogo ! (Zebig, explique lui !)


----------



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Voilà mon bureau c'était y'a un an j'ai pas de photo récente il manque pas de truc là, je suis pas chez moi en ce moment, j'en mettrai une plus récente dans pas longtemps ! Bonne soirée les zamis.





Là c'était rudimentaire ^^


----------



## ru666 (19 Avril 2013)

Sympa.

J'en connais certains qui feraient remarquer qu'il n'y a pas d'Apple Remote. Mais bon comme ils ne sont pas présents on va en profiter


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Sympa.
> 
> J'en connais certains qui feraient remarquer qu'il n'y a pas d'Apple Remote. Mais bon comme ils ne sont pas présents on va en profiter



Mais c'est quoi ce délire avec les Apple Remote ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce délire avec les Apple Remote ?


T'en veux ?!


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce délire avec les Apple Remote ?


1300 messages à reprendre


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

On est pas sorti de l'auberge :rateau:


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> 1300 messages à reprendre



Ouais bon ça ira ^^


----------



## ergu (20 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> J'en connais certains qui feraient remarquer qu'il n'y a pas d'Apple Remote.



Ouais, t'as vu ?
C'te looser !


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, t'as vu ?
> C'te looser !



Pas sur la photo mais je l'ai sinon 
J'ai celle là (que j'ai eu avec un MacBook Blanc !):


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

Peut-être mais tu ne l'as pas mise sur la photo. 

Donc looser quand même.


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

noooooooon


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> noooooooon



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Demande à ergu confirmation


----------



## ergu (20 Avril 2013)

Ouaip.
Z'êtes tous des loosers.
Et toc.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2013)

et ces autocollants sur le mac....


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

Chaque chose en sont temps. L'AP d'abord, ensuite les autocollants. Faudrait voir à ne pas mettre la charrue avant les bufs quand même :love:


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Chaque chose en sont temps. L'AP d'abord, ensuite les autocollants. Faudrait voir à ne pas mettre la charrue avant les b&#339;ufs quand même :love:



Haha dure période de ma vie, je vous rassure il n'y en a plus depuis longtemps ! Ils sont restés tout au plus 1 semaine et je me suis dis "non mais que fais-tu ?". Aujourd'hui il est tout beau, la preuve en image :





EDIT : remarquez le petit objet blanc en bas à droite


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

Tu as beau mettre un de mes messages en fonds d'écran et mettre des télécommandes derrière ton MBP cela ne trompe personne ... :mouais:

_*TU N'AS TOUJOURS PAS D'AP!!*_

Tu es donc toujours un looser ....


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

*SIIIIIIIIIIII *regarde bien


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

Tu sa triché  Tsssss pas bien ça


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

En fait j'ai mis la 1ère photo et je me suis dit que tu allais me faire la reflection alors j'en ai vite repris une autre


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

Je ne répondrai pas à cette honteuse provocation de ta part ...


----------



## TenebraeBass (28 Avril 2013)

Voici mon poste de travail :


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

Oh ! le beau G4 ! :love:


----------



## TenebraeBass (28 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! le beau G4 ! :love:


Effectivement, ce G4 fait principalement trois choses ;

-être beau,
-servir occasionellement de hub firewire,
-faire des kernel panic

Je le laisse donc sous mon bureau surtout pour la première de ces raisons!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

TenebraeBass a dit:


> Effectivement, ce G4 fait principalement trois choses ;
> 
> -être beau,
> -servir occasionellement de hub firewire,
> ...



ah ? Pourtant, tu y mets 4 disques en RAID0, un système 10.5 "server", et tu obtiens un serveur tout ce qu'il y a de plus performant. C'est ce que j'ai fait du mien, un bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, et je t'assure qu'entre lui et mon MBP, reliés en gigabit ethernet, ça dépote. De plus, une carte PCI avec 3 ports USB2 et deux Fw400 supplémentaires le modernisent de façon très satisfaisante (c'est lui qui gère le disque externe sur lequel sont sauvegardés les 3 principaux Mac de la maison : lui, mon MBP et l'iMac de ma fille). 

Bon, le mien présente la même esthétique que le tien vu de face, mais une déficience de certains condensateurs de m&#8230; fait que vu de derrière, son esthétique souffre légèrement 




Mais au moins, il fonctionne !


----------



## Galekal (28 Avril 2013)

Ok pour ton bricolage, Pascal, mais pour ce qui est de ton alim externe, c'est du sérieux ou du noname a risques ?


----------



## kaos (28 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ah ? Pourtant, tu y mets 4 disques en RAID0, un système 10.5 "server", et tu obtiens un serveur tout ce qu'il y a de plus performant. C'est ce que j'ai fait du mien, un bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, et je t'assure qu'entre lui et mon MBP, reliés en gigabit ethernet, ça dépote. De plus, une carte PCI avec 3 ports USB2 et deux Fw400 supplémentaires le modernisent de façon très satisfaisante (c'est lui qui gère le disque externe sur lequel sont sauvegardés les 3 principaux Mac de la maison : lui, mon MBP et l'iMac de ma fille).
> 
> Bon, le mien présente la même esthétique que le tien vu de face, mais une déficience de certains condensateurs de m fait que vu de derrière, son esthétique souffre légèrement
> 
> ...




On dirait un pciste qui bidouille


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, le mien présente la même esthétique que le tien vu de face, mais une déficience de certains condensateurs de m fait que vu de derrière, son esthétique souffre légèrement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au moins Pascal ne peut pas perdre le fil de la conversation


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

kaos a dit:


> On dirait un pciste qui bidouille



Ben  C'était ça ou la benne  Je t'avoue que ça m'aurait fendu le cur ! :love:


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

TenebraeBass a dit:


> Voici mon poste de travail :



Qu'est-ce-que c'est que la petite tablette noire devant l'iMac de gauche?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

Quel iMac  de gauche ? Il n'y a qu'un seul iMac, sur la photo ! Spice de nioube !


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

L'erreur est humaine (et en plus tu ne combles même pas mon inculture )

Retourne t'occuper de ton alim espice de moderaptor ; je l'entends grésiller depuis ici :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> L'erreur est humaine (et en plus tu ne combles même pas mon inculture )
> 
> Retourne t'occuper de ton alim espice de moderaptor ; je l'entends grésiller depuis ici :rateau:



Ben si tu ne reconnais pas un iPad au pied d'un Apple Cinema Display, c'est pas ma faute, hein !


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si tu ne reconnais pas un iPad au pied d'un Apple Cinema Display, c'est pas ma faute, hein !



Ca y est il faut te titiller un peu pour que lâches les infos toi . Pour ta gouverne vil moderaptor : 
1/ je n'ai pas d'iPad (mais une remote)
2/ je n'ai pas Apple Cinema Display

Tu aurais pu me donner la taille d'écran de ce dernier mais bon je ne vais pas faire le difficile, je vais chercher par moi-même. Il ne faut pas trop en demander tout de suite


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Ca y est il faut te titiller un peu pour que lâches les infos toi . Pour ta gouverne vil moderaptor :
> 1/ je n'ai pas d'iPad (mais une remote)
> 2/ je n'ai pas Apple Cinema Display
> 
> Tu aurais pu me donner la taille d'écran de ce dernier mais bon je ne vais pas faire le difficile, je vais chercher par moi-même. Il ne faut pas trop en demander tout de suite



Pour ta gouverne, je n'ai pas d'iPad non plus, juste un iPhone, et si j'ai bien un Apple Cinema Display, je t'assure qu'il ne ressemble pas à celui là, moi, c'est ça que j'ai :




Comme tu peux voir, pas vraiment ressemblant !

Mais ce n'est pas une excuse, tu dois choisir, tu es un geek ou tu ne l'es pas !


----------



## kaos (28 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben &#8230; C'était ça ou la benne &#8230; Je t'avoue que ça m'aurait fendu le c&#339;ur ! :love:



Bien vu petit recycleur, l&#8217;environnement te dis merci


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas une excuse, tu dois choisir, tu es un geek ou tu ne l'es pas !



Merci à vous, révéré Modéraptor pour ces informations d'une haute consistance 

Je ne suis, hélas encore pour le moment, qu'un misérable geek en e-formation. Mais j'espère grâce à vos conseils judicieux bientôt commencer à marcher sur vos traces illustres


----------



## TenebraeBass (30 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ah ? Pourtant, tu y mets 4 disques en RAID0, un système 10.5 "server", et tu obtiens un serveur tout ce qu'il y a de plus performant. C'est ce que j'ai fait du mien, un bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, et je t'assure qu'entre lui et mon MBP, reliés en gigabit ethernet, ça dépote. De plus, une carte PCI avec 3 ports USB2 et deux Fw400 supplémentaires le modernisent de façon très satisfaisante (c'est lui qui gère le disque externe sur lequel sont sauvegardés les 3 principaux Mac de la maison : lui, mon MBP et l'iMac de ma fille).
> 
> Bon, le mien présente la même esthétique que le tien vu de face, mais une déficience de certains condensateurs de m fait que vu de derrière, son esthétique souffre légèrement
> 
> Mais au moins, il fonctionne !



Je suis content de voir que cette belle machine est encore utile pour toi, Pascal&#8201;! J'ai déjà envisagé de l'utiliser comme serveur, mais je redoute la consommation électrique de la bête. De plus, il chauffe énormément et fait beaucoup de bruit...

À la base, mon G4 était un monoprocesseur 1Ghz que j'ai pu acheter il y a quelques années pour seulement 30$ au département d'infographie de lécole que je fréquentais, quand ils ont décidé de les remplacer par des iMac 24 pouces. J'ai alors entrepris de le restaurer; projet qui a été très pédagogique, mais qui a coûté cher pour peu de résultats. Une fois restauré, je l'ai testé avec la version d'essai de world of warcraft et il faisait tourner le jeu à merveille. Je l'ai ensuite utilisé pour logic pro 9 à mon local de pratique de musique. Sa carte graphique sauta peu de temps après. J'ai donc remis une vieille carte graphique, et il a commencé à faire des kernel panic à répétition, qui semblent venir d'un problème de processeur. J'aimerais bien le revoir fonctionner un jour, mais tous ces problèmes commencent à être difficiles à isoler et les pièces coûtent cher...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

TenebraeBass a dit:


> Je suis content de voir que cette belle machine est encore utile pour toi, Pascal&#8201;! J'ai déjà envisagé de l'utiliser comme serveur, mais je redoute la consommation électrique de la bête. De plus, il chauffe énormément et fait beaucoup de bruit...
> 
> À la base, mon G4 était un monoprocesseur 1Ghz que j'ai pu acheter il y a quelques années pour seulement 30$ au département d'infographie de l&#8217;école que je fréquentais, quand ils ont décidé de les remplacer par des iMac 24 pouces. J'ai alors entrepris de le restaurer; projet qui a été très pédagogique, mais qui a coûté cher pour peu de résultats. Une fois restauré, je l'ai testé avec la version d'essai de world of warcraft et il faisait tourner le jeu à merveille. Je l'ai ensuite utilisé pour logic pro 9 à mon local de pratique de musique. Sa carte graphique sauta peu de temps après. J'ai donc remis une vieille carte graphique, et il a commencé à faire des kernel panic à répétition, qui semblent venir d'un problème de processeur. J'aimerais bien le revoir fonctionner un jour, mais tous ces problèmes commencent à être difficiles à isoler et les pièces coûtent cher...
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8117/8694213097_c61e33e526_c.jpg



Tiens ? amusant, je vois qu'il est muni de la même carte WiFi que celle que j'ai utilisé un temps sur le mien (partie dans mon vieil "audio-numérique", que j'ai donné à mon frère, là).

Cela dit, c'est vrai que pour un "mono" à 1 Ghz, ça vaut sans doute moins le coup d'investir (mon bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz a des performances qui le situent au niveau des meilleurs Mac G5 mono processeur, c'est ce qui me pousse à supporter son bruit, et de toute façon, l'hiver, vu qu'il chauffe autant, il m'évite de recourir à mon convecteur qui consomme bien 10 fois plus que lui sans m'être d'aucune utilité pour mes données ).

Pour tes KP, je commencerais par lui remettre un disque IDE, et tester sans la carte SATA, histoire de voir.

Ce qui me frappe, c'est le radiateur du processeur, il est tout petit


----------



## TenebraeBass (30 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui me frappe, c'est le radiateur du processeur, il est tout petit



À la base c'était un mono 1Ghz, mais j'ai par la suite installé une carte sonnet double 1,8Ghz, ce que tu vois sur la photo! 


Parler de tout ceci me redonne l'envie de le remettre en marche!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

TenebraeBass a dit:


> Parler de tout ceci me redonne l'envie de le remettre en marche!



Ben, je vois sue tu semble avoir plusieurs disques dedans, au moins 3, peut-être 4, s'il y en a plusieurs de même taille ou de tailles proches (quitte à sacrifier 20 ou 30 Go), utilise le RAID logiciel de Mac OS pour en faire un ensemble RAID0 : un volume unique de la taille du plus petit disque multiplié par le nombre de disques de l'ensemble, mais surtout entre deux et trois fois plus rapide (selon le nombre de disques) que les disques pris séparément. Moi, j'ai fait ça avec 4 disques "ATA100", dont deux sur le contrôleur ATA66 du Mac, un disque de 200 Go, un de 180 Go et deux de 160. résultat un volume de 640 Go. Lorsque je n'avais encore mis en RAID que trois des quatre disques, voilà ce que j'obtenais (comparé à un des disques pris séparément) :


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2013)

Un fil technique au bar !? :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Un fil technique au bar !? :afraid:



Mince, j'avais pas vu qu'on était au bar, quittons vite ce lieu mal famé ! :afraid:

TenebraeBass, si tu veux continuer cet échange, ouvre un sujet dans le forum des PowerMac !


----------



## TenebraeBass (1 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, j'avais pas vu qu'on était au bar, quittons vite ce lieu mal famé ! :afraid:
> 
> TenebraeBass, si tu veux continuer cet échange, ouvre un sujet dans le forum des PowerMac !



Effectivement, désolé de faire dériver le sujet, je vous reviens avec un post dans la section power mac dès que j'aurai eu le temps de travailler un peu sur la machine en question!


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2013)

C'est à dire que si le G4 supportait l'apple remote tu aurais pu continuer, mais la c'est mort


----------



## ru666 (7 Mai 2013)

+1 pour Romuald


----------



## OhCult (31 Août 2013)

Bon j'alimente ce poste, voila mon bureau, avec mon bon vieux macbook unibody, un écran 29" ultrawide, magic mouse (mon nouveau cadeau, que je trouve vraiment jolie et fonctionnelle, et vu que je l'utilise au travail, j'y suis habitué) et clavier filaire.

Et niveau son, 2 colonnes pioneer, que je trouve fantastique pour le prix ou je les ai payé ! (et jolie en plus)









Comme vous pourrez le voir, je n'ai pas d'apple remote. En effet le macbook blanc ne la gère pas, mais je prends la photo avec ma télécommande. Mon iphone, donc ca compte quand même non ? 

(et en plus, je viens de récupérer un vieux 3GS, qui me servira uniquement de remote.  )


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2013)

A droite c'est le mien et à gauche celui de mon amie&#8230;

D'ailleurs sur son fond d'écran, tournant, c'est une photo de moi prise en Sardaigne&#8230;

Sinon décrire tout ce qu'on voit sur cette photo lié à nos utilisations prendrait trop de temps&#8230; 

Voili, voilou&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

Et oukilé le lapin WiFi qu'il y avait naguère sur l'étagère du haut ? :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et oukilé le lapin WiFi qu'il y avait naguère sur l'étagère du haut ? :rateau:


De l'autre côté de la pièce au dessus de la télé


----------



## KERRIA (31 Août 2013)

...quelqu'un peut il me prèter la recette de l'insertion d'une photo ...promis je ne la divulguerai pas et la lui rendrai....

Le Bon Soir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Par ici même si c'est un peu vieux.


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici même si c'est un peu vieux.


Ce n'est plus possible sur MacGé 

Les possibilités actuelles sont soit les hébergeurs externes (avec la pub conséquente) soit, ce que je fais, c'est de passer par mon FAI (en l'occurrence Free) qui offre pour chaque adresse mail un espace de stockage

Voili, voilou


----------



## KERRIA (1 Septembre 2013)

/Users/michelsassiat/Desktop/IMG_0001.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------

oups..erreur de manip mille excuses SVP

Le Bon Jour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------

https://www.dropbox.com//home/IMG_0001.jpg

encore un essai...pas tout compris....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

bon..marche toujours pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2013)

KERRIA a dit:


> ...quelqu'un peut il me prèter la recette de l'insertion d'une photo ...promis je ne la divulguerai pas et la lui rendrai....
> 
> Le Bon Soir



Tu vas la mettre là.

Ensuite tu copies le code de forum de l'image hébergée et tu le colles dans ton message sur ce forum.


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2013)

Vu qu'il a une dropbox autant qu'il l'héberge dans un dossier public, qu'ensuite il partage l'image et copie colle le lien dans la balise image.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et oukilé le lapin WiFi qu'il y avait naguère sur l'étagère du haut ? :rateau:



J'ose à peine le dire, mais j'ai cru voir passer WebO qui marchait jambes écartées avec difficultés !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ose à peine le dire, mais j'ai cru voir passer WebO qui marchait jambes écartées avec difficultés !  :love:





Nan, sois gentil, ne remets pas une pièce dans le bastringue !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2013)

Ma petite contribution, bureau pas rangé, "brute de fonderie" :


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ose à peine le dire, mais j'ai cru voir passer WebO qui marchait jambes écartées avec difficultés !  :love:



J'ai dû faire appel à une pointure en la matière, un *chirurgien spécialiste* mondialement reconnu pour me le faire retirer&#8230;


----------



## JohanC (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2013)

Mouhahahah, l'apple remote photoshoppé!


----------



## JohanC (18 Septembre 2013)

Ouaip, perspective très très ratée, j'ai fait ça vite fait sur Pixelmator^^ :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

à rien. 



_ben quoi? Je réponds à la question. _


----------



## JohanC (23 Septembre 2013)

Je me suis acheté un écran externe :love:





Manque plus que l'adaptateur Tdb > DVI que j'attends depuis 5 jours


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2013)

JohanC a dit:


> Manque plus que l'adaptateur Tdb > DVI que j'attends depuis 5 jours


Ouais enfin bon, si tu pouvais éditer ton message et redimensionner ta photo en max 800*800 et 150 Ko, parce que là, tu as plombé ma connection Internet pendant 5 minutes 



Edit.
JohanC, merci pour la réduction


----------



## JohanC (23 Septembre 2013)

Oups, désolé. C'est corrigé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2013)

Voici mon bureau à moi...

MacBook Pro 2012, iPod Touch 5G dans sa protection en cuir noir, les écouteurs rangées dans sa boite d'origine (oui, boite de rangement d'après Apple, je dois être l'un des seuls à le ranger ) et une Apple TV + Apple Remote mais dans le salon.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2013)

nono68200 a dit:


> Voici mon bureau à moi...


Oui enfin bon (_bis_), si tu avais pris 30 secondes pour lire deux posts au dessus :




Sly54 a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon, si tu pouvais éditer ton message et redimensionner ta photo en max 800*800 et 150 Ko, parce que là, tu as plombé ma connection Internet pendant 5 minutes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui enfin bon (_bis_), si tu avais pris 30 secondes pour lire deux posts au dessus :



Désolé :$, c'est édité.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2013)

nono68200 a dit:


> Désolé :$, c'est édité.


grumpfff mrbbl 'erci grumpppppf 



Pour le prochain, ça sera goudron + plumes direct :afraid:


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2013)

nono68200 a dit:


> Voici mon bureau à moi...
> 
> MacBook Pro 2012, iPod Touch 5G dans sa protection en cuir noir, les écouteurs rangées dans sa boite d'origine (oui, boite de rangement d'après Apple, je dois être l'un des seuls à le ranger ) et une Apple TV + Apple Remote mais dans le salon.
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/620113IMG0551.jpg



J'avoue que j'aime beaucoup le remarquable effort d'intégration de l'interrupteur dans la frise du papier peint.


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2013)

Monsieur a l'oeil


----------



## JohanC (24 Septembre 2013)

JohanC a dit:


> Manque plus que l'adaptateur Tdb > DVI que j'attends depuis 5 jours



Reçu ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

JohanC a dit:


> Reçu ! :love:
> http://i74.servimg.com/u/f74/16/46/53/69/12092910.jpg



C'est curieux, tout de même, cette manie qu'ont certains proprios de portables dotés d'un écran externe, de fermer leur portable, alors même qu'ils sont utilisateurs de logiciels qui, tel Photoshop, s'accommodent si bien d'un second écran pour y caser les palettes, dégageant ainsi la totalité de l'écran principal pour l'image


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Sony Clié c'est la loose...



Pascal...Qu'est ce qu'on avait dit ???!!!

Il faut brûler ton Clié !!!

'ttention ! y'a groupe de vendeur de cORDE qui trainent dans l'coin...
On m'a dit qu'ils mangeaient les gens alors bon...voilà quoi...



Cdt mais limite...

P_L


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2013)

@Petit_louis : Un groupe de vendeur de corde ? Tu parles peut-être de la famille qui tient le magasin des suicides ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pascal...Qu'est ce qu'on avait dit ???!!!
> 
> Il faut brûler ton Clié !!!



Certainement pas, j'avais l'intention de le balancer, mais depuis que tu m'as dit qu'il t'embêtait, je le garde précieusement (j'envisage même de chercher à m'en procurer un second, pour mettre à droite de l'écran) !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2013)

"Crève, pourriture communiste !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> "Crève, pourriture communiste !"



Tiens, sur celle ci, en plus du Clié, il y a aussi mon Tungsten T3 ! 




Ainsi que, du fait de l'apparition d'un Mac Mini C2D sur le bureau de ma fille, le retour du Tournesol prodigue ! :love:

Ah murde ! J'ai oublié de planquer l'Apple Remote


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2013)

Oh My God !!!!

 Y'a même les claviers du demon et les souris de l'apocalypse !!!! 

Pascal ca va ? Tu es drogué ? On te séquestre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oh My God !!!!
> 
> Y'a même les claviers du demon et les souris de l'apocalypse !!!!
> 
> Pascal ca va ? Tu es drogué ? On te séquestre ?



Bon, si une bête Mighty Mouse te met dans cet état, je te fais pas une photo du meuble derrière, qu'on ne voit pas là (et de son contenu), sinon, tu vas nous faire un nervous breakdown !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Octobre 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/104211372@N04/10081735373/lightbox/





mieux rangé .... et tout propre... pas de remote mais un mac mini 2011 avec ses deux ecrans dont un fidèle cinéma display et le presque tout nouveau MBA, l'Iphone est un 5 sur un socle belkin bien pratique. La nouveauté est le DD externe, un 2X1TO en RAID en 2,5 pouce qui sert de time machine


----------



## JohanC (6 Octobre 2013)

Ah, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce beau moniteur !


----------



## bugman (6 Octobre 2013)

A quoi ressemble mon "bureau" ?
A rien ! Pourquoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> A quoi ressemble mon "bureau" ?
> A rien ! Pourquoi ?



Ah quand même ! Un Tivoli Audio en arrière-plan ! ... connaisseur !:love:


----------



## bugman (6 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah quand même ! Un Tivoli Audio en arrière-plan ! ... connaisseur !:love:



J'ai vu le tiens aussi.  (par contre, perso, pas de guirlandes)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> J'ai vu le tiens aussi.  (par contre, perso, pas de guirlandes)



Pour les guirlandes, c'est un hommage à "Apocalypse Now" avec la scène mythique du pont de Do Lung ...


----------



## anntraxh (6 Octobre 2013)

Sans guirlande, sans mise en scène, mais AVEC remote    
(et Leffe)


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> mais AVEC remote &#8230;



Et le pot de lubrifiant qui va avec...

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

_"le pot de lubrifiant qui va avec" _... c'est pour graisser les doigts ? le clavier ? 

(je suis sorti) ...


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2013)

Nan, bande de nazes  ! 
travail du cuir, fabrication de housse pour ipad


----------



## bugman (7 Octobre 2013)

@ anntraxh : Ton Mac, tu t'en sers d'aimant (moniteur, en haut a gauche) ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> Nan, bande de nazes  !
> travail du cuir, fabrication de housse pour ipad



Euh ! N'oublie pas que j'ai déposé un brevet pour l'opossum fourré ....


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2013)

bien vu  , j'ai découvert il y a longtemps déjà que les "plots" aimantés qui maintiennent la vitre de protection du mac suffisent aussi à maintenir de petits objets tels qu'aiguilles à  coudre , petits ciseaux légers, et là c'est une "dpn" (aiguille à chaussette  ) en acier, petits objets dont je me sers très souvent et qui ont une fâcheuse propension à foutre le camp mystérieusement et à disparaître dans le bazar de mon bureau !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! N'oublie pas que j'ai déposé un brevet pour l'opossum fourré ....



Fourré, fourré, mais à quoi peux-tu l'avoir fourré cet opossum


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Fourré, fourré, mais à quoi peux-tu l'avoir fourré cet opossum



 ... De la même façon que vous fourrez vos marmottes, vous les Suisses !!!!! ...


----------



## ergu (7 Octobre 2013)

Est-ce que l'oppossum de Fouret c'est un peu comme le chat de Schrödinger ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce que l'oppossum de Fouret c'est un peu comme le chat de Schrödinger ?



Euh &#8230; Nan, une fois qu'il est fourré, l'oppossum, son état est fixé et connu, pas besoin d'ouvrir la boite pour savoir !


----------



## ergu (7 Octobre 2013)

Mais est-ce que tout ça n'est pas... légèrement discriminatoire pour l'oppossum ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2013)

Purée, mais qu'est-ce que vous êtes compliqués !!!!!!

L'opossum, quand il est fourré, il s'en fiche de tous vos Schrödinger, d'état fixé et connu, discriminatoire ou non ... il est fourré, et c'est tout !

J'aurais dû y penser avant de poster ... ça m'apprendra !


----------



## ergu (7 Octobre 2013)

Tant que tu n'as pas posté, on ne peut pas savoir si tu veux poster ou pas, tu es donc à la fois en l'état de vouloir poster et de ne pas vouloir.

Schrödinger aurait adoré te mettre en boîte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tant que tu n'as pas posté, on ne peut pas savoir si tu veux poster ou pas, tu es donc à la fois en l'état de vouloir poster et de ne pas vouloir.
> Schrödinger aurait adoré te mettre en boîte.



Quand je fourre mon opossum, il n'est pas dans une boîte ... donc, je peux t'assurer qu'il est bien fourré ... son état est donc : "Fourré jusqu'à la moëlle" !

Soyons pratique, que diable !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je peux t'assurer qu'il est bien fourré ... son état est donc : "Fourré jusqu'à la moëlle" !



Ben nan, précisément, tu ne peux pas, ainsi que Schrödinger te l'aurait expliqué : le principe d'incertitude qui vaut pour les chats vaut aussi pour les oppossums, donc en fait, il n'y a qu'une probabilité qu'il soit fourré, mais en vertue du principe d'incertitude, plus tu en sais sur l'oppossum, et moins tu en sais sur le fourrage, et lycée de Versailles !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2013)

Euh ! Schrödinger ou pas, je peux t'assurer que le caribou est bien fourré là !!!!! 
Parole de Kernic !:love:


----------



## ergu (8 Octobre 2013)

Le principe d'un cerf titube veut que si tu bois suffisament pour faire tituber un cerf, tu finis un jour ou l'autre par venir raconter n'importe quoi sur MacG.

Je ne sais pas s'il existe un principe d'un oppossum titube vu que le chat l'a pris avec lui pour aller jouer dans sa boîte.

Vous pouvez considérer que le blanc qui suit est une photo de mon bureau dans la boîte de Shrödinger.





























.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Vous pouvez considérer que le blanc qui suit est une photo de mon bureau dans la boîte de Shrödinger..



Je ne vois pas de probabilité d'Apple Remote


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2013)

eh ben !

je sais pas ce que vous fumez comme croquette mais c'est du lourd !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas plutôt de la moquette qu'ils sont en train de fumer


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2013)

Nan, nan, c'est bien ça. Ils fument la croquette et il croquent la moquette 

Ca attaque un peu, mais c'est surtout une question d'habitude :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> eh ben !
> 
> je sais pas ce que vous fumez comme croquette mais c'est du lourd !





Anonyme a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt de la moquette qu'ils sont en train de fumer





Romuald a dit:


> Nan, nan, c'est bien ça. Ils fument la croquette et il croquent la moquette
> 
> Ca attaque un peu, mais c'est surtout une question d'habitude :hosto:



ergu, fais pas gaffe, Ils sont fumaces, parce qu'ils ne comprennent rien, ces béotiens !


----------



## ergu (8 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ergu, fais pas gaffe, Ils sont fumaces, parce qu'ils ne comprennent rien, ces béotiens !



D'autant que eux n'ont pas posté de photo de leur bureau, ce qui est quand même à la limite de l'incorrection la plus totale, je serais la modération, je ferais un exemple.

Cela dit, il se peut que la modération joue avec eux aux chat de Shrödinger et à la souris bourée comme un oppossum selon le principe d'un cerf titube ce qui devrait les remplir, sinon de peur, du moins de sa possibilité incertaine.
(Je ne sais si je me fais bien comprendre)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> D'autant que eux n'ont pas posté de photo de leur bureau, ce qui est quand même à la limite de l'incorrection la plus totale, je serais la modération, je ferais un exemple.



Il y a belle lurette que c'est fait ... mais bon je peux en remettre une si c'est souhaité


----------



## Galekal (8 Octobre 2013)

le mien, sérieusement relooké, écologie oblige.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> le principe d'un cerf titube veut que si tu bois suffisament pour faire tituber un cerf, tu finis un jour ou l'autre par venir raconter n'importe quoi sur macg.



*il était bourré, celui-là *


----------



## Galekal (9 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il était bourré, celui-là *



Un classique a revoir pour mieux cerner la différence entre bon et mauvais chasseur :

[youtube]QuGcoOJKXT8[/youtube]


----------



## djio101 (1 Janvier 2014)

ben quoi, plus personne n'alimente ce fil ?
c'était pourtant sympa...
hips...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2014)

djio101 a dit:


> ben quoi, plus personne n'alimente ce fil ?
> c'était pourtant sympa...
> hips...



C'est la crise. Les bureaux ferment les uns après les autres.


----------



## JohanC (5 Janvier 2014)

Pas grand chose de nouveau pour moi, juste un hub USB et le Trackpad Apple, sans oublier l'iPhone que j'utilise pour la photo : http://image.gilawhost.com/14/01/05/pltyiqnk.jpeg


A+ !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

et pas de remote

pffff, tout se perd


----------



## Average Joe (6 Janvier 2014)

La mienne a été volée avec mon précédent Mac lui-même fin juin Son remplaçant n'a pas de récepteur infrarouge, donc oui, la Remote est doublement perdue


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2014)

Squat



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2014)

il est intelligent ton félin : il regarde vers la souris 

la boîte qui a mise en vente cette souris devrait être mise à mort pour irrespect de l'être humain.


----------



## ziommm (5 Mars 2014)

Il a pas mal changé, mon bureau. Beaucoup moins "Mac" qu'avant, mais bon, j'ai besoin de resources que mon petit Macbook ne peu plus me fournir, ne serais-ce que deux moniteurs externes, il peut pas.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2014)

ouais ben quand le bureau est trop petit, on évite de mettre un second écran, ça fait con


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Il pourrait gagner de la place, en mettant sa machine sous le bureau


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il pourrait gagner de la place, en mettant sa machine sous le bureau


Il pourrait gagner encore plus de place en mettant les écrans _sous_ le bureau


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2014)

tsss, ce qu&#8217;il est devient bavard ce fil&#8230;


----------



## ziommm (5 Mars 2014)

Oui de fait, au vu de la fréquence des messages précédents, je ne m'attendais pas à tant "d'effervescence". 

Si vous voulez un peu plus de pomme, voici mon bureau sur mon lieu de stage.






C'est un 17" 2010 avec un 30".

Je fais principalement de la prépresse/print, avec un peu de web et graphisme de temps en temps.

Et oui, c'est toujours aussi bordélique, j'ai essayé de ranger, mais j'ai à peine le temps de me retourner que c'est déjà revenu.

En fait je suis en phase de changer de machine, ils viennent de recevoir des nouveaux Macpro, et je vais hériter d'un iMac 27", ce qui ne sera pas de refus, car le 17" a beaucoup de mal sur de grosses compo InDesign.


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Mai 2014)

Petit Mac Pro boosté bien comme il faut, et trois écrans bien conçus pour 130 euros l'écran.. et la remote ^^

Oups le scotch pour les cables n'a pas tenu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2014)

Voici mon nouveau bureau à moi, nouveau car le iMac n'a que quelques jours...
Et derrière il y a l'iPad qui traine pour le loisir. (et l'iPhone dans ma poche)


----------



## ru666 (1 Mai 2014)

Phil1982 a dit:


>



Fixation murale pour les écrans de gauche et de droite?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Fixation murale pour les écrans de gauche et de droite?



Je penche plutôt pour un support 3 écrans pincé sur le bureau.

Par contre, dommage qu'ils ne soient pas allumés pour constater la largeur de bande du cadre entre les écrans.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

Mai ça fait une sacrée surface de travail !


----------



## ru666 (2 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Mai ça fait une sacrée surface de travail !



Surtout pour regarder les émissions de l'Apple TV :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2014)

la télécommande l'apple tv ça compte pas 

mais c'est un chouette bureau


----------



## ru666 (2 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> la télécommande l'apple tv ça compte pas



Sûr que l'AR va être un peu juste pour "piloter" 3 écrans de 23" :rateau:


----------



## ergu (3 Mai 2014)

L'Apple Remote ne sert pas à piloter, bougre de cuistre !
L'apple Remote est la lame de rasoir qui sépare ceux qui ont vraiment la classe de la masse informe des loosers.
Incroyable qu'il faille encore le préciser...


----------



## ru666 (3 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> L'apple Remote est la lame de rasoir qui sépare ceux qui ont vraiment la classe de la masse informe des loosers.
> Incroyable qu'il faille encore le préciser...



Tu tailles dans le vif en disant ça :rateau: 

En même temps ...


----------



## kaos (3 Mai 2014)

*Petit hack du célèbre JERKER de chez IKEA*

J'ai enlevé le grand plateau d'origine et scié les barres latéral qui le soutenait pour y mettre un plateau noir provenant d'une autre table.

Les bars articulés ont été mis à l'intérieur ( pas assez d'espace chez moi ) et j'ai en méme temps réduit les tablettes en bois qui les composent.

Prochainement une fine tablette de 28 ou 20 Cm de profondeur viendra sur élevé le macbook pro tout en laissant de l'espace en dessous pour le clavier mais aussi pour pouvoir faire les diverses taches bureautiques habituelles.​


----------



## ru666 (3 Mai 2014)

kaos a dit:


> *Petit hack du célèbre JERKER de chez IKEA*
> 
> J'ai enlevé le grand plateau d'origine et scié les barres latéral qui le soutenait pour y mettre un plateau noir provenant d'une autre table.
> 
> ...



Bob le bricoleur est de retour!! Félicitations beau boulot


----------



## Average Joe (4 Mai 2014)

&#8230; pas celui de l'Apple Remote désormais (mon iMac late 2012 m'en a exclu) mais celui des utilisateurs du Jerker. Par contre, j'ai laissé le plateau d'origine, et pas question de mettre quelque chose de plus en dessous : il faut bien que je case me pattes&#8230; Du coup, l'imprimante, décidément encombrante, trône à côté du Mac, qui est donc à nouveau un 21,5" : le 27" ne rentrerait pas en largeur, il manque une vingtaine de cm 
Cela dit, pas mal l'idée de disposer les enceintes sur les plateaux à charnière. Mais je n'en ferai rien, ne disposant que d'un seul d'entre eux (et le Jerker comme ses accessoires ne sont plus produits).


----------



## ru666 (5 Mai 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Pascal travaille les dégradés de couleur sur ses claviers ; 3 belles teintes à partir d'une base commune :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

le meilleur des deux, Mac OS X et Windows 7​


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

C'est marrant nous avons eu la même idée Albert 
opération démontage ce matin 






si quelqu'un veut une carte AirPort Extreme, un lecteur DVD, un écran. iBook G4 de 2004


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est marrant nous avons eu la même idée Albert
> opération démontage ce matin



Oui Dominique 

J'ai pris sur moi de déplacer le bureau avec l'iMac contre le mur, après qu'un arbre à enfoncé le store, la fenêtre. 
En rentrant de Mulhouse, j'ai trouvé mon iMac couché, les deux DDE également, heureusement que tout fonctionne. 
Je ne pense pas qu'une assurance m'aurait donné plus de 300 balles pour une bécane de janvier 2009, faut être prévoyant 

Comme ça mon bureau sera prêt à accueillir la nouvelle machine, iMac ou Mac Pro ça reste à évaluer ... la raison va pour l'iMac ...


----------



## JohanC (9 Juillet 2014)

Pour changer un peu, je me suis amusé à dessiner mon bureau en flat design


----------



## anntraxh (31 Août 2014)




----------



## Powerdom (2 Septembre 2014)

encore un fan de tueur d'oiseaux 

je hais les chats


----------



## anntraxh (3 Septembre 2014)




----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2014)

J'adore la reconversion du bord de l'écran en porte-outils magnétique !


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2014)

Nouvelle config avec l'ancien iMac de ma fille (passée sur MacBook Pro 13') soit :
1 iMac 21,5' i5 2,5 GHz (2012) avec 12 Go de ram + SSHD 1 To + 1 écran Nec EA244WMi de 24', le tout sous Mavericks.
(j'avais auparavant un 24' de 2007 sous Snow Leopard)






  
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2014)

anntraxh a dit:


> ! ALERTE MENAGE !



n'oublie pas de passer un coup de chiffon sur ton écran : il est visiblement tout chiffonné !

:rateau:


----------



## Average Joe (4 Septembre 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Nouvelle config avec l'ancien iMac de ma fille (passée sur MacBook Pro 13') soit :
> 1 iMac 21,5' i5 2,5 GHz (2012) avec 12 Go de ram + SSHD 1 To + 1 écran Nec EA244WMi de 24', le tout sous Mavericks.
> (j'avais auparavant un 24' de 2007 sous Snow Leopard)
> 
> ...


J'ai rarement vu un Dock à ce point rempli ! Un record !


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2014)

Mon bureau au bureau...


----------



## ru666 (13 Septembre 2014)

anntraxh a dit:


>



Mais de souris point. Aurait-elle déjà vécu? :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (16 Octobre 2014)

​Yessss, keynote !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2014)

Ouais mais elle est ou la remote ????


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2014)

3 lettres


----------



## anntraxh (17 Octobre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ouais mais elle est ou la remote ????


je l'ai trouvée , wait 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




et là , tu la vois la remote ?


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2014)

c'est d'ici que je bannis à tour de bras


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2014)

P*tain, pas une toile cirée&#8230;


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2014)

c'était pas mon idée


----------



## ziommm (19 Octobre 2014)

J'ai pensé à la remote, je voulais pas me faire taper


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2014)

ziommm a dit:


> J'ai pensé à la remote, je voulais pas me faire taper



Sauf que c'est pas la bonne (il n'est de vraie remote que la blanche) et que ta photo penche.

Paf !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> c'est d'ici que je bannis à tour de bras
> 
> http://www.gauthiernicolas.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/bureau2014.jpg



Voilà d'où je me fais bannir :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2014)

c'est ici
mais madame a pris la place sans demander la permission
je vais être obligé de la cogner


----------



## anntraxh (21 Mars 2015)

Mon premier macbook pro. 
Heureuse comme une gamine, à 56 ans. Jamais trop tard pour se faire plaisir .
Et avec remote, of course.


----------



## Zurbitos (30 Juillet 2015)

http://imageshack.com/a/img633/8084/EpvbR9.jpg


----------



## ru666 (30 Juillet 2015)

Tu as une Apple Remote et tu as veillé à la mettre parallèle au Trackpad. C'est bien.
Par contre tu composes debout?


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2015)

ru666 a dit:


> Tu as une Apple Remote et tu as veillé à la mettre parallèle au Trackpad. C'est bien.
> Par contre tu composes debout?


Vu l'angle de prise de vue, je parie 100 fr contre un pet de nonne que Zurbitos était juché sur sa chaise de bureau ou tabouret de studio pour prendre la toph …


----------



## ru666 (30 Juillet 2015)

anntraxh a dit:


> Vu l'angle de prise de vue, je parie 100 fr contre un pet de nonne que Zurbitos était juché sur sa chaise de bureau ou tabouret de studio pour prendre la toph …



Fort possible en effet qu'il ait pris de la hauteur pour la prendre (à moins de faire 2m!!).

Par contre cela fait cher le pet de nonne. M'enfin ce que j'en dis


----------



## Zurbitos (30 Juillet 2015)

ru666 a dit:


> Fort possible en effet qu'il ait pris de la hauteur pour la prendre (à moins de faire 2m!!).
> 
> Par contre cela fait cher le pet de nonne. M'enfin ce que j'en dis




Perdu! ça doit être l'effet grand angle qui fait ça, et bien que je sois effectivement grand, cette photo a été faite à hauteur de zzzyeux. Et pour répondre en détail j'utilise un ballon en guise de chaise (genre ballon de fitness) qui devait se balader, ou plutôt que mon garçon devait balader à ce moment là...

Et pour ceux qui se demandent ce qu'il y a au delà de ces fenêtres... (de nuit)
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/9190/HbWrrY.jpg


----------



## ru666 (30 Juillet 2015)

Zurbitos a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui se demandent ce qu'il y a au delà de ces fenêtres... (de nuit)
> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/9190/HbWrrY.jpg



Sympa la vue mais cela ne doit pas aussi bien "rendre" de jour.


----------



## Zurbitos (30 Juillet 2015)

ru666 a dit:


> Sympa la vue mais cela ne doit pas aussi bien "rendre" de jour.



Bah ça reste une ville... de jour c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé: http://imageshack.com/a/img901/9735/j22Prc.jpg


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Zurbitos a dit:


> Bah ça reste une ville... de jour c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé: http://imageshack.com/a/img901/9735/j22Prc.jpg



La version nocturne me convient mieux.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (21 Octobre 2015)

-- Dans ma chambre (Désolé des photos flou, j'ai pas une super qualité de loins sur mon Moto G, et surtout vu qu'il fait plûtot sombre dans ma chambre alors avec la lumière de plafond allumé, ça fait pas un bon éclairage pour les photos)

Ancien arrangement: http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/40/1443460736-img-20150928-175759982-hdr.jpg
A gauche: Mon hackintosh, Au milieu: Mon iMac 20" de 2006, A droite: Un écran externe VGA de 19" connecté au Hackintosh
Arrangement actuel: http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/43/1445447465-img-20151021-190758335.jpg
A gauche: Mon Hackintosh, connecté à un écran HP 21,5", à droite, mon fidèle iMac 20" de 2006 qui me suis encore bien malgrès ses 9 ans xD

"Bureau" de mon Hackintosh: http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/43/1445444944-img-20151021-182706699.jpg
A gauche: Un écran HP de 21,5" qui me sert comme une TV (enfin je regarde des anime et du youtube dessus quoi) sur un meuble qui contient presque tout :') Consoles (avec ma 3DS qui charge depuis 3 semaines xD), DVD vierge, Jeux/DVD, ordi portable (sans clavier avec batterie HS, ect..) et à droite: mon Hackintosh sur un meuble de TV

--Dans l'ancienne chambre de ma soeur

Bureau de l'iMac G5 17": http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/43/1445445170-img-20151021-183134497.jpg


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2015)

Ca manque de remote, tout ça. Pourtant l'iMac 2006 était livré avec. Sacrilège !


----------



## HalfTeh23 (21 Octobre 2015)

Non, je l'ai acheté d'occasion, elle n'était pas fournis avec x)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Je referais des photos demain vu que elles sont pas super. (pour une raison que j'ignore, je ne peut pas éditer mon message, enfin c'est pas trop grave xD)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Meilleure photo: http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/43/1445525125-img-20151022-164300067.jpg
De gauche a droite: HP 21,5" connecté à -> Acer Aspire V3 771G (en hackintosh) iMac G5 ALS 17" connecté par firewire 400 à -> iMac Early 2006 20"
Désolé du bordel, j'ai pas eu le temps de ranger x)


----------



## Powerdom (22 Octobre 2015)

tu devrais investir dans deux tréteaux et une bonne plaque de bois. tu y gagnerais en style et place pour y mettre tes jambes, parce que là j'ignore comment fais. tu vas te ruiner le dos.
J'ai travaillé longtemps sur un G5 comme le tien


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Ouais, je fais avec les moyens du bord xD J'attend fin novembre pour m'acheter un grand bureau d'angle pour remplacer tout les petits (et pouvoir y mettre pour mes ordis) même si je sais pas si ils en font, ça serait cool. (Surtout que j'ai une petite chambre xD)
A moins que je doit je fabriquer moi même. x)
Et, le G5 sert actuellement le serveur de fichier x)`
Et pour mes jambes, bah je les calle en dessous sur du bureau de droite, vu que c'est l'ordi que j'utilise le plus souvent xD Enfin, celui que j'utilise le plus souvent est en général mon hackintosh quand je doit faire des tâches qui demande une machine assez puissante (ou quand ça demande un Mac 64bits)


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2015)

Bien essayé de faire passer un bol de thé pour une remote.

Mais ça ne prend pas !


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Haha xD J'avais pas de remote avec aucun de ces Macs xD (vive l'occasion)


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2015)

Et puis le papier peint qui file le vertige...


----------



## HalfTeh23 (23 Octobre 2015)

J'avais 11 ans quand je l'avais choisi D: Et mon père ne veut pas me laisser la repeindre, donc je suis un peu dégouter xD
Donc du coup, j'attends que ma soeur déménage définitivement pour prendre sa chambre (qui est surtout 2x plus grande ) x) (Si elle est d'accord xD)
(Et puis j'ai jamais eu de problème de vertige en 3 ans xD)


----------



## o0pik (6 Novembre 2015)

Sur mon bureau au centre mon MBA de 2015 derrière la télé qui me sert parfois d'écran externe.

Sur la gauche mon iPad qui me sers de cadre photo ^^ juste derrière des enceintes raccordés au dock, qui se trouve à droite avec l'ipod touch et la télécommande de contrôle  .

Et tout tout à droite la ps3 sur la tranche pour prendre moins de place.

Quelques cadres pour le cocooning et une lumière positionné au dessus du bureau vers le MBA.

Bon j'ai virer tout les cables de charge pour faire plus propre


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2015)

Suite et fin (jusqu'au jour ou j'aurais d'autres idées) de la modification de mon bureau JERKER












Voici le bureau de base tel que vendu chez IKEA à l'époque







Voici le détail des barres que j'ai raccourci afin d'y fixer un autre plateau


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2015)

​


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2015)

Oui, alors le briquet qui essaie de se faire passer pour une remote, ça ne prend pas .


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2015)

la remote est dans l'aquarium, y a pas de raison que la poiscaille n'en profite pas un peu aussi,de la remote, regarde mieux !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2015)

Et la chaussette à coté, c'est la pochette de rangement de la remote du briquet ?


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2015)

heuuuu , y a pas de chaussette, juste une "loque à reloqueter" ou plus exactement un chiffon pour essuyer mes pinceaux…
_D'ailleurs mes chaussettes , elles sont en laine et tricotée main, non peut-être !_


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

Faut que je pense a investir dans un bureau 

un jour  !!!!!


----------



## kaos (17 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faut que je pense a investir dans un bureau
> 
> un jour  !!!!!



ça peut aider ouais, surtout sur ce fil


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, alors le briquet qui essaie de se faire passer pour une remote, ça ne prend pas .



Hé, hé, hé - fidèle au poste, je vois.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

kaos a dit:


> ça peut aider ouais, surtout sur ce fil



Pour le moment , je scoute la table de salle a manger

j'ai élu domicile a l'achat de mon mac , j'ai laisser le bureau a Madame


----------



## HalfTeh23 (5 Mai 2016)

J'en profite pour poster le miens, et pour "up" ce thread x)
Toujours avec mon fidèle G5 
Excusez ce bordel (ceci dit, il y a bien pire x)
(J'expérimente le quadruple screen, et ce "vieux" ("juste" 10 ans u_u) mais toujours parfaitement capable, visiblement) G5 y arrive parfaitement )
D'habitude, il n'y a pas l'écran HP sur le PowerMac, et il ne va pas rester là, le triple screen me convient parfaitement bien xD (sauf que je vais pas pouvoir le garder, il faut un ordi à mon père, donc je vais lui donner le dualcore 2,0, mais la deuxième carte graphique de mon 2,3 vient de ce 2,0, donc va falloir que je la remette ToT



J'en referais peut-être une quand j'aurais mon bureau rangé (dans trèèèèèèèèèès longtemps)
(PS: Je vais bientôt changer de chambre, et mon père me fera un bureau avec des étagère (enfin un truc solide quoi u_u) Cette chose ignoble me servant de bureau va bientôt dégagée. Et je prendrais bientôt un Cinema Display 23", vu que le 4:3 fait un peu chier. (et le HP en haut est complètement défoncé, rayure, pète, un bout brûlé derrière, enfin voila quoi u_u)


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2017)

bonjour,

ce n'est pas le mien mais celui de mon fils. Réalisé entièrement à la maison.
tous les composant informatique sont intégrés dans le meuble en bois.
afin d'éviter la surchauffe deux ventilateurs sont intégrés dans la planche du bas du meuble. un qui souffle et l'autre qui aspire l'air frais.
Démarrage sous windows 10 ou Linux. Il attend la compatibilité d'un composant pour installer macOS.


----------



## kaos (11 Février 2017)

Il est sympa le bureau, ça mériterais un petit éclairage Led avec un interrupteu, un truc d'ambiance , pas tuning.

Et je te conseil vivement ça pour le ventilateur qui inspire l'air 
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/10x-Cuttable...870950?hash=item3f70878ba6:g:mT0AAOSwjVVVyA4l

C'est quoi la Carte graphique ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2017)

@dom : C'est superbe, mais tant qu'à tout intégrer il devrait le faire également pour l'alimentation histoire d'avoir un seul câble qui sort du meuble plutôt que le paquet de nouilles (que nous avons tous, hélas) qui se raccroche à la barrette multiprise. Après il brevette l'idée, la vend à un suédois, et prend sa retraite


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2017)

voici quelques photos de plus.
l'alimentation est intégrée. il ne sort que le cable d'alimentation et le cable de l'écran. un ruban led sur port USB est intégré. Quant à la carte graphic, j'ignore ce que c'est. je met une photo.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Il est sympa le bureau, ça mériterais un petit éclairage Led avec un interrupteu, un truc d'ambiance , pas tuning.
> 
> Et je te conseil vivement ça pour le ventilateur qui inspire l'air
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/10x-Cuttable...870950?hash=item3f70878ba6:g:mT0AAOSwjVVVyA4l
> ...


Merci. je vais lui dire


----------



## kaos (11 Février 2017)

Très joli setup ! vraiment


----------



## daffyb (11 Février 2017)

juste pour info  bien que ça soit joli, les boitiers d'ordinateur sont en métal, pas par hasard 
Ils servent de blindage électro-magnétique.


----------



## Cor3n71n (13 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous, je suis le fils de Powerdom ! Merci à tous pour les retours !  Pour la carte graphique, une 1060 Armor de chez MSI (vraiment belle, et silencieuse !) Ensuite, j'ai encore quelques modifs à faire dessus, à savoir un vrai bouton d'allumage, et un ruban LED RGB contrôlé par Arduino, ainsi que des filtres à air. 

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai commencé à y penser vers septembre, j'ai fait des plans sous Sketchup pour les mensurations (que j'ai découvert à l’occasion) jusqu'en Décembre, ou j'ai commencé le travail du bois (j'avais déjà établi la liste des composants, ainsi que les achats nécessaires). En lien le dernier rendu en date. 

Enfin, sur la question du blindage électro magnétique sur les boîtiers, ces derniers sont maintenant entourés de vitres en verre, je ne vois pas trop la différence avec mon bureau !

Si vous avez des questions sur les composants ou autres, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## marenostrum (13 Février 2017)

c'est original est ça dépasse n'importe quel ordinateur faite en série.


----------



## dragao13 (13 Février 2017)

Mortel mais y a pas de risque de coup de jus ???


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2017)

La carte graphique ressemble vraiment à la Gforce 960 !


----------



## daffyb (13 Février 2017)

Cor3n71n a dit:


> Enfin, sur la question du blindage électro magnétique sur les boîtiers, ces derniers sont maintenant entourés de vitres en verre, je ne vois pas trop la différence avec mon bureau !


il n'y a pas de différence  c'est tout aussi peu blindé, mais tant que ça marche


----------



## kaos (15 Février 2017)




----------



## Cor3n71n (15 Février 2017)

kaos a dit:


>



Je suis beaucoup ce que fait Linus, et quand j'ai commencé à réfléchir à mon idée, sa première vidéo est sortie peu de temps après !
Il en a d'ailleurs sortie une autre filmée avec une RED 8K : 






C'est du LTT, c'est du overkill comme d'hab


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2017)

@Cor3n71n
@daffyb te taquine mais le verre et le bois ne font pas de bonnes cages de Faraday. 

Il faut un matériau conducteur d'électricité. Tu peux ajouter une feuille métallique sur les parois intérieures de ton caisson et une grille métallique sous la plaque de verre tous deux en contact et reliés à la masse de tes composants.
Et suivant le métal choisi, tu peux obtenir un bel effet. Je pense au cuivre mais l'aluminium, ou plutôt la palette des aluminiums peuvent donner de bons résultats. Tu verras peut-être moins les composants mais t'auras un vrai blindage electromagnétique.

À part ça nickel, très chouette bureau !  Ça me fait penser à Pierre Henry et son autoportrait en 53 tableaux.

Même que je profiterais du dégagement sous le plateau pour ajouter un support servant à poser tous les petits périphériques et à les connecter bien sûr ! Un fil derrière comme le conseille @Romuald pour l'alimentation secteur et les connectiques utiles devant sur un flanc du bureau, à la perpendiculaire du support.


----------



## kaos (16 Février 2017)

Vous allez pas nous la jouer Bob Moris là, avec les danger de l'électrocution avec du 5 & 12 V, la nécessité de porter une charlotte quand on touche la Ram et un bracelet anti-Stat ...


----------



## HalfTeh23 (2 Juin 2017)

Ah Bob Morris, je l'avais presque oublié cet énergumène [emoji23]


----------



## tristanWX (7 Juin 2017)

bonjour a tous voici mon petit setup a Toulon 

mais je suis encore en train de le modifier 
des que je trouver un Mac mini a moins de 500 euros je fonce dessus


----------



## HalfTeh23 (8 Juin 2017)

On fais avec ce qu'on a, mais bon, je compte changer d'écran bientôt et acheter un Griffin Elevator, en attendant, ça reste fonctionnel comme setup ^^' (Pour une raison que j'ignore, iGen refuse d'upload en full résolution)


----------



## anntraxh (18 Janvier 2018)

Salut à vous, braves gentes et gens, ça fait un bail !
mon "bureau" actuel … avec remote, qui sert à rien plus qu'à être là, parce que bon.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2018)

Ah Ouais quand mème !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah Ouais quand mème !



Oui. Quand même...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Janvier 2018)

c'est quoi, votre problème ? pas assez en ordre, pas assez "beau meuble" , l'étagère de garage ? le "brol"  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2018)

anntraxh a dit:


> c'est quoi, votre problème ? pas assez en ordre, pas assez "beau meuble" , l'étagère de garage ? le "brol"  ?



La guirlande lumineuse.

Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Janvier 2018)

Bah… Quand c'était derrière le bureau de Zebig, personne ne se serait permis une remarque désobligeante … 
J'adore le kitchouille au second degré, j'assume la "non-décoration" de mon appart minable,  j'y fais des "bruits" électroniques via l'ipad et le mac, avec des potes musicos entre autre… et je me tape le kiki sur le poulailler du reste !


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2018)

T'tes façons y'a une remote, donc rien à dire.Mais je m'attendais à voir aussi du tricot


----------



## anntraxh (19 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> T'tes façons y'a une remote, donc rien à dire.Mais je m'attendais à voir aussi du tricot



J'l'avais planqué sous la table, pour une fois , question de ne pas trop passer pour une vieille grosse zinzin aux yeux de certains… mais j'assume aussi ma zinzinitude !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2018)

oui mais bon quand même la guirlande ! ressaisis toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2018)

anntraxh a dit:


> Bah… Quand c'était derrière le bureau de Zebig, personne ne se serait permis une remarque désobligeante …
> J'adore le kitchouille au second degré, j'assume la "non-décoration" de mon appart minable,  j'y fais des "bruits" électroniques via l'ipad et le mac, avec des potes musicos entre autre… et je me tape le kiki sur le poulailler du reste !



Ah, si c’est du second degré, ça change tout.

Et j’ai vu bien pire. Exemple la déco laissée par le précédent occupant du logement que j’occupe actuellement. Quand j’ai visité le logement, ce n’est pas « ah ouais quand même » que j’ai dis mais « au secours ». Et là, je ne pense pas que c’était du second degré.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Janvier 2018)

nop ! je ne me "ressaisis pas" , pas question, jamais, y'en a d'ailleurs d'autres des guirlandes dans l'appart … ça m'aide à ne pas prendre vos vessies pour des lanternes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2018)

anntraxh a dit:


> nop ! je ne me "ressaisis pas" , pas question, jamais, y'en a d'ailleurs d'autres des guirlandes dans l'appart … ça m'aide à ne pas prendre vos vessies pour des lanternes !



Ouais ! 

#balancetonposteur 

Ne pas se laisser faire par des gamins !


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2018)




----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2018)

Tiens, Nephou est vivant !
Jolie la Saturn V


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, Nephou est vivant !



C'est qui nephou ??!


----------



## HalfTeh23 (24 Mars 2018)

Pas vraiment mon bureau, mais ça ressemble à ça la plus part du temps, vivement que je rachète une batterie, en dehors de ça, il fonctionne toujours bien, cette antiquité de 12 ans [emoji6]


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, Nephou est vivant !



Oui, je viens vérifier ça de temps en temps ^^


----------

